# Ma



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2014)

Sti cazzi del mondiale.
È iniziata la partita.
Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi del mondiale.
> È iniziata la partita.
> Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


Mi sa che ci siamo solo io e te ad averlo messo in lista! :mrgreen: Siamo le uniche due sul forum... :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci siamo solo io e te ad averlo messo in lista! :mrgreen: Siamo le uniche due sul forum... :rotfl:


E 3!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E 3!


E' vero... haha ganzo notare come dal fischio di inizio ci siamo collegate...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Io dormito fino ad ora. Puntato la sveglia per vederla


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> E' vero... haha ganzo notare come dal fischio di inizio ci siamo collegate...


Io ho salutato il mio moroso e mi sono connessa qui...:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho salutato il mio moroso e mi sono connessa qui...:mrgreen:


Io ho salutato il mio ragazzo, sentito il mio ex e connessa qui.................. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dormito fino ad ora. Puntato la sveglia per vederla


Io sarei anche andata a dormire ma stanotte a Bologna è venuto un uragano terrificante...alle 2.30 mi si è allagata casa, era un unico fulmine continuo e di conseguenza non c'erano tuoni, ma un rombo costante...
Si sono sradicati alberi, diversi quartieri sono rimasti senza luce...
Una notte così è passata in bianco, mi sono addormentata che erano quasi le 7 di mattina e ho dormito fino a mezzogiorno...

Diciamo che sono parecchio sveglia!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Io guardo un film su SKY Cinema hits con Cameron Diaz, Toni Collette e Shirley MacLane

Bello


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sarei anche andata a dormire ma stanotte a Bologna è venuto un uragano terrificante...alle 2.30 mi si è allagata casa, era un unico fulmine continuo e di conseguenza non c'erano tuoni, ma un rombo costante...
> Si sono sradicati alberi, diversi quartieri sono rimasti senza luce...
> Una notte così è passata in bianco, mi sono addormentata che erano quasi le 7 di mattina e ho dormito fino a mezzogiorno...
> 
> Diciamo che sono parecchio sveglia!!!


Mio marito dorme da non so quanto, il
Mio piccolo dalle 22 e il grande é a casa di amici a vederla
Ho appena aperto una birra e sono sul
Divano da sola. Temporale appena finito, quindi arietta fresca che entra.
Praticamente sono un uomo mancato


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito dorme da non so quanto, il
> Mio piccolo dalle 22 e il grande é a casa di amici a vederla
> Ho appena aperto una birra e sono sul
> Divano da sola. Temporale appena finito, quindi arietta fresca che entra.
> Praticamente sono un uomo mancato


Non mi parlare di birra...


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi parlare di birra...


Bah, anomalo anch'io. Ma il fresco qui stenta.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

a me hanno portato il wild africa cream... me lo sto gustando... conoscete?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

GOL GOOOOOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a me hanno portato il wild africa cream... me lo sto gustando... conoscete?


Eh no!! Cos'è?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> GOL GOOOOOOOOOL GOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Pareggio


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sarei anche andata a dormire ma stanotte a Bologna è venuto un uragano terrificante...alle 2.30 mi si è allagata casa, *era un unico fulmine continuo e di conseguenza non c'erano tuoni, ma un rombo costante...*
> Si sono sradicati alberi, diversi quartieri sono rimasti senza luce...
> Una notte così è passata in bianco, mi sono addormentata che erano quasi le 7 di mattina e ho dormito fino a mezzogiorno...
> 
> Diciamo che sono parecchio sveglia!!!


Adoro.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no!! Cos'è?


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ciOWJb3VB...9dE4/s1600/Wild+Africa+Cream+Pouring+Shot.jpg

una crema di liquore buonissima! Tipico di Città del Capo... è buonissimo! :smile:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adoro.


Oh, era una figata spaventosissima!
Non ho mai visto una roba simile...e alle 3 di notte pareva pieno giorno per quanta luce c'era...


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ciOWJb3VB...9dE4/s1600/Wild+Africa+Cream+Pouring+Shot.jpg
> 
> una crema di liquore buonissima! Tipico di Città del Capo... è buonissimo! :smile:


Non la conoscevo!
Ormai mi sto buttando praticamente solo sulle birre...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pareggio


nooooooo altro gol non fatto... vai Balooooo


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non la conoscevo!
> Ormai mi sto buttando praticamente solo sulle birre...


A me piace molto la Augustiner Braeu! Vabbè quella tedesca è noto che non ha rivali!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A me piace molto la Augustiner Braeu! Vabbè quella tedesca è noto che non ha rivali!


Poche settimane fa sono stata 4 giorni a Monaco...ti lascio immaginare!!!


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito dorme da non so quanto, il
> Mio piccolo dalle 22 e il grande é a casa di amici a vederla
> Ho appena aperto una birra e sono sul
> Divano da sola. Temporale appena finito, quindi arietta fresca che entra.
> Praticamente sono un uomo mancato


Per niente. 

Io non ho mai perso una partita dei mmondiali europei e della Juventus ed ogni tanto guardo pure il Cagliari. Questo fin da ragazzina.

Ai tempi andavo a san Siro ed a Torino.

Questa sera la vedo con mia figlia.  Troppo tardi x avere ospiti o andare da amici.

O troppo vecchia.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poche settimane fa sono stata 4 giorni a Monaco...ti lascio immaginare!!!


Ah beh... allora che te lo dico a fare! :mrgreen: Io adoro la birra... e lavorando a stretto contatto con il nord europa ormai bevo birra come fosse acqua... soprattutto la sera tardi, o la notte... è troppo buona! Però non mi faccio mancare il mio Wild Africa, e poi il mio Sex on the beach, Margarita alla fragola, e il mio Cosmopolitan... mmm buono!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Lo dicevo vai Balo!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah beh... allora che te lo dico a fare! :mrgreen: Io adoro la birra... e lavorando a stretto contatto con il nord europa ormai bevo birra come fosse acqua... soprattutto la sera tardi, o la notte... è troppo buona! Però non mi faccio mancare il mio Wild Africa, e poi il mio Sex on the beach, Margarita alla fragola, e il mio Cosmopolitan... mmm buono!


No no, io coi cocktail ho chiuso diverso tempo fa...mi capita raramente di bere un mojito, ma è difficile trovare chi lo sa fare bene!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lo dicevo vai Balo!


Vabbè, allora te ne frega!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Io ho appena cambiato e Balotelli ha fatto gol!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora te ne frega!!!!


Eh si... ho scommesso 50€ con un amico che il mio Balo non era inutile e faceva goal! 

Gli affari, sono affari!


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, io coi cocktail ho chiuso diverso tempo fa...mi capita raramente di *bere un mojito*, ma è difficile trovare chi lo sa fare bene!


non lo dire a me :unhappy: 

come mai niente più cocktail? Sono buonissimi!


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Splendida partita......peccato Immobile abbia mancato l'ultima rete!

Bravissimi!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Splendida partita......peccato Immobile abbia mancato l'ultima rete!
> 
> Bravissimi!


Si divertente. Speriamo sia di buon auspicio


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non lo dire a me :unhappy:
> 
> come mai niente più cocktail? Sono buonissimi!


Troppo alcool e gusto che non mi aggrada...
Una birra mi basta e avanza e la trovo molto più gradevole di tante altre cose...


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si divertente. Speriamo sia di buon auspicio


La prossima con il Costa Rica......più avvantaggiati per il clima.....ma vedremo.:up:


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io guardo un film su SKY Cinema hits con Cameron Diaz, Toni Collette e Shirley MacLane
> 
> Bello


In her shoes? Un film bellissimo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> In her shoes? Un film bellissimo...



Si, proprio quello. Molto bello davvero


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Io ieri mi sono vista Point Break...
Patrick Swayze...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi del mondiale.
> È iniziata la partita.
> Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


Allora i mondiali portano innumerevoli vantaggi
Durante le partite non cè casin sulle strade

Le altre reti fanno film bellissimi

ecc..ecc.ecc...

Vedendo la pubblicità di Giannini
Mi è tornato alla mente quel 1982

eravamo in campeggio a Lagundo
E quelli del posto tenevano alla Germania

E io preparai per loro una crostata con il sale al posto dello zucchero
E quei crucchi imperterriti la mangiarono....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi del mondiale.
> È iniziata la partita.
> Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


non ti posso dare un verde, ma come se! :wide-grin:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Giugno 2014)

A me i mondiali, che siano di freccette o di calcio, emozionano sempre. Basta che ci sia l'italia.
Cmq nulla batte le olimpiadi. Mia moglie mi odia in quei 15 giorni. Mi vedo anche il ping pong :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me i mondiali, che siano di freccette o di calcio, emozionano sempre. Basta che ci sia l'italia.
> Cmq nulla batte le olimpiadi. Mia moglie mi odia in quei 15 giorni. Mi vedo anche il ping pong :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


In effetti il ping pong :singleeye: :mrgreen: fortuna arrivano ogni 4 anni quei 15 giorni


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi del mondiale.
> È iniziata la partita.
> Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


mondiali? partita?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me i mondiali, che siano di freccette o di calcio, emozionano sempre. Basta che ci sia l'italia.
> Cmq nulla batte le olimpiadi. Mia moglie mi odia in quei 15 giorni. Mi vedo anche il ping pong :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi del mondiale.
> È iniziata la partita.
> Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


Lista completa ma aggiungo anche questo. L'Italia contro chi giocava? A me alle 230 hanno svegliato dei pirla ubriachi che hanno rotto lo specchietto di una macchina mentre urlavano qualcosa. Deduco abbia vinto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lista completa ma aggiungo anche questo. L'Italia contro chi giocava? A me alle 230 hanno svegliato dei pirla ubriachi che hanno rotto lo specchietto di una macchina mentre urlavano qualcosa. Deduco abbia vinto.


L'Inghilterra


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me i mondiali, che siano di freccette o di calcio, emozionano sempre. Basta che ci sia l'italia.
> Cmq nulla batte le olimpiadi. Mia moglie mi odia in quei 15 giorni. Mi vedo anche il ping pong :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


io pure il curling :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io pure il curling :carneval::carneval:


Anch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io pure il curling :carneval::carneval:



le divise! le divise norvegesi (anche i patatoni che le indossano, invero)! :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le divise! le divise norvegesi (anche i patatoni che le indossano, invero)! :mrgreen:


geniali :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> geniali :mrgreen:



:up:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> io pure il curling :carneval::carneval:


E le emozioni del tiro con l'arco dove le mettiamo? Nel 2008, gara a squadre.  Finale contro l'imbattibile Corea del Sud. Ultima freccia.  Serve un 9 per pareggiare...e invece arriva un 10. Centro perfetto. Medaglia d'oro! Ho esultato come al rigore di Grosso alla finale mondiale del 2006.

Buscopann


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E le emozioni del tiro con l'arco dove le mettiamo? Nel 2008, gara a squadre.  Finale contro l'imbattibile Corea del Sud. Ultima freccia.  Serve un 9 per pareggiare...e invece arriva un 10. Centro perfetto. Medaglia d'oro! Ho esultato come al rigore di Grosso alla finale mondiale del 2006.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (16 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lista completa ma aggiungo anche questo. L'Italia contro chi giocava? A me alle 230 hanno svegliato dei pirla ubriachi che hanno rotto lo specchietto di una macchina mentre urlavano qualcosa. Deduco abbia vinto.


Pure a me stanotte hanno svegliato dei tamarri che urlavano e ridevano in modo sguaiato.
Gli ho augurato una forte diarrea, fastidiosa e imbarazzante, per una settimana.


----------



## Principessa (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi del mondiale.
> È iniziata la partita.
> Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


Ti amo sempre di più :inlove: 

Ti meriti tre ore di coccole al giorno per questa cosa che hai detto. 

Una domanda amò: il tuo compagno la pensa come te o è tifoso come la maggioranza dei piselloidi?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti amo sempre di più :inlove:
> 
> Ti meriti tre ore di coccole al giorno per questa cosa che hai detto.
> 
> Una domanda amò: il tuo compagno la pensa come te o è tifoso come la maggioranza dei piselloidi?


Amore buondi!!!! 
Un piselloide che intanto che cambia lavoro (quindi si fa da meta giugno a meta luglio a casa) si guarda partite a tutte le ore. ...stanotte mi ha svegliata all una mentre finiva una partita....mu sono così arrabbiata....infatti ora sto andando a lavoro con un oxchio chiuso e uno aperta. ..love you mio amor!!!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

ho seguito la partita alla radio insieme con un mio collaboratore al ritorno da bologna ,cantando pure l'inno sotto la pioggia scrosciante.fratelliiii d'italiaaa
adoro pirlo


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

ma che e' oggi?

vi siete abbbbbrutiti?
nessuno che racconta nulla di divertente....
che avete fatto sto weekend?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che e' oggi?
> 
> vi siete abbbbbrutiti?
> nessuno che racconta nulla di divertente....
> che avete fatto sto weekend?



Miss Lontra...good morning,tanto x dire...mattina nera,e non solo per la pioggia.
A essere''maturi''ci si azzecca sempre...e quello che temevo si e'avverato,2 di picche preso... la stronza''riscopre''il marito,che se la gode in vacanza...e ciao Lothar


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Miss Lontra...good morning,tanto x dire...mattina nera,e non solo per la pioggia.
> A essere''maturi''ci si azzecca sempre...e quello che temevo si e'avverato,2 di picche preso... la stronza''riscopre''il marito,che se la gode in vacanza...e ciao Lothar


ahahahahaha good morning to you!!!
be ....chi troppo si loda.......o no??? e ora che fai? in vacanza anche tu?


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Miss Lontra...good morning,tanto x dire...mattina nera,e non solo per la pioggia.
> A essere''maturi''ci si azzecca sempre...e quello che temevo si e'avverato,2 di picche preso... *la stronza''riscopre''il marito,che se la gode in vacanza*...e ciao Lothar


Che ci vuoi fare ... lo sai che "di norma" la fine è quella o no? :mexican: Comunque non preoccuparti ti richiamerà per qualche "convergenza" da sistemare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che e' oggi?
> 
> vi siete abbbbbrutiti?
> nessuno che racconta nulla di divertente....
> che avete fatto sto weekend?


Ma che è mo' sta moda dell'occhio?


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è mo' sta moda dell'occhio?


Nulla ... un rigurgito di divinità egizie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è mo' sta moda dell'occhio?


ti crea sturbo? ti infastidisce?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che ci vuoi fare ... lo sai che "di norma" la fine è quella o no? :mexican: Comunque non preoccuparti ti richiamerà per qualche "convergenza" da sistemare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lupo lo sapevo che non poteva durare,130km di statale ogni volta,la benzina,il motel,il tempo perso...poi francamente troppo irruente,ma favolosa nell'arte bolognese,mai trovato una cosi'brava,fino alla finee anche oltre.
Certo che la rivedo,Lothar non si molla con 1 sms.


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lupo lo sapevo che non poteva durare,130km di statale ogni volta,la benzina,il motel,il tempo perso...poi francamente troppo irruente,*ma favolosa nell'arte bolognese,mai trovato una cosi'brava,fino alla finee anche oltre.*
> Certo che la rivedo,Lothar non si molla con 1 sms.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti crea sturbo? ti infastidisce?


E' poco originale.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' poco originale.


ah...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah...


Ebbè sì.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè sì.


tu hai qualche idea?
in realta prendendo spunto da sienne pensavo sarebbe stato carino se ognuno mettesse al posto dell avatar uno o due occhi.....anche se non e' orignale io preferisco vedere gli occhi di un altro utente che il viso in totale...per dire...
ma poi tu sei cosi noioso...figurati...con te e' come lavare la testa al mulo...


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ciao lupetto!:bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ciao lupetto!:bacissimo:


Ciao bellezza ... ti posso strapazzare un pò??


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ciao bellezza ... ti posso strapazzare un pò??


sono qui per te:inlove::rock:.......e non vedo l'ora


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ciao bellezza ... ti posso strapazzare un pò??





Erato' ha detto:


> sono qui per te:inlove::rock:.......e non vedo l'ora


get a room!!!


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> get a room!!!


Good moooooorning miss!Your eye is very very  pretty


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Good moooooorning miss!Your eye is very very  pretty


ciao dottoressa!!! buongiorno a te!!


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu hai qualche idea?
> in realta prendendo spunto da sienne pensavo sarebbe stato carino se ognuno mettesse al posto dell avatar uno o due occhi.....anche se non e' orignale io preferisco vedere gli occhi di un altro utente che il viso in totale...per dire...
> ma poi tu sei cosi noioso...figurati...con te e' come lavare la testa al mulo...


No no...io ho gli occhi tristi...sono all'ingiù!!! Li detesto!!!


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no...io ho gli occhi tristi...sono all'ingiù!!! Li detesto!!!


E QUINDI CHE FAI? VAI IN GIRO TUTTO IL GIORNO CON GLI OCCHIALI DA SOLE?

non volevo urlare ma non mi va di riscrivere


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sono qui per te:inlove::rock:.......e non vedo l'ora


:confuso::confuso::confuso: Ossignur ... addirittura?


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E QUINDI CHE FAI? VAI IN GIRO TUTTO IL GIORNO CON GLI OCCHIALI DA SOLE?
> 
> non volevo urlare ma non mi va di riscrivere


Eh no...se porto gli occhiali da vista un po' camuffo...se ho le lenti a contatto metto gli occhiali da sole!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no...se porto gli occhiali da vista un po' camuffo...se ho le lenti a contatto metto gli occhiali da sole!!! :mrgreen:


sei un po soggetta


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :confuso::confuso::confuso: Ossignur ... addirittura?


:incazzato:.......ok.non sono qui per te e posso aspettare.managgia sti maschi......lupetto mi confondi!


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sei un po soggetta


Cioè!?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè!?


nel senso...sei un po particolare 
ma in senso positivo...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu hai qualche idea?
> in realta prendendo spunto da sienne pensavo sarebbe stato carino se ognuno mettesse al posto dell avatar uno o due occhi.....anche se non e' orignale io preferisco vedere gli occhi di un altro utente che il viso in totale...per dire...
> ma poi tu sei cosi noioso...figurati...con te e' come lavare la testa al mulo...


Ammazza che ideona. No.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza che ideona. No.



non e' che mi aspettavo un tuo si...potevi pure evitare di sprecare caratteri.....


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel senso...sei un po particolare
> ma in senso positivo...


Tutta colpa del mio occhio all'ingiù!!!


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tutta colpa del mio occhio all'ingiù!!!


io all'ingiù ha un'altra cosa... ma nessuno la nota


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io all'ingiù ha un'altra cosa... ma nessuno la nota


come no? il berretto


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come no? il berretto



brava!!! :mrgreen:

:up: sei un'osservatrice


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> brava!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> :up: sei un'osservatrice


guarda che opcchio aperto e osservatore che ho


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io all'ingiù ha un'altra cosa... ma nessuno la nota


 è arrivata l'estate....lo vuoi togliere sto beretto?


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda che opcchio aperto e osservatore che ho


infatti ogni volta che osservo il tuo avatar divento tutto rosso.... mi guardi come una divoratrice di maschi... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> è arrivata l'estate....lo vuoi togliere sto beretto?


è tanto simpatico... non trovi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti ogni volta che osservo il tuo avatar divento tutto rosso.... mi guardi come una divoratrice di maschi... :rotfl::rotfl:



nu nu nu....adesso divoro asolo le femmine...voi potete stare easy peasy


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nu nu nu....adesso divoro asolo le femmine...voi potete stare easy peasy


beh allora mi tranquillizzo :tv:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh allora mi tranquillizzo :tv:


si ma solo sto mese...poi da luglio cambia tutto.....


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma solo sto mese...poi da luglio cambia tutto.....


perchè?
i mesi pari sei lsb e i mesi dispari etero? :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè?
> i mesi pari sei lsb e i mesi dispari etero? :mrgreen:


io non sono ne lsb ne etero tutto l anno....
sono per tuttio l anno bisex.,...


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non sono ne lsb ne etero tutto l anno....
> sono per tuttio l anno bisex.,...


hai detto che hai occhi solo per le donne e che da luglio cambia tutto, da quà la mia constatazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hai detto che hai occhi solo per le donne e che da luglio cambia tutto, da quà la mia constatazione :mrgreen:


be no sto mese mi stanno piu simpatiche....e poi le gambe iniziano a farsi vedere...i culetti a zompettare ahahahaha]
vabbe basta....mi autoderirdo......che cogliona...ahahahahah


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> è tanto simpatico... non trovi? :mrgreen:


si che é simpatico...ma sudi e poi lo devi lavarea parte che poi flora ci è rimasta male perché non è mai riuscita a vedere tuoi occhietti innocenti da gattino ino ino e non è tornata più


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si che é simpatico...ma sudi e poi lo devi lavarea parte che poi flora ci è rimasta male perché non è mai riuscita a vedere tuoi occhietti innocenti da gattino ino ino e non è tornata più


non sarà che Flora appena li ha visti, si è spaventata ed è ancora li che scappa? :mrgreen:

infatti i giorni scorsi lo lavavo 2 volte al giorno... con il caldo che faceva... :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sarà che Flora appena li ha visti, si è spaventata ed è ancora li che scappa? :mrgreen:
> 
> infatti i giorni scorsi lo lavavo 2 volte al giorno... con il caldo che faceva... :mrgreen:


gattino furbetto e birichino:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi del mondiale.
> È iniziata la partita.
> Fammelo mettere nella lista delle cose di cui non me ne frega nulla.


Quale mondiale??? :rotfl:

Io ero al cinema. Sticazzi di sti 22 ( e riserve ) ricconi che prendono a calci na palla......  ... l'unica palla che mi interessa è quella con cui gioco io tutti i venerdì sera.



Principessa ha detto:


> Ti amo sempre di più :inlove:
> 
> Ti meriti tre ore di coccole al giorno per questa cosa che hai detto.
> 
> Una domanda amò: il tuo compagno la pensa come te o è tifoso come la* maggioranza *dei piselloidi?


fiero di essere parte della minoranza. :up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quale mondiale??? :rotfl:
> 
> Io ero al cinema. Sticazzi di sti 22 ( e riserve ) ricconi che prendono a calci na palla......  ... l'unica palla che mi interessa è quella con cui gioco io tutti i venerdì sera.
> 
> ...


a ma che c'è da essere fieri?
è normale che ci siano cose che non piacciono a tutti.non mi sognerei mai di dire a qualcuno che non guarda le partite che sbaglia e viceversa


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a ma che c'è da essere fieri?
> è normale che ci siano cose che non piacciono a tutti.non mi sognerei mai di dire a qualcuno che non guarda le partite che sbaglia e viceversa


no minerva io mi concentrerei anche solo su due parole...riccone e palla....
quando al mondo c'e' chi muore di fame tutti i giorni io non vado a vedere 11 imbeciclli che rincorrono la palla per la gioia del mondo.....persone che guadagnano al giorno quello che guadagno io in un anno.....
io metterei una bella legge.....tutti i calciatori devono devolvere il 20% dwel loro stipendio in beneficenza....

non capisco perche al mondo c'e' chi muore di fame echi ha 4 ville e un isola....e tutto perche?...perche hai fatto gol!!! bravooooooo


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no minerva io mi concentrerei anche solo su due parole...riccone e palla....
> *quando al mondo c'e' chi muore di fame tutti i giorni io non vado a vedere 11 imbecicl*li che rincorrono la palla per la gioia del mondo.....persone che guadagnano al giorno quello che guadagno io in un anno.....
> io metterei una bella legge.....tutti i calciatori devono devolvere il 20% dwel loro stipendio in beneficenza....
> 
> non capisco perche al mondo c'e' chi muore di fame echi ha 4 ville e un isola....e tutto perche?...perche hai fatto gol!!! bravooooooo


ah beh, dubito che sia solo questo il problema


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no minerva io mi concentrerei anche solo su due parole...riccone e palla....
> quando al mondo c'e' chi muore di fame tutti i giorni io non vado a vedere 11 imbeciclli che rincorrono la palla per la gioia del mondo.....persone che guadagnano al giorno quello che guadagno io in un anno.....
> io metterei una bella legge.....tutti i calciatori devono devolvere il 20% dwel loro stipendio in beneficenza....
> 
> non capisco perche al mondo c'e' chi muore di fame echi ha 4 ville e un isola....e tutto perche?...perche hai fatto gol!!! bravooooooo


Tesoro se io ti chiedo 100000 eurini al giorno e tu me li dai,dove e'il problema scusa?
Non toccarmi il calcio.......poi oggi prendi male ocio...mordo di brutto.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah beh, dubito che sia solo questo il problema


invece no....io quando ho partecipato a nazionali e internazonali mica ho mai preso un euro....e si che il mio sport poteva costarmi la vita ogni giorno...
non capisco perche devono dare stpoendi da milioni di euro al mese a persone che ricnorrono la palla....


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro se io ti chiedo 100000 eurini al giorno e tu me li dai,dove e'il problema scusa?
> Non toccarmi il calcio.......poi oggi prendi male ocio...mordo di brutto.


ma dove vai......che ti faccio due fusa e vedi come ti sciogli...altro che le pulzelle che frequenti....


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :incazzato:.......ok.non sono qui per te e posso aspettare.managgia sti maschi......lupetto mi confondi!


:bacissimo:


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

la faccenda dei soldi che circolano, è vomitevole. Su questo, suppongo, siamo tutti d'accordo. 

Ma lo sport in generale, ha anche una funzione "idealistica", con degli effetti collaterali,
di non poco merito: unire i vari paesi ... conoscere l'altro ... ecc. un riavvicinarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la faccenda dei soldi che circolano, è vomitevole. Su questo, suppongo, siamo tutti d'accordo.
> 
> ...


il calcio non e' uno sport. e' business.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il calcio non e' uno sport. e' business.


si ma a noi ci piace tanto altrimenti non lo sarebbe


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma dove vai......che ti faccio due fusa e vedi come ti sciogli...altro che le pulzelle che frequenti....



sto tentando chiodo scaccia chiodo.........

Lontrina bella ascolta business is business.........sai che qua'1 montatore bravo becca 5000 al mese,e 1\ operaio 1000..perche'tesoro,ovvio il montatore te ne porta 10000 a casa,l'operaio 1000.
Poi scusa come la mettiamo con Nadal,Vettel,Hamilton,ma anche il golfista fedifrago(come si chiama..??),mica sono calciatori no???


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sto tentando chiodo scaccia chiodo.........
> 
> Lontrina bella ascolta business is business.........sai che qua'1 montatore bravo becca 5000 al mese,e 1\ operaio 1000..perche'tesoro,ovvio il montatore te ne porta 10000 a casa,l'operaio 1000.
> Poi scusa come la mettiamo con Nadal,Vettel,Hamilton,ma anche il golfista fedifrago(come si chiama..??),mica sono calciatori no???


ma infatti tra calcio tennis e golf non so cosa mi annoia di piu


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma infatti tra calcio tennis e golf non so cosa mi annoia di piu


 ma giustamente ...e anche a me piacerebbe che si desse maggior risalto a pallavolo e ginnastica artstica...ma così e nessuno obbliga a guardare gli sport che non ama.
dico soltanto che cazzarola c'è da esserne fieri: è normale


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il calcio non e' uno sport. e' business.


corri salta e gioca per 90 minuti senza fermarti mai, poi me lo ridici...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> corri salta e gioca per 90 minuti senza fermarti mai, poi me lo ridici...


16 anni di ginnastica artistica, 4 ore al giorno tutti i giorni da lunedi al sabato piu la domenica all acqua cetosa 
convocata a sidney 2000


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma giustamente ...e anche a me piacerebbe che si desse maggior risalto a pallavolo e ginnastica artstica...ma così e nessuno obbliga a guardare gli sport che non ama.
> dico soltanto che cazzarola c'è da esserne fieri: è normale


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> 16 anni di ginnastica artistica, 4 ore al giorno tutti i giorni da lunedi al sabato piu la domenica all acqua cetosa
> convocata a sidney 2000


Grande!!!


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> 16 anni di ginnastica artistica, 4 ore al giorno tutti i giorni da lunedi al sabato piu la domenica all acqua cetosa
> convocata a sidney 2000


:maestra: Me cojo ... cmq 16+14=30 c'è qualcosa che non và ...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :maestra: Me cojo ... cmq 16+14=30 c'è qualcosa che non và ...


cosa?? ho inziato a 3.5 anni


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> 16 anni di ginnastica artistica, 4 ore al giorno tutti i giorni da lunedi al sabato piu la domenica all acqua cetosa
> convocata a sidney 2000


allora sei una sportiva come loro... solo che guadagni meno


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosa?? ho inziato a 3.5 anni


Ma te non avevi 28 anni?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora sei una sportiva come loro... solo che guadagni meno


sportivamente parlando non guadagno porprio


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma te non avevi 28 anni?


ne ho 26, a dicembre 27


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sportivamente parlando non guadagno porprio


eh... la ginnastica paga poco  ha sbagliato sport  comunque che il calcio sia business è certo, ma resta comunque uno sport che a certi livelli oltre alla tecnica abbina una preparazione fisica parecchio pesante.


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ne ho 26, a dicembre 27


Allora mumble mumble:
1- hai iniziato a 3,5 anni;
2- ti sei allenata per 16 anni (e siamo a 19,5)
3- sei stata convocata per Sidney 2000 (14 anni fà)
Totale 33,5 anni ...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Allora mumble mumble:
> 1- hai iniziato a 3,5 anni;
> 2- ti sei allenata per 16 anni (e siamo a 19,5)
> 3- sei stata convocata per Sidney 2000 (14 anni fà)
> Totale 33,5 anni ...


Vabbè, ma falla dire. Che te metti a fa i conti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Allora mumble mumble:
> 1- hai iniziato a 3,5 anni;
> 2- ti sei allenata per 16 anni (e siamo a 19,5)
> 3- sei stata convocata per Sidney 2000 (14 anni fà)
> Totale 33,5 anni ...


hm, l'idea che sia stata convocata a Sidney DURANTE i suoi 16 anni da ginnasta e non dopo, non t'ha sfiorato?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Allora mumble mumble:
> 1- hai iniziato a 3,5 anni;
> 2- ti sei allenata per 16 anni (e siamo a 19,5)
> 3- sei stata convocata per Sidney 2000 (14 anni fà)
> Totale 33,5 anni ...


scusa ma come conti? che stai dicendo? ho fatto dai 3.5 ai 19 ginnastica...e fino qui ok....ho smesso che avevo 19 anni appounto..sideny 200 ne avevo 13/14...perche arrivi a 33??????come ci sei arrivato?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma falla dire. Che te metti a fa i conti.


ma deficiente ma conta pure te....ma come contate?


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, l'idea che sia stata convocata a Sidney DURANTE i suoi 16 anni da ginnasta e non dopo, non t'ha sfiorato?


Ma certo che no ... attendevo solo qualche persona arguta che me lo facesse notare


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma certo che no ... attendevo solo qualche persona arguta che me lo facesse notare


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma deficiente ma conta pure te....ma come contate?


Io non ho contato affatto, per la verità. Che ho scritto? "Falla dire."


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

no e' che c avete sempre qualcosa da dire tu e JB.....m avete scocciato.....
se non vi sconfinfera quello che dico io, fatevi 2 conti prima di scrievre...perche a 26 anni si puo esseeremoltopiuimtelligentidivoiduemessinsieme....ecccchepalllepiroettate....


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho contato affatto, per la verità. Che ho scritto? "Falla dire."


io non ho capito che tipo di porblema tu hai con me....e ha msesso anche di interessarmi......vabbe


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no e' che c avete sempre qualcosa da dire tu e JB.....m avete scocciato.....
> se non vi sconfinfera quello che dico io, fatevi 2 conti prima di scrievre...perche a 26 anni si puo esseeremoltopiuimtelligentidivoiduemessinsieme....ecccchepalllepiroettate....


Ma certo ... solo che noi non ci si inquieta :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non ho capito che tipo di porblema tu hai con me....e ha msesso anche di interessarmi......vabbe


Con quell'avatar nessuno.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 8673


che è?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma certo ... solo che noi non ci si inquieta :mrgreen:


mi da fstidissimo e mi inalbero inquieto arrabbio sbraito, insomme atteggiamneto da ring....perche basta con sta storia.....se esistesse il suicidio virtuale mi avreste gia condotto da quella parte..... cioe'''un po di credibilita non guasta...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ne ho 26, a dicembre 27


l'eta giusta x me....vieni da lotharuccio dolce belante..................:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'eta giusta x me....vieni da lotharuccio dolce belante..................:mrgreen:


ma quale dolce belante...lothar....io me te magno a te e tutto il circondario di amici tuoi....essu....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quale dolce belante...lothar....io me te magno a te e tutto il circondario di amici tuoi....essu....



:mexican::mexican:veramente le ultime due tue coetanee,me le sono magnate io....:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican:veramente le ultime due tue coetanee,me le sono magnate io....:rotfl:



Ciao

vuoi mettere? 
Miss è una puledra di razza! 
Non una rimorchiata su un sito ... 
Su dai ... e su ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican:veramente le ultime due tue coetanee,me le sono magnate io....:rotfl:


ma io ho forza....e poi non sono il tuo tipo guarda....io sono una coccole e sesso violento....ma senz coccole nioente sesso e senza sesso niente coccole....per cui...


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vuoi mettere?
> Miss è una puledra di razza!
> ...


ecco""""" diglielo un po sienne!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> invece no....io quando ho partecipato a nazionali e internazonali mica ho mai preso un euro....e si che il mio sport poteva costarmi la vita ogni giorno...
> non capisco perche devono dare stpoendi da milioni di euro al mese a persone che ricnorrono la palla....


Perché non ci sono milioni di persone che la guardano e che spendono cifre assurde per avere magliette e figurine ecc.
Se ti avessero dato milioni tu li avresti rifiutati?
E poi a quelli che rincorrono a una palla non danno niente, li danno a quelli che la fanno correre.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

in effetti la palla la so rincorrere pure io 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ci sono milioni di persone che la guardano e che spendono cifre assurde per avere magliette e figurine ecc.
> Se ti avessero dato milioni tu li avresti rifiutati?
> *E poi a quelli che rincorrono a una palla non danno niente, li danno a quelli che la fanno correre*.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti la palla la so rincorrere pure io


Io no, neanche quello :carneval:


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no, neanche quello :carneval:


siamo in 2:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ci sono milioni di persone che la guardano e che spendono cifre assurde per avere magliette e figurine ecc.
> Se ti avessero dato milioni tu li avresti rifiutati?
> E poi a quelli che rincorrono a una palla non danno niente, li danno a quelli che la fanno correre.



Soprattutto a quelli che sanno segnare, parare, difendere.

Io li avrei presi e volentieri milioni di euro per giocare a pallone!


----------



## Apollonia (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E 3!


E 4! Anche 5, se considero anche mio marito.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io ho forza....e poi non sono il tuo tipo guarda....io sono una coccole e sesso violento....ma senz coccole nioente sesso e senza sesso niente coccole....per cui...


Comprensibilmente del tutto OT, ma complimenti per il nuovo avatar molto simpatico.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Comprensibilmente del tutto OT, ma complimenti per il nuovo avatar molto simpatico.


Beeee beeee bee


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Beeee beeee bee


Però sei sicura che il lama beli? 
Non so, che verso fa il lama?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Però sei sicura che il lama beli?
> Non so, che verso fa il lama?


Non saprei!  
Fara qualcosa di simile...scusa non ti pare pire a te fiocco di neve di heidi?
 Cmq il mio animale preferito resta la mucca


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non saprei!
> Fara qualcosa di simile...scusa non ti pare pire a te fiocco di neve di heidi?
> Cmq il mio animale preferito resta la mucca


E' un cucciolo di lama, in formato peluche.
Anche le mucche non sono male.
Se ti avvicini e le carezzi ti leccano dolcemente, spontanee.
Le pecore sono piacevoli da accarezzare.
Generalmente tutti i mammiferi, o quasi, sono apprezzabili.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non saprei!
> Fara qualcosa di simile...scusa non ti pare pire a te fiocco di neve di heidi?
> Cmq il mio animale preferito resta la mucca


anche a me non dispiace la vacca :rotfl:


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Questo per esempio è un bel cucciolo di dromedario fotografato a Djerba.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' un cucciolo di lama, in formato peluche.
> Anche le mucche non sono male.
> Se ti avvicini e le carezzi ti leccano dolcemente, spontanee.
> Le pecore sono piacevoli da accarezzare.
> Generalmente tutti i mammiferi, o quasi, sono apprezzabili.



Sperando che annina e simy non leggano...
A me la mucca piace perche mi da latte e carne. ..madonna me ne magnerei una viva adesso...chr fame
..
Ma la mattina io la riservo al.porco...pancetta 
Vorrei molto coccolare una mucca


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche a me non dispiace la vacca :rotfl:


Oh buongiorno


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sperando che annina e simy non leggano...
> A me la mucca piace perche mi da latte e carne. ..madonna me ne magnerei una viva adesso...chr fame
> ..
> Ma la mattina io la riservo al.porco...pancetta
> *Vorrei molto coccolare una mucca *


 ma come ti sei alzata questa mattina? hai messo giù dal letto le spalle prima dei piedi? :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Oh buongiorno


giorno  alzata strana sta mattina?


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sperando che annina e simy non leggano...
> A me la mucca piace perche mi da latte e carne. ..madonna me ne magnerei una viva adesso...chr fame
> ..
> Ma la mattina io la riservo al.porco...pancetta
> *Vorrei molto coccolare una mucca*


Fatto.
Bacon e eggs al mattino?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è?


Siamo messi male. Hai davvero bisogno che io te la spieghi?

A me non dano fastidio i 22 ricconi..... a me danno fastidio gli 80000 poveracci. E più poveracci sono più hanno fede... calcistica.... o religiosa.... cambia poco... :rotfl:

Non mi stupisco di chi prende tanti soldi mi stupisco della massa che li idolatra senza ritegno considerandoli pure "poverini!" o "eroi!" quando in realtà fanno solo i loro interessi. Fanatismo puro.

Il tifo sano è raro.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fatto.
> Bacon e eggs al mattino?


quando faccio colazione si, pure la salsiccia


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma come ti sei alzata questa mattina? hai messo giù dal letto le spalle prima dei piedi? :mrgreen:


ma e' danny che mi mette in testa strane idee...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Siamo messi male. Hai davvero bisogno che io te la spieghi?
> 
> A me non dano fastidio i 22 ricconi..... a me danno fastidio gli 80000 poveracci. E più poveracci sono più hanno fede... calcistica.... o religiosa.... cambia poco... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


alee ohoh aleee ohoh
chi no  salta un pirlone è 
se siam belli è per balotelliii


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alee ohoh aleee ohoh
> chi no salta un pirlone è
> se siam belli è per balotelliii



:bleble:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Siamo messi male. Hai davvero bisogno che io te la spieghi?
> 
> A me non dano fastidio i 22 ricconi..... a me danno fastidio gli 80000 poveracci. E più poveracci sono più hanno fede... calcistica.... o religiosa.... cambia poco... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma evitare di rompere il cazzo al prossimo evitando di definire persone a cui piace qualcosa, come poveracci o fanatici.

Non vi piace il calcio ? Padronissimi di esternarlo. Ma senza scartavetrare i coglioni, e offendere, sarebbe auspicabile.

Edit: Scusa Occhiverdi, ma oggi è così  Mozzico


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

Che poi con questo discorso del protagonista ultrapagato, usando lo stesso metro, dovreste anche evitare di andare al cinema a vedere un film, per coerenza.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' danny che mi mette in testa strane idee...


già.... molto strane però :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alee ohoh aleee ohoh
> chi no salta un pirlone è
> se siam belli è per balotelliii


:sbatti:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi con questo discorso del protagonista ultrapagato, usando lo stesso metro, dovreste anche evitare di andare al cinema a vedere un film, per coerenza.


Pirata!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma evitare di rompere il cazzo al prossimo evitando di definire persone a cui piace qualcosa, come poveracci o fanatici.
> 
> Non vi piace il calcio ? Padronissimi di esternarlo. Ma senza scartavetrare i coglioni, e offendere, sarebbe auspicabile.
> 
> Edit: Scusa Occhiverdi, ma oggi è così  Mozzico


ma credo intendesse dire poveracci in senso oggettivo, paragonati agli ingaggi multimiliardari e alla situazione economica italiana. Gente, oramai in difficoltà, che spende fior di quattrini per l'abbonamento allo stadio o a quello televisivo. La forma (a pagamento) della parte 'circenses' di 'panem et', credo intendesse questo (vista anche la vignetta che ha postato). Credo, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi con questo discorso del protagonista ultrapagato, usando lo stesso metro, dovreste anche evitare di andare al cinema a vedere un film, per coerenza.


non vorrai mica paragonare la Quarta Arte al calcio?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

Quello che voglio dire è che non sopporto che si faccia passare il tifoso di calcio per un troglodita incapace d'intendere e di volere.

Ma non credete che anche noi si ritenga poco etiche certe cifre ? 

Fermo restando che se grazie ad un mio talento faccio girare X soldi, come minimo io pretendo X - qualcosa, e questo credo si valido in ogni campo, dal tamburello acrobatico alla sartoria.

Quello dello schierarsi contro il calcio il più delle volte lo avverto come una moda, anche perché poi gli stessi vanno al cinema a vedere produzioni hollywoodiane nelle quali il cachet del protagonista è spesso a 9 zeri. Comprano scarpe oltre i 200 euro. Sbavano davanti alle vetrine di Armani o Valentino. Cambiano un telefonino al mese e una macchina ogni due. Però Messi è ultrapagato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma evitare di rompere il cazzo al prossimo evitando di definire persone a cui piace qualcosa, come poveracci o fanatici.
> 
> Non vi piace il calcio ? Padronissimi di esternarlo. Ma senza scartavetrare i coglioni, e offendere, sarebbe auspicabile.
> 
> Edit: Scusa Occhiverdi, ma oggi è così  Mozzico


Ma figurati Tuba. Non mi offendo.
Mi spiace per te che ti sei sentito preso in causa. 
:mrgreen:



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello che voglio dire è che non sopporto *che si faccia passare il tifoso di calcio per un troglodita incapace d'intendere e di volere.
> 
> *


mica tutti...




Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello dello schierarsi contro il calcio il più delle volte lo avverto come una moda, anche perché poi gli stessi vanno al cinema a vedere produzioni hollywoodiane nelle quali il cachet del protagonista è spesso a 9 zeri. Comprano scarpe oltre i 200 euro. Sbavano davanti alle vetrine di Armani o Valentino. Cambiano un telefonino al mese e una macchina ogni due. Però Messi è ultrapagato.


Quindi stiamo cercando di fare la gara a chi è più idiota tra un fissato per una cosa o per un altra??


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non vorrai mica paragonare la Quarta Arte al calcio?


Certo che lo faccio. In entrambi i casi viene pagato il talento di una persona. Pochi al mondo sanno toccare il pallone come Messi. Pochi al mondo sanno recitare come De Niro. Tutti e due, grazie al loro talento, producono un giro di soldi non indifferente. Però De Niro se li merita e Messi no. Quella di De Niro è arte. Messi è solo un coglione in pantaloncini che corre dietro ad un pallone.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Certo che lo faccio. In entrambi i casi viene pagato il talento di una persona. Pochi al mondo sanno toccare il pallone come Messi. Pochi al mondo sanno recitare come De Niro. Tutti e due, grazie al loro talento, producono un giro di soldi non indifferente. Però De Niro se li merita e Messi no. Quella di De Niro è arte. Messi è solo un coglione in pantaloncini che corre dietro ad un pallone.


ma che il calcio non sia arte non sarà mica una sopresa, per te. Non capisco perché voler mettere sullo stesso piano cose di valore nettamente diverso. In cosa ti promuove, un gioco? E nemmeno farlo, eh. Urlare guardandolo. La tifoseria non promuove la civiltà, mi pare, aggiungo. Infine, secondo me hai la tendenza a travisare, nettissima. Non credo che OcchiVerdi intendesse offenderti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Certo che lo faccio. In entrambi i casi viene pagato il talento di una persona. Pochi al mondo sanno toccare il pallone come Messi. Pochi al mondo sanno recitare come De Niro. Tutti e due, grazie al loro talento, producono un giro di soldi non indifferente. Però De Niro se li merita e Messi no. Quella di De Niro è arte. Messi è solo un coglione in pantaloncini che corre dietro ad un pallone.


anche un Cézanne è pagato moltissimo. Forza, dimmi che 'sto Messi (che non ho idea di chi sia) vale altrettanto.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche un Cézanne è pagato moltissimo. Forza, dimmi che 'sto Messi (che non ho idea di chi sia) vale altrettanto.


Non credo messi sia l esempio migliore pero'. bravo e' bravo e lo vedo anche io che di calcio capisco solo il fuorigioco...
a volte fa cose assurde......pero' e' sempre un pallone.....niente di che....
io non condanno o critico chi guarda la partita, non so come ma posso capire che piaccia....io condanno e critico proprio il mondo del calcio e anche la tifoseria si.....ho visto davvero persone andare a mangiare alla caritas per farsi l abbonamento


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

ma non basta dire a me il calcio non piace?





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche un Cézanne è pagato moltissimo. Forza, dimmi che 'sto Messi (che non ho idea di chi sia) vale altrettanto.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non ci sono milioni di persone che la guardano e che spendono cifre assurde per avere magliette e figurine ecc.
> Se ti avessero dato milioni tu li avresti rifiutati?
> *E poi a quelli che rincorrono a una palla non danno niente, li danno a quelli che la fanno correre*.


risposta sottile... tu segui il calcio, confessa :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non credo messi sia l esempio migliore pero'. bravo e' bravo e lo vedo anche io che di calcio capisco solo il fuorigioco...
> a volte fa cose assurde......pero' e' sempre un pallone.....niente di che....
> io non condanno o critico chi guarda la partita, non so come ma posso capire che piaccia....io condanno e critico proprio il mondo del calcio e anche la tifoseria si.....ho visto davvero persone andare a mangiare alla caritas per farsi l abbonamento


idem. Non ho alcun bisogno di criticare il calcio: in genere riesco a ignorarlo interamente (non fosse che per gli schiamazzi trogloditici durante mondiali o i vari derby, etc). La tifoseria, a tutti i livelli, la metterei al bando, però. La trovo allucinante in ogni sua forma.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem. Non ho alcun bisogno di criticare il calcio: in genere riesco a ignorarlo interamente (non fosse che per gli schiamazzi trogloditici durante mondiali o i vari derby, etc). La tifoseria, a tutti i livelli, la metterei al bando, però. La trovo allucinante in ogni sua forma.


be oddio.....il mio panzarotto dice che la tifoseria e' il 12esimo giocatore....
pero quella sana....non quella molesta da risse  e batoste...la tifoseria sportiva, quella da stretta di mano...non le curve quindi


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che il calcio non sia arte non sarà mica una sopresa, per te. Non capisco perché voler mettere sullo stesso piano cose di valore nettamente diverso. In cosa ti promuove, un gioco? E nemmeno farlo, eh. Urlare guardandolo. La tifoseria non promuove la civiltà, mi pare, aggiungo. Infine, secondo me hai la tendenza a travisare, nettissima. Non credo che OcchiVerdi intendesse offenderti.


Ti sfugge il concetto di sport. Ma tu non eri quella che amava il Kayak ? In cosa ti promuove andare a pagaiare in giro ?
O era la roccia ? In cosa ti promuove andare ad arrampicarti su qualche parete ? 

Sulla frase che la tifoseria non promuove la civiltà preferirei non soffermarmi ma non te la faccio passare. Si ho urlato quando Grosso ha segnato in semifinale contro la Germania nel 2006. Urlo, o comunque esulto, ogni volta che la Roma segna. E come me lo fanno milioni di Italiani, gli stessi che la mattina si alzano per andare al lavoro, studiano, vivono le loro civilissime vite. 

Sono consapevole che un utente sempre educato come Occhiverdi non intendesse offendere nessuno, da qui la chiusura nel mio post iniziale in cui dicevo: Scusa Occhiverdi......


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Siamo messi male. Hai davvero bisogno che io te la spieghi?
> 
> A me non dano fastidio i 22 ricconi..... *a me danno fastidio gli 80000 poveracci.* E più poveracci sono più hanno fede... calcistica.... o religiosa.... cambia poco... :rotfl:
> 
> ...


esagerataaa :singleeye: a parte che durante mondiali allo stadio è una festa colorata e un tifo sano, ma guarda che per la maggior parte degli appassionati di calcio il tifo non è quello che dipingi tu. Il fanatismo sta in certe curve, ma sono un'esigua minoranza degli spettatori mondiali. Considerare poveracci miiardi di persone che in tutto il mondo seguono un mondiale ti fa davvero troppo snob... occhiverdi, si contenga :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non basta dire a me il calcio non piace?


evidentemente no, Minerva. Anche perché non solo a me il calcio non piace, ma aborro la tifoseria, che disturba, vandalizza, mi tocca contribuire a pagarne il sistema di sicurezza. In ogni caso sono intervenuta dicendo che OcchiVerdi non intendeva offendere, non mi pare d'aver detto molto altro. Tutto questo piccarti ti fa male alla pelle :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche un Cézanne è pagato moltissimo. Forza, dimmi che 'sto Messi (che non ho idea di chi sia) vale altrettanto.


Paragone leggermente improprio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2014)

Emozioni impagabili vedendo la
Cappella brancacci a Firenze e davanti a certe partite di calcio a cui ho assistito. Non saprei quali delle due scegliete.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti sfugge il concetto di sport. Ma tu non eri quella che amava il Kayak ? In cosa ti promuove andare a pagaiare in giro ?
> O era la roccia ? In cosa ti promuove andare ad arrampicarti su qualche parete ?
> 
> Sulla frase che la tifoseria non promuove la civiltà preferirei non soffermarmi ma non te la faccio passare. Si ho urlato quando Grosso ha segnato in semifinale contro la Germania nel 2006. Urlo, o comunque esulto, ogni volta che la Roma segna. E come me lo fanno milioni di Italiani, gli stessi che la mattina si alzano per andare al lavoro, studiano, vivono le loro civilissime vite.
> ...


ma ti devo rispondere sul serio? Io in kayak ci vado, mica lo vado a vedere in TV, urlando come un ossesso. Per me puoi fare quello che ti pare, basta che mi lasci la possibilità di ignorarlo (cosa che io non ti impedisco mai).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Paragone leggermente improprio.


Perché? Non direi proprio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non credo messi sia l esempio migliore pero'. bravo e' bravo e lo vedo anche io che di calcio capisco solo il fuorigioco...
> a volte fa cose assurde......pero' e' sempre un pallone.....niente di che....
> io non condanno o critico chi guarda la partita, non so come ma posso capire che piaccia....io condanno e critico proprio il mondo del calcio e anche la tifoseria si.....ho visto davvero persone andare a mangiare alla caritas per farsi l abbonamento


Ma c'è cazzo di discorso è? Anche cezanne è semplicemente una crosta per chi non lo capisce...niente di che.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma ti devo rispondere sul serio? Io in kayak ci vado, mica lo vado a vedere in TV, urlando come un ossesso. Per me puoi fare quello che ti pare, basta che mi lasci la possibilità di ignorarlo (cosa che io non ti impedisco mai).


Perché praticare il calcio non mi promuoverebbe mentre praticare il Kayak si. Spiegamelo per favore.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> evidentemente no, Minerva. Anche perché non solo a me il calcio non piace, ma aborro la tifoseria, che disturba, vandalizza, mi tocca contribuire a pagarne il sistema di sicurezza. In ogni caso sono intervenuta dicendo che OcchiVerdi non intendeva offendere, non mi pare d'aver detto molto altro. Tutto questo piccarti ti fa male alla pelle :carneval:


ecco , così mi fai piccare a bestia


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma c'è cazzo di discorso è? Anche cezanne è semplicemente una crosta per chi non lo capisce...niente di che.


Oooooooooooo.....
Ho detto il pallone...tutto quello che ruota intorbo al pallone......l ho pure elogiato messi


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

stasera vado all'opera.
quasi mi vesto con la maglia dei mondiali (pirlo) e il cappellino
che ganza:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Oooooooooooo.....
> Ho detto il pallone...tutto quello che ruota intorbo al pallone......l ho pure elogiato messi


Ah ok, ho frainteso?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti sfugge il concetto di sport. Ma tu non eri quella che amava il Kayak ? In cosa ti promuove andare a pagaiare in giro ?
> O era la roccia ? In cosa ti promuove andare ad arrampicarti su qualche parete ?
> 
> Sulla frase che la tifoseria non promuove la civiltà preferirei non soffermarmi ma non te la faccio passare. *Si ho urlato quando Grosso ha segnato in semifinale contro la Germania nel 2006.* Urlo, o comunque esulto, ogni volta che la Roma segna. E come me lo fanno milioni di Italiani, gli stessi che la mattina si alzano per andare al lavoro, studiano, vivono le loro civilissime vite.
> ...


Io non sono tifosa, non seguo il calcio...guardo solo qualche partita dell'Italia ai Mondiali e agli Europei se si passano gli ottavi...
Ma in quel momento grassettato ammetto di aver urlato anche io!!! :mrgreen:
Per poi ovviamente andare in giro per il centro che non si poteva manco camminare!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Oooooooooooo.....
> Ho detto il pallone...tutto quello che ruota intorbo al pallone......l ho pure elogiato messi


Ma sul discorso *Mondo che ruota intorno al calcio *penso che alla fine si sia tutti d'accordo. Sono stato il primo a definire certe situazioni anti etiche. 

Ho solo voluto fornire però anche altri punti di vista (Visto che ieri citavi l'Attimo Fuggente, ho voluto invitare qualcuno a salire sul banco).

Io rispetto le posizioni di tutti. Provo una leggera orticaria epidermica sulle prese di posizione sterili e/o per partito preso.

Come dice Minerva, ad un: "A me il calcio non piace perché non riesco ad apprezzarne il gesto tecnico e la bellezza." non c'è bisogno di nessuna replica.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah ok, ho frainteso?


in che senso?
messi e' bravissimo. il calcio non mi piace....sara' anche difficilissimo e sicuramente e' necessario essere dei talenti per arrivare in alto, nessuno lo mette in dubbio..ma per me il calcio in generale e' niente di che.....
non messi.


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem. Non ho alcun bisogno di criticare il calcio: in genere riesco a ignorarlo interamente (non fosse che per gli schiamazzi trogloditici durante mondiali o i vari derby, etc). La tifoseria, a tutti i livelli, la metterei al bando, però. La trovo allucinante in ogni sua forma.


scusami Anna ma i tifosi (tifosi non hooligans) sono persone appassionate di uno sport che provano piacere a guardare la loro squadra che gioca e vince.Sono appassionati di questo e si divertono.Tu ti diverti in un modo e loro in un altro.Che civilta dovrebbero promuovere? Se io(generico)  vedo in un concerto e ascolto il mio gruppo preferito mi diverto mi appassiono ma non promuovo civilta....


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

E se vi rompe le scatole il calcio non guardatelo.:mrgreen:Leggo molte inesattezze e molti discorsi populisti.Il calcio non è più uno sport,è un industria che fattura decine di milioni di euro,quindi paragonare i soldi che percepisce un calciatore alla vita normale è veramente fuori luogo.Il vero calcio è quello  che giochi o vai a vedere nei campi di periferia,quello dei bambini che ancora esultano quando vedono rotolare un pallone nella porta.Il calcio non è sporco,e quello che ci gira intorno ad essere sporco,gli interessi che ci sono,l'indotto.e SE UNO ESULTA PER UN VITTORIA DELLA propria squadra del cuore non ci vedo veramente un cazzo di male.Cosa diversa andare allo stadio armati e sparare al tifoso avversario,quelli non sono tifosi ma criminali.Ogni sport allora non ha senso,che senso ha buttare una pallina con una racchetta dall'altra parte del campo?un pallone nel canestro?un pallina nella buca?a me certi discorsi sembrano fatti più per ammantarsi di diversità rispetto alla massa ,che per altri motivi....


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2014)

Fondamentalmente certi campioni vengono pagati profumatamente perchè fanno incassare tanti soldoni... gli stipendi glieli paga un privato, e non credo che un privato ami regalare milioni di euro.
E' il libero mercato che semmai genera ingiustizie, il calcio oltre che uno sport è capitalismo. 
Un dirigente di un'azienda anni fa guadagnava dieci volte un operaio. Oggi magari capita che sia sopra cento volte di più. Lo stesso vale per i calciatori, un tempo i campioni erano benestanti, oggi sono miliardari.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché praticare il calcio non mi promuoverebbe mentre praticare il Kayak si. Spiegamelo per favore.


secondo me fai finta di non capire. Del calcio non mi interesso, perché per me (non secondo me) è solo un gioco a palla. Trovo assurda la tifoseria, perché non è FARE un sport, ma esultare in 'modo vicario' (hai presente l' "abbi*amo* vinto!!!!"? Maddeché, eri spalmato sul divano a berti la birra, *tu* -generico- Hanno vinto *loro*, chiunque siano). La critico aspramente perché disturba, a vari livelli. Dalla quiete agli atti di vandalismo etc. E la sicurezza, durante il campionato etc., la paghiamo tutti, non solo voi che vi godete (la visione di) il calcio. Se così non fosse, continuerei bellamente a fare come Miss: lo manterrei nella lista delle cose delle quali non me ne frega un fico secco.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in che senso?
> messi e' bravissimo. il calcio non mi piace....sara' anche difficilissimo e sicuramente e' necessario essere dei talenti per arrivare in alto, nessuno lo mette in dubbio..ma per me il calcio in generale e' niente di che.....
> non messi.


Ed io potrei risponderti perché forse non ne capisci molto il gesto tecnico. 

Assistere all'uscita perfetta dalle parallele di una Comaneci potrebbe provocarmi qualche sensazione, ma non ho sicuramente gli strumenti adatti per valutarne l'esibizione complessiva, e, pur apprezzandone in alcuni casi l'emozione visiva, dopo 90 minuti di ginnastica mi annoierei.

Ma questo non toglie, che vista sotto quest'ottica, la tua è una posizione più che legittima.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se vi rompe le scatole il calcio non guardatelo.:mrgreen:Leggo molte inesattezze e molti discorsi populisti.Il calcio non è più uno sport,è un industria che fattura decine di milioni di euro,quindi paragonare i soldi che percepisce un calciatore alla vita normale è veramente fuori luogo.Il vero calcio è quello  che giochi o vai a vedere nei campi di periferia,quello dei bambini che ancora esultano quando vedono rotolare un pallone nella porta.Il calcio non è sporco,e quello che ci gira intorno ad essere sporco,gli interessi che ci sono,l'indotto.e SE UNO ESULTA PER UN VITTORIA DELLA propria squadra del cuore non ci vedo veramente un cazzo di male.Cosa diversa andare allo stadio armati e sparare al tifoso avversario,quelli non sono tifosi ma criminali.Ogni sport allora non ha senso,che senso ha buttare una pallina con una racchetta dall'altra parte del campo?un pallone nel canestro?un pallina nella buca?a me certi discorsi sembrano fatti più per ammantarsi di diversità rispetto alla massa ,che per altri motivi....


Alla fine sono sempre palle che vanno in buca...
vabbè, ignorami...


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Alla fine sono sempre palle che vanno in buca...
> vabbè, ignorami...


Adesso ho un motivo in più.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> idem. Non ho alcun bisogno di criticare il calcio: in genere riesco a ignorarlo interamente (non fosse che per gli schiamazzi trogloditici durante mondiali o i vari derby, etc). La tifoseria, a tutti i livelli, la metterei al bando, però. La trovo allucinante in ogni sua forma.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> secondo me fai finta di non capire. Del calcio non mi interesso, perché per me (non secondo me) è solo un gioco a palla. Trovo assurda la tifoseria, perché non è FARE un sport, ma esultare in 'modo vicario' (hai presente l' "abbi*amo* vinto!!!!"? Maddeché, eri spalmato sul divano a berti la birra, *tu* -generico- Hanno vinto *loro*, chiunque siano). La critico aspramente perché disturba, a vari livelli. Dalla quiete agli atti di vandalismo etc. E la sicurezza, durante il campionato etc., la paghiamo tutti, non solo voi che vi godete (la visione di) il calcio. Se così non fosse, continuerei bellamente a fare come Miss: lo manterrei nella lista delle cose delle quali non me ne frega un fico secco.




Non posso "Sverdarti" ma come se lo avessi fatto. Due volte.


PS. Sposami!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> secondo me fai finta di non capire. Del calcio non mi interesso, perché per me (non secondo me) è solo un gioco a palla. Trovo assurda la tifoseria, perché non è FARE un sport, ma esultare in 'modo vicario' (hai presente l' "abbi*amo* vinto!!!!"? Maddeché, eri spalmato sul divano a berti la birra, *tu* -generico- Hanno vinto *loro*, chiunque siano). La critico aspramente perché disturba, a vari livelli. Dalla quiete agli atti di vandalismo etc. E la sicurezza, durante il campionato etc., la paghiamo tutti, non solo voi che vi godete (la visione di) il calcio. Se così non fosse, continuerei bellamente a fare come Miss: lo manterrei nella lista delle cose delle quali non me ne frega un fico secco.


Ma che c'entra il tifare per una squadra con il praticare uno sport, cosa che il calcio è.

Tu comunque sei medaglia d'oro di Mirror Climbing.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti sfugge il concetto di sport. Ma tu non eri quella che amava il Kayak ? In cosa ti promuove andare a pagaiare in giro ?
> O era la roccia ? In cosa ti promuove andare ad arrampicarti su qualche parete ?
> 
> *Sulla frase che la tifoseria non promuove la civiltà preferirei non soffermarmi ma non te la faccio passare. Si ho urlato quando Grosso ha segnato in semifinale contro la Germania nel 2006. Urlo, o comunque esulto, ogni volta che la Roma segna. E come me lo fanno milioni di Italiani, gli stessi che la mattina si alzano per andare al lavoro, studiano, vivono le loro civilissime vite.
> ...



quoto
Dopo quel rigore, mio figlio piangeva dall'emozione. Aveva 8 anni. E' stato bellissimo


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se vi rompe le scatole il calcio non guardatelo.:mrgreen:Leggo molte inesattezze e molti discorsi populisti.Il calcio non è più uno sport,è un industria che fattura decine di milioni di euro,quindi paragonare i soldi che percepisce un calciatore alla vita normale è veramente fuori luogo.Il vero calcio è quello  che giochi o vai a vedere nei campi di periferia,quello dei bambini che ancora esultano quando vedono rotolare un pallone nella porta.Il calcio non è sporco,e quello che ci gira intorno ad essere sporco,gli interessi che ci sono,l'indotto.e SE UNO ESULTA PER UN VITTORIA DELLA propria squadra del cuore non ci vedo veramente un cazzo di male.Cosa diversa andare allo stadio armati e sparare al tifoso avversario,quelli non sono tifosi ma criminali.Ogni sport allora non ha senso,che senso ha buttare una pallina con una racchetta dall'altra parte del campo?un pallone nel canestro?un pallina nella buca?*a me certi discorsi sembrano fatti più per ammantarsi di diversità rispetto alla massa ,che per altri motivi*....


Ma và


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> secondo me fai finta di non capire. Del calcio non mi interesso, perché per me (non secondo me) è solo un gioco a palla. *Trovo assurda la tifoseria, perché non è FARE un sport, ma esultare in 'modo vicario' (hai presente l' "abbiamo vinto!!!!"? Maddeché, eri spalmato sul divano a berti la birra,* *tu* -generico- Hanno vinto *loro*, chiunque siano). La critico aspramente perché disturba, a vari livelli. Dalla quiete agli atti di vandalismo etc. E la sicurezza, durante il campionato etc., la paghiamo tutti, non solo voi che vi godete (la visione di) il calcio. Se così non fosse, continuerei bellamente a fare come Miss: lo manterrei nella lista delle cose delle quali non me ne frega un fico secco.


vabbè anche chi vede un documentario o un film sta stravaccato a bersi la birra... se una cosa piace, la segui in tv stravaccato sul divano. Poi guarda che la stragrande maggioranza di chi ama il calcio una volta finita la partita, spegne e se ne va a dormire.  I delinquenti non sono tifosi, sono delinquenti che usano il tifo come paravento. Delinquerebbero comunque anche senza calcio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> in che senso?
> messi e' bravissimo. il calcio non mi piace....sara' anche difficilissimo e sicuramente e' necessario essere dei talenti per arrivare in alto, nessuno lo mette in dubbio..ma per me il calcio in generale e' niente di che.....
> non messi.


Nel senso che tu definivi niente di che il calcio perché non lo capisci. Ma anche uno che non capisce niente di arte definisce niente di che certe opere d'arte


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ed io potrei risponderti perché forse non ne capisci molto il gesto tecnico.
> 
> Assistere all'uscita perfetta dalle parallele di una Comaneci potrebbe provocarmi qualche sensazione, ma non ho sicuramente gli strumenti adatti per valutarne l'esibizione complessiva, e, pur apprezzandone in alcuni casi l'emozione visiva, *dopo 90 minuti di ginnastica mi annoierei.
> *
> Ma questo non toglie, che vista sotto quest'ottica, la tua è una posizione più che legittima.


pure io....
per me lo sport per me non e' ostentazione di bravura.....e non c''e nessuno sport che riesco a guardare per piu di 10 minuti.....eppure ne ho fatti 1000 di sport

cmq si...e' sicurajmente perche non capisco l aspetto tecnico


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> scusami Anna ma i tifosi (tifosi non hooligans) sono persone appassionate di uno sport che provano piacere a guardare la loro squadra che gioca e vince.Sono appassionati di questo e si divertono.Tu ti diverti in un modo e loro in un altro.Che civilta dovrebbero promuovere? Se io(generico) vedo in un concerto e ascolto il mio gruppo preferito mi diverto mi appassiono ma non promuovo civilta....



:up::up::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> scusami Anna ma i tifosi (tifosi non hooligans) sono persone appassionate di uno sport che provano piacere a guardare la loro squadra che gioca e vince.Sono appassionati di questo e si divertono.Tu ti diverti in un modo e loro in un altro.Che civilta dovrebbero promuovere? Se io(generico)  vedo in un concerto e ascolto il mio gruppo preferito mi diverto mi appassiono ma non promuovo civilta....


ma tu urli come un ossesso che ti sentono per tutto il vicinato, fai i caroselli per strada e dividi *noi* e *loro* quando vai a un concerto insultando chi non edit: ama la stessa band? Un conto è la passione, un conto è la tifoseria, scusa. O pensiamo la tifoseria (cioè, fazioni nelle quali si canalizzano le rabbie) in modo diverso. Ripeto, se non ci fossero le tifoserie -e tutto l'indotto martellante- sarebbe un gioco come un altro. Sempre non particolarmente interessante, per me, ma niente da eccepire. Per me -per me, eh, non secondo me- se potessi, non vorrei nemmeno sapere chi vince, esattamente come non ho mai saputo un cavolo di SanRemo e compagnia bella. Ma sembra impossibile non occuparsi di calcio durante i mondiali.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

A me annoia il calcio perché è praticato da uomini.
Molto più coinvolgente la ginnastica artistica.
Ho sempre adorato quel tipo di fisico.
O anche la beach volley femminile.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKb4VxCo7Eg
:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel senso che tu definivi niente di che il calcio perché non lo capisci. Ma anche uno che non capisce niente di arte definisce niente di che certe opere d'arte


no. io l arte la amo e la capisco poco, quasi nulla ma mi piace...il calcio, oltre a non capirlo, anche a vederlo non mi emoziona


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non posso "Sverdarti" ma come se lo avessi fatto. Due volte.
> 
> 
> PS. Sposami!


grazie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie



di solito si risponde "SI" non grazie. Tzè! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu urli come un ossesso che ti sentono per tutto il vicinato, fai i caroselli per strada e dividi *noi* e *loro* quando vai a un concerto insultando chi non edit: ama la stessa band? Un conto è la passione, un conto è la tifoseria, scusa. O pensiamo la tifoseria (cioè, fazioni nelle quali si canalizzano le rabbie) in modo diverso. Ripeto, se non ci fossero le tifoserie -e tutto l'indotto martellante- sarebbe un gioco come un altro. Sempre non particolarmente interessante, per me, ma niente da eccepire. Per me -per me, eh, non secondo me- se potessi, non vorrei nemmeno sapere chi vince, esattamente come non ho mai saputo un cavolo di SanRemo e compagnia bella. Ma sembra impossibile non occuparsi di calcio durante i mondiali.


Urlo quando segna il Milan, non in tutte le partite ma alla finale di Champion o al derby si. all'ultima finale vinta credo mi abbiano sentito dall'altra parte del paese, ricordo di aver svegliato mio figlio di pochi anni dal casino che ho fatto. Ero felice ed emozionata.
Cosa c'è di male?
 Allo stesso modo porto i miei figli allo stadio, li guardo mentre tifano, ci entusiasmiamo e incazziamo insieme
Il tifo può essere anche sano e aggregante.
Non voglio che insultini gli avversari, mi piace che appaludano anche il gesto atletico del giocatore di un'altra squadra e ovviamente ai cori razzisti spiego a loro la stupidità della cosa (anche se su questo ci sarebbe da aprire un capitolo per quanto questa cosa viene strumentalizzata).


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il tifare per una squadra con il praticare uno sport, cosa che il calcio è.
> 
> Tu comunque sei medaglia d'oro di Mirror Climbing.


no, veramente c'hai la collana te delle medaglie. Io parlavo del calcio come lo intendete voi: che non lo fate ma vedete la squadra del cuore che lo fa. Tu l'hai paragonato a uno sport che io *faccio*. E poi dici che mi arrampico. Certo, io. Su pareti rocciose. Tu quanto goals fai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> di solito si risponde "SI" non grazie. Tzè! :mrgreen:


caccia fuori lo sbrillocco, intanto


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu urli come un ossesso che ti sentono per tutto il vicinato, fai i caroselli per strada e dividi *noi* e *loro* quando vai a un concerto insultando chi non edit: ama la stessa band? Un conto è la passione, un conto è la tifoseria, scusa. O pensiamo la tifoseria (cioè, fazioni nelle quali si canalizzano le rabbie) in modo diverso. Ripeto, se non ci fossero le tifoserie -e tutto l'indotto martellante- sarebbe un gioco come un altro. Sempre non particolarmente interessante, per me, ma niente da eccepire. Per me -per me, eh, non secondo me- se potessi, non vorrei nemmeno sapere chi vince, esattamente come non ho mai saputo un cavolo di SanRemo e compagnia bella. Ma sembra impossibile non occuparsi di calcio durante i mondiali.


Esternare la propria gioia e il proprio orgoglio per la vincita della nazionale o della propria squadra del cuore non mi sembra innaturale...poi un paio d'ore di festeggiamenti non hanno mai fatto male a nessuno....


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che il calcio non sia arte non sarà mica una sopresa, per te. Non capisco perché voler mettere sullo stesso piano cose di valore nettamente diverso. *In cosa ti promuove, un gioco? E nemmeno farlo, eh. *Urlare guardandolo. La tifoseria non promuove la civiltà, mi pare, aggiungo. Infine, secondo me hai la tendenza a travisare, nettissima. Non credo che OcchiVerdi intendesse offenderti.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, veramente c'hai la collana te delle medaglie. Io parlavo del calcio come lo intendete voi: che non lo fate ma vedete la squadra del cuore che lo fa. Tu l'hai paragonato a uno sport che io *faccio*. E poi dici che mi arrampico. Certo, io. Su pareti rocciose. Tu quanto goals fai?


Il rosso lo hai scritto tu.

Se poi intendi in cosa mi promuove assistere ad uno spettacolo, il paragone del concerto mi sembra calzante.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Urlo quando segna il Milan, non in tutte le partite ma alla finale di Champion o al derby si. all'ultima finale vinta credo mi abbiano sentito dall'altra parte del paese, ricordo di aver svegliato mio figlio di pochi anni dal casino che ho fatto. Ero felice ed emozionata.
> Cosa c'è di male?
> Allo stesso modo porto i miei figli allo stadio, li guardo mentre tifano, ci entusiasmiamo e incazziamo insieme
> Il tifo può essere anche sano e aggregante.
> Non voglio che insultini gli avversari, mi piace che appaludano anche il gesto atletico del giocatore di un'altra squadra e ovviamente ai cori razzisti spiego a loro la stupidità della cosa (anche se su questo ci sarebbe da aprire un capitolo per quanto questa cosa viene strumentalizzata).


sì, avevo letto le cose allucinanti che avevi scritto su alcune madri e il loro "spezzagli le gambe" o cose analoghe. Converrai che questo non accade ai concerti, giusto? Sui cori razzisti, tipicità del mondo calcistico, non parlo nemmeno. Ti ricordo però che accade solo lì. 

Comunque, se gridi per tutto il vicinato mi dai fastidio, ma talmente tanto fastidio che ti sfonderei la porta con la scure. Vediamo se un bel mercoledì mi sparo il concerto dei PJ a Milano 2000, vediamo quanto ci metti a achiamare per dirmi di smettere di fare bordello. 

Il tifo, insisto, è aggregante solo per la tua fazione (suqadra, quello che vuoi). Contro le altre. Qualsiasi cosa sia contro altri gruppi di pari valore (non intendo certo i cortei politici, è altra roba) non promuove un bel niente, divide per definizione. Se lo fai 'in modo urbano', però, riesco a ignorare la cosa e me ne frego.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il rosso lo hai scritto tu.
> 
> Se poi intendi in cosa mi promuove assistere ad uno spettacolo, il paragone del concerto mi sembra calzante.


tesoruccio, vedi quel che c'è scritto subito dopo (fa parte dello stesos periodo semantico). Mi pare iniziasse con "urlare guardandolo", sbaglio? Vediamo se insisti a farmi dire cosa mai dette. Guarda che sei assurdo, eh. Con me lo fai sempre, poi, sempre. Una volta ti sei sbagliato, una volta non hai capito, una volta è divertente la quarta diventa patologico.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, avevo letto le cose allucinanti che avevi scritto su alcune madri e il loro "spezzagli le gambe" o cose analoghe. Converrai che questo non accade ai concerti, giusto?


E' perchè ai concerti non ci sono due band che si sfidano a colpi di microfono!!! 
Per fare un esempio imbecillissimo...ho passato il periodo di divisioni tra Take That e East17, Blur e Oasis, Backstreet Boys e N'Sync.
Meglio che io stia zitta su ciò che delle ragazzine di 12/16 anni erano capaci di dire e di fare a chi non la pensava come loro...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, avevo letto le cose allucinanti che avevi scritto su alcune madri e il loro "spezzagli le gambe" o cose analoghe. Converrai che questo non accade ai concerti, giusto? Sui cori razzisti, tipicità del mondo calcistico, non parlo nemmeno. Ti ricordo però che accade solo lì.
> 
> Comunque, se gridi per tutto il vicinato mi dai fastidio, ma talmente tanto fastidio che ti sfonderei la porta con la scure. Vediamo se un bel mercoledì mi sparo il concerto dei PJ a Milano 2000, vediamo quanto ci metti a achiamare per dirmi di smettere di fare bordello.
> 
> Il tifo, insisto, è aggregante solo per la tua fazione (suqadra, quello che vuoi). Contro le altre. Qualsiasi cosa sia contro altri gruppi di pari valore (non intendo certo i cortei politici, è altra roba) non promuove un bel niente, divide per definizione. Se lo fai 'in modo urbano', però, riesco a ignorare la cosa e me ne frego.


hai davvero una visione distorta
La cosa bella dei tifosi è proprio lo sfotto' tra tifoserie quando avviene nel rispetto dell'altro
Il lunedì mattino (lo leggi anche in questo forum) scatta la presa in giro che diverte tutti
Certo che poi ci sono gli estremi  e quelli sono condannabili


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai davvero una visione distorta
> La cosa bella dei tifosi è proprio lo sfotto' tra tifoserie *quando avviene nel rispetto dell'altro*
> Il lunedì mattino (lo leggi anche in questo forum) scatta la presa in giro che diverte tutti
> Certo che poi ci sono gli estremi  e quelli sono condannabili


cioe quando?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tesoruccio, vedi quel che c'è scritto subito dopo (fa parte dello stesos periodo semantico). Mi pare iniziasse con "urlare guardandolo", sbaglio? Vediamo se insisti a farmi dire cosa mai dette. Guarda che sei assurdo, eh. Con me lo fai sempre, poi, sempre. Una volta ti sei sbagliato, una volta non hai capito, una volta è divertente la quarta diventa patologico.


Quale risposta vuoi ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe quando?


Per quel che mi riguarda sempre
Io e Tuba, Simy, Perplesso e Gas siamo tifosi di squadre diverse? hai mai letto quanto ci massacriamo? Lo facciamo nel rispetto dell'altro e per il gusto della presa in giro.
confondete i tifosi con la passione del calcio con quelli che con la scusa del calcio hanno atteggiamenti violenti


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' perchè ai concerti non ci sono due band che si sfidano a colpi di microfono!!!
> Per fare un esempio imbecillissimo...ho passato il periodo di divisioni tra Take That e East17, Blur e Oasis, Backstreet Boys e N'Sync.
> Meglio che io stia zitta su ciò che delle ragazzine di 12/16 anni erano capaci di dire e di fare a chi non la pensava come loro...


ahahaha, magari hai ragione, non ho idea delle dinamiche delle dodicenni (ma i tifosi non sono un po' più grandi?). Comunque di contests nei festival ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi. Reeding, Glastonbury, i primi Coachella...non mi pare ci fossero tafferugli (poi, ci sono stati morti, ma per la calca, non per tifi efferati) 

la musica unisce, s'è sempre detto. Poi i matti ci sono sempre, anche nella filatelia :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe quando?


Bè, quando uno è sano di mente è così!
Io lo vedo il mio moroso che si sfotte alla grande coi colleghi che tifano altro...ma non ho mai sentito offese o robe schifose...anzi, si divertono pure...
Finchè la cosa è un divertimento sano, bello e da compagnia non c'è niente di male!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, quando uno è sano di mente è così!
> Io lo vedo il mio moroso che si sfotte alla grande coi colleghi che tifano altro...ma non ho mai sentito offese o robe schifose...anzi, si divertono pure...
> Finchè la cosa è un divertimento sano, bello e da compagnia non c'è niente di male!


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda sempre
> Io e Tuba, Simy, Perplesso e Gas siamo tifosi di squadre diverse? hai mai letto quanto ci massacriamo? Lo facciamo nel rispetto dell'altro e per il gusto della presa in giro.
> confondete i tifosi con la passione del calcio con quelli che con la scusa del calcio hanno atteggiamenti violenti


maddai ma siete su un forum....e poi non ho alcun problema a pensare di voi che siete civili...mi riesce difficile pero quando vedo quello che vedo in tv....ci credo che voi non state li in mezzo


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale risposta vuoi ?


una di scuse


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> maddai ma siete su un forum....e poi non ho alcun problema a pensare di voi che siete civili...mi riesce difficile pero quando vedo quello che vedo in tv....ci credo che voi non state li in mezzo


Vedi che è la conferma di quel che sto dicendo?
I tifosi sono una cosa, i violenti sono un'altra
Quelli vengono condannati anche da chi, come me, adora il calcio


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè, quando uno è sano di mente è così!
> Io lo vedo il mio moroso che si sfotte alla grande coi colleghi che tifano altro...ma non ho mai sentito offese o robe schifose...anzi, si divertono pure...
> Finchè la cosa è un divertimento sano, bello e da compagnia non c'è niente di male!


ma non dirlo a me. il mio panzarotto che tifa inter ha il migliore amico gobbo e io durante le partite me ne devo andare senno li massacro col macete a tutti e due: testa di cazzo, pezzo di merda, esci da casa mia....
roba cosi....poi finita la partita amore cici e coco'..
infatti gliel ho detto: mi disgusti


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi che è la conferma di quel che sto dicendo?
> I tifosi sono una cosa, i violenti sono un'altra
> Quelli vengono condannati anche da chi, come me, adora il calcio


no no no guarda che quelli allo stadio si definiscono tifosi tanto quanto te


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahaha, magari hai ragione, non ho idea delle dinamiche delle dodicenni (ma i tifosi non sono un po' più grandi?). Comunque di contests nei festival ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi. Reeding, Glastonbury, i primi Coachella...non mi pare ci fossero tafferugli (poi, ci sono stati morti, ma per la calca, non per tifi efferati)
> 
> la musica unisce, s'è sempre detto. Poi i matti ci sono sempre, anche nella filatelia :carneval:


Il mio riferimento alle 12enni era solo ed esclusivamente perchè ho passato quel periodo a quell'età!

Ad oggi, a 30 e passa anni, ti posso assicurare che se si potessero sputare in faccia certe fan di Ligabue con quelle di Vasco lo farebbero senz'altro.
Mi è capitato di leggere discussioni su FB da vergogna...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, avevo letto le cose allucinanti che avevi scritto su alcune madri e il loro "spezzagli le gambe" o cose analoghe. Converrai che questo non accade ai concerti, giusto? Sui cori razzisti, tipicità del mondo calcistico, non parlo nemmeno. Ti ricordo però che accade solo lì.
> 
> Comunque, se gridi per tutto il vicinato mi dai fastidio, ma talmente tanto fastidio che ti sfonderei la porta con la scure. Vediamo se un bel mercoledì mi sparo il concerto dei PJ a Milano 2000, vediamo quanto ci metti a achiamare per dirmi di smettere di fare bordello.
> 
> *Il tifo, insisto, è aggregante solo per la tua fazione (suqadra, quello che vuoi). Contro le altre. Qualsiasi cosa sia contro altri gruppi di pari valore (non intendo certo i cortei politici, è altra roba) non promuove un bel niente, divide per definizione. Se lo fai 'in modo urbano', però, riesco a ignorare la cosa e me ne frego*.


Ma il neretto non è (sempre) vero dai Anna. Ma tu ce la vedi una Farfalla a dire che gli interisti, essendo lei del Milan, sono tutti bastardi ed insegnare questo ai loro figli.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no no guarda che quelli allo stadio *si definiscono *tifosi tanto quanto te


Possono definirsi come vogliono ma credo che tu distingua la differenza
Quindi se mi parli dei violenti allo stadio concordo con te
Se mi parli dei tifosi no


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda sempre
> Io e Tuba, Simy, Perplesso e Gas siamo tifosi di squadre diverse? hai mai letto quanto ci massacriamo? Lo facciamo nel rispetto dell'altro e per il gusto della presa in giro.
> confondete i tifosi con la passione del calcio con quelli che con la scusa del calcio hanno atteggiamenti violenti


sarà un caso che gli ultrà esistono praticamente solo nel calcio (specie se italiano).


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahaha, magari hai ragione, non ho idea delle dinamiche delle dodicenni (ma i tifosi non sono un po' più grandi?). Comunque di contests nei festival ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi. Reeding, Glastonbury, i primi Coachella...non mi pare ci fossero tafferugli (poi, ci sono stati morti, ma per la calca, non per tifi efferati)
> 
> la musica unisce, s'è sempre detto. Poi i matti ci sono sempre, anche nella filatelia :carneval:


beh mica sempre.vedi la sida epica tra i rolling stones e i beatles oppure tra oasis e blur.....leggevo la rivista dei rolling stones e nella sezione delle lettere i vari fans ne dicevano di tutti i colori gli uni contro gli altri.se uno vuole dividere divide in tutti i campi mica solo nello sport


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> una di scuse


Nonostante sia un becero tifoso di calcio non ho nessun problema a dire che è vero, a volte, spesso, ho la tendenza a leggerti in modo diverso rispetto ad altri utenti e che probabilmente fare bene a rileggerTi qualche volta in più prima di rispondere lancia in resta. Però vorrei fosse chiaro che, anche se potrebbe apparire il contrario, io non discuto mai DI qualcuno, ma discuto sempre CON qualcuno.

Questo post mi promuove ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma il neretto non è (sempre) vero dai Anna. Ma tu ce la vedi una Farfalla a dire che gli interisti, essendo lei del Milan, sono tutti bastardi ed insegnare questo ai loro figli.


Infatti lei lo fa sicuramente in modo urbano! Tanto che ne posso ignorare la passione calcistica senza esserne vessata 
Poi, certo che non insegna l'odio ai figli. Prima di essere appassionata di calcio è una madre attenta... Dimmi tu il tizio, lì, come si chiama, la carogna o simili, cosa insegnerebbe ai figli. 
Chiedi a un tifoso ternano cosa pensa di un perugino, poi mi dici.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nonostante sia un becero tifoso di calcio non ho nessun problema a dire che è vero, a volte, spesso, ho la tendenza a leggerti in modo diverso rispetto ad altri utenti e che probabilmente fare bene a rileggerTi qualche volta in più prima di rispondere lancia in resta. Però vorrei fosse chiaro che, anche se potrebbe apparire il contrario, io non discuto mai DI qualcuno, ma discuto sempre CON qualcuno.
> 
> Questo post mi promuove ?


questo ti promuove tantissimo :inlove:

(Chiara, scherzo, scherzo! Non accopparmi ).


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma evitare di rompere il cazzo al prossimo evitando di definire persone a cui piace qualcosa, come poveracci o fanatici.
> 
> Non vi piace il calcio ? Padronissimi di esternarlo. Ma senza scartavetrare i coglioni, e offendere, sarebbe auspicabile.
> 
> Edit: Scusa Occhiverdi, ma oggi è così  Mozzico





Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi con questo discorso del protagonista ultrapagato, usando lo stesso metro, dovreste anche evitare di andare al cinema a vedere un film, per coerenza.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A me annoia il calcio *perché è praticato da uomini.*
> Molto più coinvolgente la ginnastica artistica.
> Ho sempre adorato quel tipo di fisico.
> O anche la beach volley femminile.
> ...


questa è originale.
un po' da porci in verità. mia figlia ha giocato, gioca ancora  a pallavolo e ricordo quando era ragazzina certi sguardi di alcuni uomini su queste bimbe con quei calzoncini minimi mi facevano schifo.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti lei lo fa sicuramente in modo urbano! Tanto che ne posso ignorare la passione calcistica senza esserne vessata
> Poi, certo che non isgena l'odio ai figli. Prima di essere appassionata di calcio è una madre attenta... Dimmi tu il tizio, lì, come si chiama, la carogna o simili, cosa insegnerebbe ai figli.
> Chiedi a un tifoso ternano cosa pensa di un perugino, poi mi dici.


Genny la Carogna è un criminale non in quanto tifoso di calcio. E' un criminale e basta, che ha acquisito visibilità grazie a una partita di calcio.

Certe rivalità, in Italia, esistono da molto prima che un pallone iniziasse a rotolare, tipo quella fra Ternani e Perugini o Pisani e Livornesi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> risposta sottile... tu segui il calcio, confessa :mrgreen:


Eh beh sì :smile:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> beh mica sempre.vedi la sida epica tra i rolling stones e i beatles oppure tra oasis e blur.....leggevo la rivista dei rolling stones e nella sezione delle lettere i vari fans ne dicevano di tutti i colori gli uni contro gli altri.se uno vuole dividere divide in tutti i campi mica solo nello sport


E vogliamo parlare di quelli dipendenti da Apple? Quelli che si mettono a dormire per strada 3 giorni prima che esca il nuovo prodottino? Che se gli dici che tu invece non hai nulla di Apple e compri solo Samsung (o LG, o Nokia, o salcazzo) cominciano una guerra psicologica e ti mandano le peggio offese di quanto sei ignorante e imbecille a non unirti a loro (cit.)?!?!?!

No vabbè, la follia è parte dell'essere umano...e quando un folle si unisce a un gruppo e in quel gruppo c'è qualcuno che è folle simile a lui si crea una gran brutta roba!!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche un Cézanne è pagato moltissimo. Forza, dimmi che* 'sto Messi *(che non ho idea di chi sia) vale altrettanto.


Ammetti che non capisci nulla di calcio e lascia stare.
Io posso dire che non capisco perché ci sia guarda la formula uno perché non sanno guidare perché vanno troppo forte, sorpassano da destra e non rispettano le regole. Ma io scherzo, sapendo di scherzare, su una cosa di cui non capisco niente.
Non hai idea di chi stai parlando.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammetti che non capisci nulla di calcio e lascia stare.
> Io posso dire che non capisco perché ci sia guarda la formula uno perché non sanno guidare perché vanno troppo forte, sorpassano da destra e non rispettano le regole. Ma io scherzo, sapendo di scherzare, su una cosa di cui non capisco niente.
> Non hai idea di chi stai parlando.


anche messi in fondo è un impressionista, impressionare impressiona


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> beh mica sempre.vedi la sida epica tra i rolling stones e i beatles oppure tra oasis e blur.....leggevo la rivista dei rolling stones e nella sezione delle lettere i vari fans ne dicevano di tutti i colori gli uni contro gli altri.se uno vuole dividere divide in tutti i campi mica solo nello sport


non nello sport: dicevamo nel calcio (sicuramente quello italiano, forse anche quello inglese ma non so). Non credo che a una partita di tennis del Roland Garros (sempre gioco a palla è) ci siano tutti gli incidenti del derby Roma Lazio. Non crede nemmeno che accadano nell'NBA, ma magari sbaglio. Però, certo, se uno vuole dividere lo fa comunque. Ad un occhio esterno, nel calcio lo si fa decisamente di più. In modo allucinante, direi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà un caso che gli ultrà esistono praticamente solo nel calcio (specie se italiano).


Ma tu parlavi di tifosi non di ultrá


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare di quelli dipendenti da Apple? Quelli che si mettono a dormire per strada 3 giorni prima che esca il nuovo prodottino? Che se gli dici che tu invece non hai nulla di Apple e compri solo Samsung (o LG, o Nokia, o salcazzo) cominciano una guerra psicologica e ti mandano le peggio offese di quanto sei ignorante e imbecille a non unirti a loro (cit.)?!?!?!
> 
> No vabbè, la follia è parte dell'essere umano...e quando un folle si unisce a un gruppo e in quel gruppo c'è qualcuno che è folle simile a lui si crea una gran brutta roba!!!


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Genny la Carogna è un criminale non in quanto tifoso di calcio. E' un criminale e basta, che ha acquisito visibilità grazie a una partita di calcio.
> 
> Certe rivalità, in Italia, esistono da molto prima che un pallone iniziasse a rotolare, tipo quella fra Ternani e Perugini o Pisani e Livornesi.


questo è vero (delle rivalità storiche che risalgono al medioevo), ma convieni o no che sono tutte canalizzate nel tifo calcistico, ora che non avrebbero nessuna ragione di esistere?


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è originale.
> un po' da *porci* in verità. mia figlia ha giocato, gioca ancora  a pallavolo e ricordo quando era ragazzina certi sguardi di *alcuni* uomini su queste bimbe con quei calzoncini minimi mi facevano schifo.


Ma mica giocano solo le bimbe...
Comunque, 
tirando le somme
1) calcio no per svariate ragioni già affrontate e che non mi permetto di valutare
2) beach volley no perché si è maiali (alcuni... cioè quelli che si fan notare)
3) musica negli stadi no perché gli artisti vengono pagati troppo.


E vivaddio....
Ma se guardo con concupiscenza Victorine Meurent in Olympia di Manet, come sarà giudicato? :carneval:
Meglio allora contentarsi con il flautista.... che comunque è sempre lei.
Beh, in effetti anche Toulouse Lautrec era un po un porcello.  Mi consolo.
Ho però sempre amato il quadro "La toeletta".  La modella è uguale identica a mia moglie da giovane.
Da ragazzo mi divertii a riprodurlo. Molti che ignoravano il quadro originale pensavano fosse proprio lei, vedendolo appeso in casa, come negli altri quadri che avevo dipinto. 
Dio, pure Schiele era un pervertito e forse anche pedofilo. Vabbè, è morto giovane.
E Pascoli? Anche lui aveva l'amante. 
Questi uomini...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Esternare la propria gioia e il proprio orgoglio per la vincita della nazionale o della propria squadra del cuore non mi sembra innaturale...poi *un paio d'ore di festeggiamenti non hanno mai fatto male a nessuno.*...


Possono anche fare bene! Nel 2006 a Milano si abbracciavano italiani e immigrati cinesi, sudamericani, africani


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà un caso che gli ultrà esistono praticamente solo nel calcio (specie se italiano).


Questo è un discorso puramente matematico.

Se prendi 5 persone quante probabilità hai di trovare uno matto ?
E se ne prendi 10 ? 
E se ne prendi 1000 ? 
E se ne prendi qualche miliardo ?


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche messi in fondo è un impressionista, impressionare impressiona



E' un gran bel "tocco". Almeno a sentire alcune donne.
Dicono che nella squadra del Brasile ve ne siano alcuni in grado di far crescere l'ormone...
Insomma, mentre gli uomini guardano solo la partita le loro donne spesso guardano anche i calciatori...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe quando?


In tutti i bar di Milano dopo il derby:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu parlavi di tifosi non di ultrá


gli ultrà non sono le tifoserie organizzate del mondo del calcio, caratteristiche quasi esclusive del mondo del (tifo) calcio? Mi perdo qualcosa? 

In fondo, non è altro che l'esacerbazione (criminale, convengo) della caratteristica di base del tifo: noi vinciamo, voi perdete, noi siamo grandi e voi delle merde. Poi, su questo *noi* ho già detto quanto mi sembra ridicolo come atteggiamento, ma se non creasse problemi, come dicevo, non me ne occuperei proprio mai.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma mica giocano solo le bimbe...
> Comunque,
> tirando le somme
> 1) calcio no per svariate ragioni già affrontate e che non mi permetto di valutare
> ...


non so perché ma ti trovo inquietante.
comunque il discorso sulle giovanissime/i e l'arte l'ho affrontato qui svariate volte ,mai partendo dallo sport


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche messi in fondo è un impressionista, impressionare impressiona


Anche la punizione di Pirlo, che neppure è entrata! :up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Allora*

Mi sembra un discorso sterile.Come si fa a spiegare cos'è un emozione?Occhiverdi ,annab,son persone che probabilmente non sono mai entrate in un stadio,non hanno mai pianto di gioia per un goal,mai commossi per una vittoria,mai stati male per una sconfitta.Non amo i calciatori,amo la maglia che indossano, la maglia nella quale mi sono sempre identificato,azzurra come il cielo,da quando ero piccolo.....E non importa se tifo per una squadra che non ha mai vinto quasi nulla,perchè quella è la mia squadra,e resterà per sempre la "Mia" squadra.Così come continuo ad amare un rettangolo di gioco,non sento più l'odore dell'erba,il sintetico di quinta generazione,non ha odore,il pallone ha rimbalzi regolari,ma siamo lì, pronti a dare battaglia,lo spirito è lo stesso,io non ci sto a perdere,mai.E allora se amo le emozioni chi  può permettersi qualsiasi forma di giudizio su quello che mi fa emozionare?Provate ad entrare voi in un stadio con 70 mila persone che ti spingono,che tifano,il boato,l'adrenalina,persone sconosciute che alla fine si abbracciano e si commuovono.Mio  zio  diceva sempre:vorrei tanto vedere lo scudetto del napoli prima di morire...non ci è riuscito.é morto nell'84,il napoli ha vinto il suo primo scudetto nell 87 ed io c'ero....avrà visto con i miei occhi spero.....avrà pianto con me....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' un gran bel "tocco". Almeno a sentire alcune donne.
> Dicono che nella squadra del Brasile ve ne siano alcuni in grado di far crescere l'ormone...
> Insomma, mentre gli uomini guardano solo la partita le loro donne spesso guardano anche i calciatori...


Messi?
Ti confondi con Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo è vero (delle rivalità storiche che risalgono al medioevo), ma convieni o no che sono tutte canalizzate nel tifo calcistico, ora che non avrebbero nessuna ragione di esistere?


Perché è un fenomeno di massa. Se un Pisano volesse picchiare un Livornese il modo lo trova, col tifo calcistico lo trova più facilmente. Ma quelli il modo lo troverebbero anche durante una partita di Curling.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Messi?
> Ti confondi con Cristiano Ronaldo


meno male che non ti interessi di calcio :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so perché ma *ti trovo inquietante*.
> comunque il discorso sulle giovanissime/i e l'arte l'ho affrontato qui svariate volte ,mai partendo dallo sport


Ironico, no?


Stiamo da diverse pagine
OGGETTIVIZZANDO

le emozioni.
Niente di più inutile.



(E se dico che ho pianto in Nuovo CInema Paradiso per la scena dei baci tagliati? L'indovinato connubio tra immagine e musica a me fa piangere nei film.)


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Messi?
> Ti confondi con Cristiano Ronaldo



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra un discorso sterile.Come si fa a spiegare cos'è un emozione?Occhiverdi ,annab,son persone che probabilmente non sono mai entrate in un stadio,non hanno mai pianto di gioia per un goal,mai commossi per una vittoria,mai stati male per una sconfitta.Non amo i calciatori,amo la maglia che indossano, la maglia nella quale mi sono sempre identificato,azzurra come il cielo,da quando ero piccolo.....E non importa se tifo per una squadra che non ha mai vinto quasi nulla,perchè quella è la mia squadra,e resterà per sempre la "Mia" squadra.Così come continuo ad amare un rettangolo di gioco,non sento più l'odore dell'erba,il sintetico di quinta generazione,non ha odore,il pallone ha rimbalzi regolari,ma siamo lì, pronti a dare battaglia,lo spirito è lo stesso,io non ci sto a perdere,mai.E allora se amo le emozioni chi  può permettersi qualsiasi forma di giudizio su quello che mi fa emozionare?Provate ad entrare voi in un stadio con 70 mila persone che ti spingono,che tifano,il boato,l'adrenalina,persone sconosciute che alla fine si abbracciano e si commuovono.Mio  zio  diceva sempre:vorrei tanto vedere lo scudetto del napoli prima di morire...non ci è riuscito.é morto nell'84,il napoli ha vinto il suo primo scudetto nell 87 ed io c'ero....avrà visto con i miei occhi spero.....avrà pianto con me....


Bel post
Prima Brunetta parlava di abbracci. Ijo una foto dopo il rigore di Grosso abbracciata alla mia migliore amica, in un villaggio in Grecia, entrambe in lacrime con i nostri bimbi piccoli vicini.È la nostra ultima foto insieme. É scomparsa qualche mese dopo.
Ogni volta che esulto per una vittoria dell'Italia penso a quel momento.
Scusate l'OT


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso puramente matematico.
> 
> Se prendi 5 persone quante probabilità hai di trovare uno matto ?
> E se ne prendi 10 ?
> ...


non so i numeri, ma direi a occhio che i tifosi del footbal americano sono ben di più dei tifosi di calcio italiani. Tu conosci casi simili al panorama del tifo in italia (parlo di incidenti, tafferugli, città messe in scacco nei derby etc.)? E' sempre un gioco a palla, di nuovo, e sempre uno sport da 'fazioni'. E' sicuramente un fenomeno complesso, quello del tifo (la cui radice, ripeto, mi vede altra e totalmente contraria al meccanismo), ma di certo nel calcio, specie in quello italiano, assume proporzioni allucinanti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> gli ultrà non sono le tifoserie organizzate del mondo del calcio, caratteristiche quasi esclusive del mondo del (tifo) calcio? Mi perdo qualcosa?
> 
> In fondo, non è altro che l'esacerbazione (criminale, convengo) della caratteristica di base del tifo: noi vinciamo, voi perdete, noi siamo grandi e voi delle merde. Poi, su questo *noi* ho già detto quanto mi sembra ridicolo come atteggiamento, ma se non creasse problemi, come dicevo, non me ne occuperei proprio mai.


Ma a te di fastidio anche io che urlo
In casa mia al goal della mia squadra...


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bel post
> Prima Brunetta parlava di abbracci. Ijo una foto dopo il rigore di Grosso abbracciata alla mia migliore amica, in un villaggio in Grecia, entrambe in lacrime con i nostri bimbi piccoli vicini.È la nostra ultima foto insieme. É scomparsa qualche mese dopo.
> Ogni volta che esulto per una vittoria dell'Italia penso a quel momento.
> Scusate l'OT


Ecco io ricordo quel rigore di grosso....ero accanto alla mia lei,che non aveva il coraggio di guardare,fino a 120 minuti prima mi chiedeva chi eravamo noi e chi erano loro....poi è stato un lampo,trattieni il respiro la palla che entra,e tu puoi dire ho visto anche questo....non puoi spiegare cos'è un emozione,proprio non si può.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

io dico solo una cosa: FORZA ROMA. poi a chi non sta bene STICAZZI :mrgreen:

io mi pago l'abbonamento sky per vedere la partita, ce potrò fa quello che me pare coi soldi che guadagno :mrgreen:

fine
:mrgreen:

bacetti a tutti

ps. AB ti voglio bene lo stesso anche se non mi capisci


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non so i numeri, ma direi a occhio che i tifosi del footbal americano sono ben di più dei tifosi di calcio italiani. Tu conosci casi simili al panorama del tifo in italia (parlo di incidenti, tafferugli, città messe in scacco nei derby etc.)? E' sempre un gioco a palla, di nuovo, e sempre uno sport da 'fazioni'. E' sicuramente un fenomeno complesso, quello del tifo (la cui radice, ripeto, mi vede altra e totalmente contraria al meccanismo), ma di certo nel calcio, specie in quello italiano, assume proporzioni allucinanti.


A te non è chiaro che non è il calcio italiano ad essere malato,sono gli italiani ad esserlo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> caccia fuori lo sbrillocco, intanto
> 
> View attachment 8678



Venale! :rotfl:


ps. mi sto leggendo the China Study..... fantastico.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io ricordo quel rigore di grosso....ero accanto alla mia lei,che non aveva il coraggio di guardare,fino a 120 minuti prima mi chiedeva chi eravamo noi e chi erano loro....poi è stato un lampo,trattieni il respiro la palla che entra,e tu puoi dire ho visto anche questo....non puoi spiegare cos'è un emozione,proprio non si può.


Io ho preso mio figlio di 8 anni e gli ho detto di cercare di fissare quella emozione perché non poteva sapere quando l'avrebbe riprovata. Di guardarsi intorno. Eravamo 500 forse più che saltavano e si abbracciavano.
Ho chiamato mio padre a casa che piangeva, 20 euro di telefonata dalla Grecia per festeggiare anche con lui


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> *io dico solo una cosa: FORZA ROMA*. poi a chi non sta bene STICAZZI :mrgreen:
> 
> *io mi pago l'abbonamento sky per vedere la partita,* ce potrò fa quello che me pare coi soldi che guadagno :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


soldi spesi male.... per vedere cosa poi.... 

a roma?


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> io dico solo una cosa: FORZA ROMA. poi a chi non sta bene STICAZZI :mrgreen:
> 
> io mi pago l'abbonamento sky per vedere la partita, ce potrò fa quello che me pare coi soldi che guadagno :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non giudicare quello che non capisci allora....


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel post
> Prima Brunetta parlava di abbracci. Ijo una foto dopo il rigore di Grosso abbracciata alla mia migliore amica, in un villaggio in Grecia, entrambe in lacrime con i nostri bimbi piccoli vicini.È la nostra ultima foto insieme. É scomparsa qualche mese dopo.
> Ogni volta che esulto per una vittoria dell'Italia penso a quel momento.
> Scusate l'OT


M'hai fatto venire un brivido...
Perchè io ho il ricordo di me e della mia migliore amica abbracciate in lacrime che saltavamo in camera sua, sole solette come due sfigate!
Tifosi o meno, che ci si capisca qualcosa o proprio niente, si parla sempre di emozioni...e il fatto che una minchiata come il calcio riesca a creare momenti simili allora a me fa piacere che esista...senza andare a guardare per forza tutta la bruttura che c'è dietro...
Certi momenti restano impagabili...


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché è un fenomeno di massa. Se un Pisano volesse picchiare un Livornese il modo lo trova, col tifo calcistico lo trova più facilmente. Ma quelli il modo lo troverebbero anche durante una partita di Curling.


Io questa sicurezza non ce l'ho. Un mondo italiano senza questi fenomeni di tifo calcistico non l'ho mai visto, purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho preso mio figlio di 8 anni e gli ho detto di cercare di fissare quella emozione perché non poteva sapere quando l'avrebbe riprovata. Di guardarsi intorno. Eravamo 500 forse più che saltavano e si abbracciavano.
> Ho chiamato mio padre a casa che piangeva, 20 euro di telefonata dalla Grecia per festeggiare anche con lui


Sono le uniche occasioni che hanno fatto piangere mio figlio, dopo gli otto anni :carneval:
L'ultima partita di Inzaghi, ad esempio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho preso mio figlio di 8 anni e gli ho detto di cercare di fissare quella emozione perché non poteva sapere quando l'avrebbe riprovata. Di guardarsi intorno. Eravamo 500 forse più che saltavano e si abbracciavano.
> Ho chiamato mio padre a casa che piangeva, 20 euro di telefonata dalla Grecia per festeggiare anche con lui


Che poi vorrei chiedere ad annab e occhiverdi per cosa si emozionano....allora chi piange davanti ad un film è un coglione?o dobbiamo piangere per forza davanti ai drammi della vita?mi tengo le mie emozioni tranquillamente,due domenica fà mi sono commosso per le due vittorie di Macio Melandri in superbike.....sarò matto io,CAZZO MA SONO VIVO.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Giuro*



Nicka ha detto:


> M'hai fatto venire un brivido...
> Perchè io ho il ricordo di me e della mia migliore amica abbracciate in lacrime che saltavamo in camera sua, sole solette come due sfigate!
> Tifosi o meno, che ci si capisca qualcosa o proprio niente, si parla sempre di emozioni...e il fatto che una minchiata come il calcio riesca a creare momenti simili allora a me fa piacere che esista...senza andare a guardare per forza tutta la bruttura che c'è dietro...
> Certi momenti restano impagabili...


Giuro che se non scrivevi tu sta cosa ti avrei quotato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a te di fastidio anche io che urlo
> In casa mia al goal della mia squadra...


eddai Farfalla, tu dicevi che schiamazzavi talmente tanto da farti sentire per tutto il quartiere. Questo, mi dà fastidio: non avere diritto di vedermi il film o saltare sulla sedia ad ogni boato. Eccheè 'sto bordello. Se lo fai esattamente come io esprimo la mia passione, urbanamente cioè, senza disturbare i vicini, nessun problema, che mi frega?. Non è un caso che t'ho fatto l'esempio del concerto sparato a palla d'un mercoledì qualsiasi alle 11 di sera. Vediamo quanto ci metti a chiamare qualcuno per interrompere i miei schiamazzi. Solo che al mondo del calcio è permesso.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non so i numeri, ma direi a occhio che i tifosi del footbal americano sono ben di più dei tifosi di calcio italiani. Tu conosci casi simili al panorama del tifo in italia (parlo di incidenti, tafferugli, città messe in scacco nei derby etc.)? E' sempre un gioco a palla, di nuovo, e sempre uno sport da 'fazioni'. E' sicuramente un fenomeno complesso, quello del tifo (la cui radice, ripeto, mi vede altra e totalmente contraria al meccanismo), ma di certo nel calcio, specie in quello italiano, assume proporzioni allucinanti.


Devi prendere in esame anche altri aspetti. 

E' un fenomeno che coinvolge tutti gli strati della società: Genny la Carogna e il Papa sono tutti e due appassionati di calcio. 

Ha una cassa di risonanza che è la più grande del mondo: gli occhi del pianeta sono tutti puntati sul Brasile ora.

Mi ricordo che è proprio di qualche anno fa lo sdegno in America per gli incidenti durante un Superbowl. Gli stadi Inglesi degli anni 70 e 80 erano territori di battaglia. 

Rispetto all'Italia però alcune differenza ammetto che esistono. Due che fanno a botte in uno stadio americano vengo derisi da tutto il resto degli spettatori. In Inghilterra, non accade più niente solo perché c'è la sicurezza che vieni preso e ti fai il tuo bel carcere (non una cosa ridicola come il nostro DASPO: il divieto di andare allo stadio). Questo però non ha impedito qualche anno fa, alle tifoserie del Milwall e del West Ham, che vengono da ceti sociali diversi (vedi come il calcio è anche spesso e volentieri solo il modo più veloce per veicolare odio che esiste da secoli ?) di darsele di santa ragione.

Il problema, e questo penso sia in effetti un problema tutto nostro, è che da noi le madri e i padri che assistono alle partitelle dei loro figli ancora imberbi gridano: Spezzagli una gamba.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono le uniche occasioni che hanno fatto piangere mio figlio, dopo gli otto anni :carneval:
> L'ultima partita di Inzaghi, ad esempio.


Addio di Baresi, il mio idolo. Incinta di 8 mesi mio marito ha fatto il diavolo a quattro e non mi ha lasciato andare. Non gli ho parlato una settimana
Se ci penso mi incazzo ancora adesso, e quanto ho pianto a casa vedendo il suo giro di campo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi vorrei chiedere ad annab e occhiverdi per cosa si emozionano....allora chi piange davanti ad un film è un coglione?o dobbiamo piangere per forza davanti ai drammi della vita?mi tengo le mie emozioni tranquillamente,due domenica fà mi sono commosso per le due vittorie di Macio Melandri in superbike.....sarò matto io,CAZZO MA SONO VIVO.


Io mi emoziono, vediamo: per le rivoluzioni poolari e le resistenze, i paesaggi selvaggi e i viaggi estremi, la musica, i films (non tutti, chiaramente), l'arte (quasi tutta), il teatro, la danza, i libri, alcune conferenze, gli amici, i gatti, e tantissime altre cose. Solo che il mio commuovermi non è molesto, non urlo, non disturbo, non parlo sempre solo di quello all'indomani, e certo non do luogo a tafferugli o atti di vandalismo e violenza (che chiaramente non tutti i tifosi fanno, eh). Non faccio nemmeno le strombazzate perché ho visto quel quadro che non usciva dalla collezione privata nella quale stava da decenni.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Mio*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io mi emoziono, vediamo: per le rivoluzioni poolari e le resistenze, i paesaggi selvaggi e i viaggi estremi, la musica, i films (non tutti, chiaramente), l'arte (quasi tutta), il teatro, la danza, i libri, alcune conferenze, gli amici, i gatti, e tantissime altre cose. Solo che il mio commuovermi non è molesto, non urlo, non disturbo, non parlo sempre solo di quello all'indomani, e certo non dò luogo a tafferugli o atti di vandalismo e violenza (che chiaramente non tutti i tifosi fanno, eh). Non faccio nemmeno le strombazzate perché ho visto quel quadro che non usciva dalla collezione privata nella quale stava da decenni.


Ed io rispetto il tuo modo di emozionarti composto,a dire il vero simile al mio.Ma emozionarsi è una cosa,un atto di vandalismo è un'altra.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Devi prendere in esame anche altri aspetti.
> 
> E' un fenomeno che coinvolge tutti gli strati della società: Genny la Carogna e il Papa sono tutti e due appassionati di calcio.
> 
> ...


:up:  Anche io penso che sia solo un mezzo nel quale incanalare la rabbia, la frusrazione, etc etc. E', nella migliore delle ipotesi, un'arma di distrazione di massa. Comunque, anche se solo il modo e non la radice per veicolare l'odio, intanto lo toglierei. Non li metti tutti insieme. Abbatti i danni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra un discorso sterile.Come si fa a spiegare cos'è un emozione?Occhiverdi ,annab,son persone che probabilmente non sono mai entrate in un stadio,non hanno mai pianto di gioia per un goal,mai commossi per una vittoria,mai stati male per una sconfitta.Non amo i calciatori,amo la maglia che indossano, la maglia nella quale mi sono sempre identificato,azzurra come il cielo,da quando ero piccolo.....E non importa se tifo per una squadra che non ha mai vinto quasi nulla,perchè quella è la mia squadra,e resterà per sempre la "Mia" squadra.Così come continuo ad amare un rettangolo di gioco,non sento più l'odore dell'erba,il sintetico di quinta generazione,non ha odore,il pallone ha rimbalzi regolari,ma siamo lì, pronti a dare battaglia,lo spirito è lo stesso,io non ci sto a perdere,mai.E allora se amo le emozioni chi può permettersi qualsiasi forma di giudizio su quello che mi fa emozionare?Provate ad entrare voi in un stadio con 70 mila persone che ti spingono,che tifano,il boato,l'adrenalina,persone sconosciute che alla fine si abbracciano e si commuovono.Mio zio diceva sempre:vorrei tanto vedere lo scudetto del napoli prima di morire...non ci è riuscito.é morto nell'84,il napoli ha vinto il suo primo scudetto nell 87 ed io c'ero....avrà visto con i miei occhi spero.....avrà pianto con me....


...dimentichi che io gioco a pallone... quanto ho goduto venerdì scorso quando ho salvato la MIA porta della MIA squadra in scivolata sulla riga :mrgreen:. Abbiamo vinto 4 a 3. Ed io ho giocato veramente. Non me ne stavo sul divano...

E' proprio il fanatismo di chi se ne sta sul divano che non capisco. Quel fanatismo per cui ai figli viene fatto il lavaggio del cervello perchè non devono tifare un altra squadra o di quelli che piangono come dei bambini perchè "sono usciti" dalla champions. Di quelli che si lamentano dello stipendio e delle tasse ma poi 55' a led da 2000euro e Sky per ammazzarsi di calcio 24 ore su 24. 
O dei pirla ( secondo me ) che vedo al parco che invece di godersi la compagnia della propria figlia sono incollati al cellulare a vedersi la partita.... 
Non capisco sopratutto quegli stronzi che venerdi non mi permetteranno di giocare per guardare giocare altri.... non lo capisco.

E' una cosa che ho imparato suonando e studiando la musica. Meglio suonare che ascoltare un altro. 
per me... meglio giocare che guardare altri farlo.

Sai quante motoGp mi sono perso per uscire in moto?.... quasi tutte.... :mrgreen: .... quando avevo la moto. E tutt'ora riesco comunque a trovare di meglio da fare. 

mio limite....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma a te di fastidio anche io che urlo
> In casa mia al goal della mia squadra...


Quando mi svegli alle 11 di sera SI. Perchè io in casa mia avrei anche il diritto di riposare invece di sentirmi le tue urla.

Ed io come vicino ho uno che, all'inizio, dava i pugni sul muro ed urlava come un pazzo suicida.......  ........


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non è chiaro che non è il calcio italiano ad essere malato,sono gli italiani ad esserlo.


ma non posso "sverdare nemmeno" te.. :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ed io rispetto il tuo modo di emozionarti composto,a dire il vero simile al mio.Ma emozionarsi è una cosa,un atto di vandalismo è un'altra.


sicuramente sì, ma torniamo sempre allo stesso punto: gli atti di disturbo, vandalismo e violenza organizzati, di massa, esistono nel mondo civile (non parliamo di guerre) praticamente solo nel calcio. Non molto tempo fa convenivi con me che le spese per la sicurezza (vigili, polizia, medici, ambulanze) dovrebbero pagarli tutti le società calcistiche e i loro supports. E invece no: paghiamo tutti. Oltre al danno, la beffa.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...dimentichi che io gioco a pallone... quanto ho goduto venerdì scorso quando ho salvato la MIA porta della MIA squadra in scivolata sulla riga :mrgreen:. Abbiamo vinto 4 a 3. Ed io ho giocato veramente. Non me ne stavo sul divano...
> 
> E' proprio il fanatismo di chi se ne sta sul divano che non capisco. Quel fanatismo per cui ai figli viene fatto il lavaggio del cervello perchè non devono tifare un altra squadra o di quelli che piangono come dei bambini perchè "sono usciti" dalla champions. Di quelli che si lamentano dello stipendio e delle tasse ma poi 55' a led da 2000euro e Sky per ammazzarsi di calcio 24 ore su 24.
> O dei pirla ( secondo me ) che vedo al parco che invece di godersi la compagnia della propria figlia sono incollati al cellulare a vedersi la partita....
> ...


certamente ...magari sono in tanti a pensarla come te , non è che siano tutti spiaccicati sul divano.
ad ogni buon conto non ho capito perché la parte guasta debba essere generalizzata.con questo criterio non dovremmo godere di un sacco di sport e spettacoli .
devo pensare che sarebbe meglio facessi l'attrice piuttosto che guardare un film?
stasera invece di godere del bel canto provo a fare il soprano? invece 
dil leggere dovrei provare a scrivere?
lasciamo che chi eccelle metta in pratica la sua arte o talento


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...dimentichi che io gioco a pallone... quanto ho goduto venerdì scorso quando ho salvato la MIA porta della MIA squadra in scivolata sulla riga :mrgreen:. Abbiamo vinto 4 a 3. Ed io ho giocato veramente. Non me ne stavo sul divano...
> 
> E' proprio il fanatismo di chi se ne sta sul divano che non capisco. Quel fanatismo per cui ai figli viene fatto il lavaggio del cervello perchè non devono tifare un altra squadra o di quelli che piangono come dei bambini perchè "sono usciti" dalla champions. Di quelli che si lamentano dello stipendio e delle tasse ma poi 55' a led da 2000euro e Sky per ammazzarsi di calcio 24 ore su 24.
> O dei pirla ( secondo me ) che vedo al parco che invece di godersi la compagnia della propria figlia sono incollati al cellulare a vedersi la partita....
> ...


Chi è vecchio, invalido, non dotato fisicamente non può partecipare alla bellezza di un gesto atletico? Chi è stonato non deve apprezzare la musica? Chi non ha senso del ritmo non deve apprezzare il ballo?
Eliminiamo ogni spettacolo?
La differenza tra fare sport, cosa nobile e sana, e guardarlo, cosa da repressi, sfigati è un filino razzista.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente ...magari sono in tanti a pensarla come te , non è che siano tutti spiaccicati sul divano.
> ad ogni buon conto non ho capito perché la parte guasta debba essere generalizzata.con questo criterio non dovremmo godere di un sacco di sport e spettacoli .
> devo pensare che sarebbe meglio facessi l'attrice piuttosto che guardare un film?
> stasera invece di godere del bel canto provo a fare il soprano? invece
> ...


Non ho copiato


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...dimentichi che io gioco a pallone... quanto ho goduto venerdì scorso quando ho salvato la MIA porta della MIA squadra in scivolata sulla riga :mrgreen:. Abbiamo vinto 4 a 3. Ed io ho giocato veramente. Non me ne stavo sul divano...
> 
> E' proprio il fanatismo di chi se ne sta sul divano che non capisco. Quel fanatismo per cui ai figli viene fatto il lavaggio del cervello perchè non devono tifare un altra squadra o di quelli che piangono come dei bambini perchè "sono usciti" dalla champions. Di quelli che si lamentano dello stipendio e delle tasse ma poi 55' a led da 2000euro e Sky per ammazzarsi di calcio 24 ore su 24.
> O dei pirla ( secondo me ) che vedo al parco che invece di godersi la compagnia della propria figlia sono incollati al cellulare a vedersi la partita....
> ...


Eh, mi sa che dipende.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente ...magari sono in tanti a pensarla come te , non è che siano tutti spiaccicati sul divano.
> ad ogni buon conto non ho capito perché la parte guasta debba essere generalizzata.con questo criterio non dovremmo godere di un sacco di sport e spettacoli .
> devo pensare che sarebbe meglio facessi l'attrice piuttosto che guardare un film?
> stasera invece di godere del bel canto provo a fare il soprano? invece
> ...


Ma il tuo concetto non è sbagliato. Però quando lede lo spazio altrui diventa insopportabile tanto da iniziare a non sopportarlo. 
Vedi il mio vicino.... ad esempio. E non è mica un hooligans o un delinquente. Solo un italiano medio che al meglio è riuscito a tirare fuori frasi come "meglio ricchione che milanista!".... che poi cappero c'entrano i gusti sessuali con il tifo?...
Io personalmente non sopporto più la spinta mediatica, non sopporto più i discorsi da bar di gente che oltretutto non ha mai dato due calci ad una palla, non capisco le fedi religiose, figurati se posso capire le fedi calcistiche.

Si.sarebbe molto più emozionante recitare su un palco che vedere un film o uno spettacoo teatrale. Come è molto più emozionante suonare su un palco che vedere un altro farlo. Dovrebbe essere più emozionante giocare una partita invece di guardare altri farlo. 

E, generalizzando, la maggior parte di quelli che si definiscono appassionati di sport prenderebbero l'auto per andare al cesso....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è vecchio, invalido, non dotato fisicamente non può partecipare alla bellezza di un gesto atletico? Chi è stonato non deve apprezzare la musica? Chi non ha senso del ritmo non deve apprezzare il ballo?
> Eliminiamo ogni spettacolo?
> La differenza tra fare sport, cosa nobile e sana, e guardarlo, cosa da repressi, sfigati è un filino *razzista*.


Minchia che esempio! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, mi sa che dipende.


secondo me no. Certo, ascoltare qualcuno di molto bravo è bello ma le emozioni che si provano a dover salire su un palco sono 10000 molte più forti. 

Anche se uno è scarso come te. :mrgreen:

Cosa che non posso sapere perchè non ti ho mai sentito suonare.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma il tuo concetto non è sbagliato. *Però quando lede lo spazio altrui diventa insopportabile tanto da iniziare a non sopportarlo. *
> Vedi il mio vicino.... ad esempio. E non è mica un hooligans o un delinquente. Solo un italiano medio che al meglio è riuscito a tirare fuori frasi come "meglio ricchione che milanista!".... che poi cappero c'entrano i gusti sessuali con il tifo?...
> Io personalmente non sopporto più la spinta mediatica, non sopporto più i discorsi da bar di gente che oltretutto non ha mai dato due calci ad una palla, non capisco le fedi religiose, figurati se posso capire le fedi calcistiche.
> 
> ...


qui concordo...però occhio che il giorno che leggi quelli che fanno musica son tutti presuntuosi ( o chissà che altro) te ne devi stare


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai Farfalla, tu dicevi che schiamazzavi talmente tanto da farti sentire per tutto il quartiere. Questo, mi dà fastidio: non avere diritto di vedermi il film o saltare sulla sedia ad ogni boato. Eccheè 'sto bordello. Se lo fai esattamente come io esprimo la mia passione, urbanamente cioè, senza disturbare i vicini, nessun problema, che mi frega?. Non è un caso che t'ho fatto l'esempio del concerto sparato a palla d'un mercoledì qualsiasi alle 11 di sera. Vediamo quanto ci metti a chiamare qualcuno per interrompere i miei schiamazzi. Solo che al mondo del calcio è permesso.


quasi quasi provo.... 400Watt in Rms possono bastare?? :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui concordo...però occhio che il giorno che leggi quelli che fanno musica son tutti presuntuosi ( o chissà che altro) te ne devi stare


stare???.....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2014)

Mi sa che si sta generalizzando. Il calcio è uno sport molto bello a mio parere.  Forse più bello da praticare che da vedere. Almeno secondo me.
Ciò che lo rende bello da vedere è il tifare una squadra. Il tifo alla fine non è nemmeno passione.  È una fede. Come lo è la religione per chi è molto credente. 
E credo che non ci sia nulla di male in questo. I problemi insorgono quando la fede diventa pericolosa per la società civile. Il tifo violento, gli atti di vandalismo. Tutte cose però che dipendono dall'educazione. Assistere a una partita di calcio in Inghilterra è un vero spettacolo. Niente tifo contro. Solo per la propria squadra. E così ai mondiali. Altri sport insegnano da questo punto di visa (ad esempio il Rugby). Credo che bisogna generalizzare molto meno comunque. Altrimenti si cade nel qualunquismo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma il tuo concetto non è sbagliato. Però quando lede lo spazio altrui diventa insopportabile tanto da iniziare a non sopportarlo.
> Vedi il mio vicino.... ad esempio. E non è mica un hooligans o un delinquente. Solo un italiano medio che al meglio è riuscito a tirare fuori frasi come "meglio ricchione che milanista!".... che poi cappero c'entrano i gusti sessuali con il tifo?...
> Io personalmente non sopporto più la spinta mediatica, non sopporto più i discorsi da bar di gente che oltretutto non ha mai dato due calci ad una palla, non capisco le fedi religiose, figurati se posso capire le fedi calcistiche.
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che se ne parli troppo, e spesso a sproposito, sono d'accordo con voi. La RAI invece di mandare in onda le partite ha preferito pagare stipendi e gettoni di presenza a opinionisti, inviati, e parolai vari in una miriade di trasmissioni di calcio parlato.

Il tuo vicino è un maleducato. Come tanti Italiani. E sfoggia la sua maleducazione ANCHE durante una partita di calcio. L'ultima partita per la quale ho fatto casino in piazza è stata Italia - Germania dell'82. Avevo ancora la frangetta praticamente 

Sulle fedi calcistiche non sono d'accordo e purtroppo non saprei spiegare il perché. Io quando vedo quella maglia mi emoziono. Vai a capirne il motivo. Boh.

Un suonatore dilettante, o meglio amatoriale, di chitarra, proprio perché appassionato di chitarra, penso si appassioni molto di più rispetto ad un profano, nell'ascoltare, uno a caso, un Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eddai Farfalla, tu dicevi che schiamazzavi talmente tanto da farti sentire per tutto il quartiere. Questo, mi dà fastidio: non avere diritto di vedermi il film o saltare sulla sedia ad ogni boato. Eccheè 'sto bordello. Se lo fai esattamente come io esprimo la mia passione, urbanamente cioè, senza disturbare i vicini, nessun problema, che mi frega?. Non è un caso che t'ho fatto l'esempio del concerto sparato a palla d'un mercoledì qualsiasi alle 11 di sera. Vediamo quanto ci metti a chiamare qualcuno per interrompere i miei schiamazzi. Solo che al mondo del calcio è permesso.


Ok, ok..però potresti anche fare un piccolo sforzo per essere un po' meno sociopatica dai  
Se l'italia vince le partite dei mondiali alla fine si tratta di una festa. Puoi scegliere di unirti o meno. Ma tu che protesti per gli schiamazzi mi ricordi tanto la vecchietta che stava sul balcone e buttava giù il secchio d'acqua ai bambini che giocano in cortile :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok, ok..però potresti anche fare un piccolo sforzo per essere un po' meno sociopatica dai
> Se l'italia vince le partite dei mondiali alla fine si tratta di una festa. Puoi scegliere di unirti o meno. Ma tu che protesti per gli schiamazzi mi ricordi tanto la vecchietta che stava sul balcone e buttava giù il secchio d'acqua ai bambini che giocano in cortile :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


A regazzì mo ve lo buco sto pallone 

Quante volta l'ho sentita questa frase


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un suonatore dilettante, o meglio amatoriale, di chitarra, proprio perché appassionato di chitarra, penso si appassioni molto di più rispetto ad un profano, nell'ascoltare, uno a caso, un Mark Knopfler.


Prendi un chitarrista alle prime armi e mettilo su un palco.
Poi prendilo e portalo a sentire Mark Knopfler ( oddio potevi sceglierne uno migliore....  ).

Fidati... la fifa e le emozioni da palco sono innarrivabili.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Prendi un chitarrista alle prime armi e mettilo su un palco.
> Poi prendilo e portalo a sentire Mark Knopfler ( oddio potevi sceglierne uno migliore....  ).
> 
> Fidati... la fifa e le emozioni da palco sono innarrivabili.


Ok, è vero...quando a 14 anni mi hanno messa sul palco del teatro in oratorio per cantare una canzone in effetti ho avuto l'emozione da palco...
Dopo che ho cantato però ho capito che è meglio se canto in macchina...da sola...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

A PORPOSITO, c'e' il torneo di freccette stasera


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, è vero...quando a 14 anni mi hanno messa sul palco del teatro in oratorio per cantare una canzone in effetti ho avuto l'emozione da palco...
> Dopo che ho cantato però ho capito che è meglio se canto in macchina...da sola...


Ma non vale solo per il palco... per esempio un mio compagno di merende ( pallone ) tre settimane fa ha giocato a SanSiro per un evento : Compleanno di uno pieno di $$$$.
Lui stesso ha ammesso che giocare in uno stadio immenso, anche se praticamente vuoto, c'erano 500 spettatori, è stata una delle emozioni più grandi che abbia mai vissuto.

Io, e parlo per me, preferisco viverle che guardare gli altri farlo. Lo trovo moooooooooooooolto più emozionante. A qualsiasi livello.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non vale solo per il palco... per esempio un mio compagno di merende ( pallone ) tre settimane fa ha giocato a SanSiro per un evento : Compleanno di uno pieno di $$$$.
> Lui stesso ha ammesso che giocare in uno stadio immenso, anche se praticamente vuoto, c'erano 500 spettatori, è stata una delle emozioni più grandi che abbia mai vissuto.
> 
> Io, e parlo per me, preferisco viverle che guardare gli altri farlo. Lo trovo moooooooooooooolto più emozionante. A qualsiasi livello.


io quando ho visto mio figlio salire dagli spogliatoi di Sansiro entrare in campo e andare in porta per giocare un torneo ho pianto
Sapevo che non sarebbe più accaduto


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non vale solo per il palco... per esempio un mio compagno di merende ( pallone ) tre settimane fa ha giocato a SanSiro per un evento : Compleanno di uno pieno di $$$$.
> Lui stesso ha ammesso che giocare in uno stadio immenso, anche se praticamente vuoto, c'erano 500 spettatori, è stata una delle emozioni più grandi che abbia mai vissuto.
> 
> Io, e parlo per me, preferisco viverle che guardare gli altri farlo. Lo trovo moooooooooooooolto più emozionante. A qualsiasi livello.


Ma converrai con me che non tutti possono farlo...
E spesso il tifoso, quello tristo e squallido che sta sul divano a guardarsi la partita, magari è cardiopatico, magari è azzoppato, magari si è sfracellato le gambe, cadendo dal primo piano quando era bambino ed era una promessa del calcio...
E allora lì il discorso cambia, perchè per un momento il tifoso, quello vero, si immedesima e col pensiero corre, tira e fa goal...e lo sfigato milionario che corre dietro a una palla diventa un'estensione di chi sta a casa a guardare la partita alla tv...
Se io sono negata, ma amo uno sport preferisco magari guardarlo perchè mettermi lì a fare qualcosa che non mi riuscirà nè ora nè mai mi metterebbe solo in condizione di sentirmi una merdina secca...

Quello che voglio dire è che sono sempre punti di vista...e io non mi metterei tanto a criticare chi vive un'emozione in un modo piuttosto che nell'altro...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma converrai con me che non tutti possono farlo...
> E spesso il tifoso, quello tristo e squallido che sta sul divano a guardarsi la partita, magari è cardiopatico, magari è azzoppato, magari si è sfracellato le gambe, cadendo dal primo piano quando era bambino ed era una promessa del calcio...
> E allora lì il discorso cambia, perchè per un momento il tifoso, quello vero, si immedesima e col pensiero corre, tira e fa goal...e lo sfigato milionario che corre dietro a una palla diventa un'estensione di chi sta a casa a guardare la partita alla tv...
> Se io sono negata, ma amo uno sport preferisco magari guardarlo perchè mettermi lì a fare qualcosa che non mi riuscirà nè ora nè mai mi metterebbe solo in condizione di sentirmi una merdina secca...
> ...


Ma difatti io esprimo il mio modestissimo punto di vista. Che poi sia poco comune lo so da tempo. Poi mica sono tutti cardiopatici quelli che se ne stanno sul divano ..... anche se è il primo motivo di morte al mondo.

Consigliategli una dieta vegana così potrebbero andare a giocare. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, è vero...quando a 14 anni mi hanno messa sul palco del teatro in oratorio per cantare una canzone in effetti ho avuto l'emozione da palco...
> Dopo che ho cantato però ho capito che è meglio se canto in macchina...da sola...


Ti voglio bene


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma difatti io esprimo il mio modestissimo punto di vista. Che poi sia poco comune lo so da tempo. Poi mica sono tutti cardiopatici quelli che se ne stanno sul divano ..... anche se è il primo motivo di morte al mondo.
> 
> Consigliategli una dieta vegana così potrebbero andare a giocare. :rotfl:


Dico solo che non tutti possono permettersi di mettersi in prima persona in gioco, questo non è un punto di vista, ma un semplice dato di fatto...

Poi oh, capisco che faccia schifo, o il gioco o la tifoseria...ma a me viene da sorridere a sentire la gente che urla quando segnano...per quanto non segua e per quanto il gioco del calcio non mi appartenga...

Manco la gente urlasse tutti i giorni a tutte le ore per un goal fatto o subito...
A me sta più sui maroni la vicina che urla e strepita tutti i santi giorni coi bambini, con quell'altra che lascia solo il cane che abbaia dalla mattina alla sera, quello che urla contro la moglie che ha speso troppo sto mese, quella che si incazza perchè il commercialista le ha sbagliato i conteggi...

Diciamo che c'è di peggio al mondo...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti voglio bene


Avevi paura che facessi carriera nel mondo musicale eh?!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dico solo che non tutti possono permettersi di mettersi in prima persona in gioco, questo non è un punto di vista, ma un semplice dato di fatto...
> 
> Poi oh, capisco che faccia schifo, o il gioco o la tifoseria...ma a me viene da sorridere a sentire la gente che urla quando segnano...per quanto non segua e per quanto il gioco del calcio non mi appartenga...
> 
> ...


Al mondo c'è molto di peggio... ma io preferisco prendere come esempio chi è meglio invece di giustifare perchè c'è di peggio. :mrgreen:
Comunque sono sfigato con i vicini....  ..... AAA cercasi vicino amante della lettura e della musica ambient e Jazz. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*E si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Al mondo c'è molto di peggio... ma io preferisco prendere come esempio chi è meglio invece di giustifare perchè c'è di peggio. :mrgreen:
> Comunque sono sfigato con i vicini....  ..... AAA cercasi vicino amante della lettura e della musica ambient e Jazz. :rotfl:


Tu portiere,io attaccante....possiamo andare d'accordo?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A PORPOSITO, c'e' il torneo di freccette stasera


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu portiere,io attaccante....possiamo andare d'accordo?


si holly e benji


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ok, ok..però potresti anche fare un piccolo sforzo per essere un po' meno sociopatica dai
> Se l'italia vince le partite dei mondiali alla fine si tratta di una festa. Puoi scegliere di unirti o meno. Ma tu che protesti per gli schiamazzi mi ricordi tanto la vecchietta che stava sul balcone e buttava giù il secchio d'acqua ai bambini che giocano in cortile :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


come vuoi, mica mi offendo. Sapessi cosa sembrano a me gli schiamazzatori per un gioco a palla...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> secondo me no. Certo, *ascoltare qualcuno di molto bravo è bello *ma le emozioni che si provano a dover salire su un palco sono 10000 molte più forti.
> 
> Anche se uno è scarso come te. :mrgreen:
> 
> Cosa che non posso sapere perchè non ti ho mai sentito suonare.


Ma prescinde dalla bravura.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sa che si sta generalizzando. Il calcio è uno sport molto bello a mio parere.  Forse più bello da praticare che da vedere. Almeno secondo me.
> Ciò che lo rende bello da vedere è il tifare una squadra. Il tifo alla fine non è nemmeno passione.  *È una fede.* Come lo è la religione per chi è molto credente.
> E credo che non ci sia nulla di male in questo. I problemi insorgono quando la fede diventa pericolosa per la società civile. Il tifo violento, gli atti di vandalismo. Tutte cose però che dipendono dall'educazione. Assistere a una partita di calcio in Inghilterra è un vero spettacolo. Niente tifo contro. Solo per la propria squadra. E così ai mondiali. Altri sport insegnano da questo punto di visa (ad esempio il Rugby). Credo che bisogna generalizzare molto meno comunque. Altrimenti si cade nel qualunquismo.
> 
> Buscopann


ribadisco che sono atea militante


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma prescinde dalla bravura.


beee beee beee


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quasi quasi provo.... 400Watt in Rms possono bastare?? :mrgreen:


ma il turbe delle quiete esiste ancora? 
se sì, per loro non vale. 
Ah, a parziale discolpa, mi rompono i coglioni pure le scampanate per le processioni e le processioni stesse. Anni fa vivevo in un borgo medievale, che suonava le campane a morto per 30 minuti 30 a ogni decesso. Età media: 89. Morivano a grappoli. La mia altanina era appiccicata, quasi, al campanile. Volevo metterci un ordigno :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu portiere,io attaccante....possiamo andare d'accordo?


Eh no. Io gioco a centrocampo. Centrocampista arretrato.

Direi più tu attaccante ed io assist man. :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma prescinde dalla bravura.


NO. Non per me. Anche perchè l'ultimo che sono andato a sentire è Victor Wooten.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Al mondo c'è molto di peggio... ma io preferisco prendere come esempio chi è meglio invece di giustifare perchè c'è di peggio. :mrgreen:
> Comunque sono sfigato con i vicini....  ..... AAA cercasi vicino amante della lettura e della musica ambient e Jazz. :rotfl:


Vabbe dimmi dove...io leggo e il mio moroso è appassionato jazz...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> beee beee beee


Non ti ci metto a pecora, anche se beli.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *NO. Non per me*. Anche perchè l'ultimo che sono andato a sentire è Victor Wooten.


Eh, mi spiace. Non per Victor Wooten, ovviamente.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti ci metto a pecora, anche se beli.


e tanto anche se lo facessi non mi piacerebbe manco un po....beee


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e tanto anche se lo facessi non mi piacerebbe manco un po....beee


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


non e' da te. non ti si addice nemmeno un po.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe dimmi dove...io leggo e il mio moroso è appassionato jazz...


Jazz dipende, ambient per carità.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jazz dipende, ambient per carità.


Jazz...solo jazz


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Jazz...solo jazz


E allora dipende.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora dipende.


Bè, ovvio!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Dai*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora dipende.


Dai che se vengono dalle tue parti andiamo insieme al concerto degli almamegretta:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che se vengono dalle tue parti andiamo insieme al concerto degli almamegretta:up:


Sono già lì.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna  hai visto mai durante una partita di tennis tifosi venire alle mani?:rotfl::rotfl:durante una partita di pallavolo?di bocce?in alcune partite di calcio ci sono 70/80mila tifosi,vuoi che non ci possano essere 300 delinquenti in mezzo a loro?il problema è il calcio?Io sono d'accordo con voi,anche io avevo il tifoso della roma che quando la roma segnava in champions sentiva tutto il palazzo ben oltre le 22,ma era un tifoso cafone che c'entra il calcio?Anna il problema sono le persone,la maleducazione delle persone,il non rispetto per la vita delle persone,c'è gente che va armata allo stadio,che spara al tifoso avversario,è solo un problema di sottocultura.Mandiamo in galera il delinquente,facciamogli fare 30 anni,poi vedi che le cose cambieranno.*E non stiamo a sottilizzare,sulla battuta greve,la strombazzata,se denigrano Balotelli non è perlì il colore della pelle,e perchè è un grandissimo coglione,e con i coglioni bisogna essere razzisti*.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avevi paura che facessi carriera nel mondo musicale eh?!


Non ti avrei fatto concorrenza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non saprei!
> Fara qualcosa di simile...scusa non ti pare pire a te fiocco di neve di heidi?
> Cmq il mio animale preferito resta la mucca


in realtà fa un verso più simile a uno squittìo che a un belato


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mexican::mexican:veramente le ultime due tue coetanee,me le sono magnate io....:rotfl:


Cioè queste a 27 anni tope da paura e stanno su una sorta di meetic gratuito? Ah!


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A me annoia il calcio perché è praticato da uomini.
> Molto più coinvolgente la ginnastica artistica.
> Ho sempre adorato quel tipo di fisico.
> O anche la beach volley femminile.
> ...


Mamma mia... anche come battuta è proprio orribile! Chi fa sto tipo di battute mi inquieta. Mi sa di porco  che segue qualcosa solo se sessualizzata...a questo punto meglio un uomo troglodita che ha la passione del calcio e non uno che mi segue uno sport per due culi... mamma mia...


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mamma mia... anche come battuta è proprio orribile! *Chi fa sto tipo di battute mi inquieta*. Mi sa di porco  che segue qualcosa solo se sessualizzata...a questo punto meglio un uomo troglodita che ha la passione del calcio e non uno che mi segue uno sport per due culi... mamma mia...


Non era una battuta.
Ti inquieta di più questo?




:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non era una battuta.
> Ti inquieta di più questo?
> 
> 
> ...


ah!


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non era una battuta.
> Ti inquieta di più questo?
> 
> 
> ...


anche io l'avevo presa come una battuta, molto brutta. Così è ancora peggio. Verde a Nicka.

'azz, le faccine ultimamente le vedo dopo. Sorry.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Scare... da sempre l'uomo ha avuto passione per la bellezza femminile.
E' molto più inquietante a pare mio chi non sa scorgere il bello in tutte le sue manifestazioni.
Il bello è nei paesaggi, nella natura, nell'architettura, nell'arte ma anche - talvolta - in due (perché proprio due?) culi femminili che volteggiano giovando a beach volley.
La danza non è solo tecnica: ha il manifesto scopo di rappresentare la bellezza del movimento umano.
Sia maschile che femminile.
Io mi innamorai di mia moglie vedendola danzare: di lei mi colpì il corpo flessibile, i movimenti aerei, la grazia.
Ne fui immediatamente attratto.
Come adoro il corpo femminile nell'arte circense, vera amplificatrice delle potenzialità del corpo di una donna.
Ma anche di un uomo, perché ritengo che non poche donne siano rimaste insensibili di fronte a un Ezralow o a un Bolle che danzano. Accidenti: qui è bellezza pura.
Non stiamo parlando di pornografia, ma di esaltazione della bellezza.
Due chiappe femminili belle sono perfette: mai vista la loro sinuosità nel nudo in pittura?
Io ho dipinto parecchi nudi femminili. Adoro la luce che disegna il corpo.
Poi posso essere un porco.
Ma come me, ritengo che uno Schiele, o un Klimt, o un Hayez debbano subire la stessa definizione.
Il calcio mi annoia perché non vi scorgo nulla di bello.
Amo la musica. La cinematografia. Le donne. Come genere, intendo.
Ovunque vi sia del bello di cui io possa godere.
Non amo le gare: mi annoiano.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io l'avevo presa come una battuta, molto brutta. Così è ancora peggio. Verde a Nicka.
> 
> 'azz, le faccine ultimamente le vedo dopo. Sorry.



Non sempre mi piace essere serio.
Certi discorsi se li affronti con qualche frase dissacrante e un po' destabilizzante perdono un po' della loro pesantezza. Stiamo parlando di un gioco, in fin dei conti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Scare... da sempre l'uomo ha avuto passione per la bellezza femminile.
> E' molto più inquietante a pare mio chi non sa scorgere il bello in tutte le sue manifestazioni.
> Il bello è nei paesaggi, nella natura, nell'architettura, nell'arte ma anche - talvolta - in due (perché proprio due?) culi femminili che volteggiano giovando a beach volley.
> La danza non è solo tecnica: ha il manifesto scopo di rappresentare la bellezza del movimento umano.
> ...



eh sì, una cosa che non c'entra niente con culi e tette


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh sì, una cosa che non c'entra niente con culi e tette


Dici che un uomo dovrebbe far finta che non gli piacciano? Particolare. Pensavo che le donne fossero consapevoli di essere anatomicamente attraenti per il genere maschile.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dici che un uomo dovrebbe far finta che non gli piacciano?


secondo me è ben diverso questo discorso rispetto agli altri che hai fatto in precedenza


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me è ben diverso questo discorso rispetto agli altri che hai fatto in precedenza


Secondo me non esiste uomo che non trovi piacevole un bel sedere femminile. Detto in sintesi, eh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dici che un uomo dovrebbe far finta che non gli piacciano?



no, ma diciamo che spacciare la cosa per amore della bellezza mi sembra un po' azzardato

intendiamoci: mi sto rivolgendo a quella alla parte intellettiva che accomuna il maschio e la femmina, quella che coglie l'universale bellezza alla quale mi sembra tu stia facendo riferimento

guardando bolle danzare non vedo il culo o il viso o le gambe...rimango incantata da una una *cosa* assolutamente perfetta nel suo insieme di concretezza e dinamicità, non da un uomo


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me non esiste uomo che non trovi piacevole un bel sedere femminile.


certo. mi riferivo ai corpi adolescenziali


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, ma diciamo che spacciare la cosa per amore della bellezza mi sembra un po' azzardato
> 
> intendiamoci: mi sto rivolgendo a quella alla parte intellettiva che accomuna il maschio e la femmina, quella che coglie l'universale bellezza alla quale mi sembra tu stia facendo riferimento
> 
> guardando bolle danzare non vedo il culo o il viso o le gambe...rimango incantata da una una *cosa* assolutamente perfetta nel suo insieme di concretezza e dinamicità, non da un uomo


Chiara quella cosa è un uomo
 È la bellezza del corpo dell'uomo esternata nel suo dinamismo. Non sarebbe la stessa cosa con altri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Chiara quella cosa è un uomo
> *È la bellezza del corpo dell'uomo esternata *nel suo dinamismo. Non sarebbe la stessa cosa con altri.



ma non nel culo, se permetti

ANCHE nel culo, che è un po' diverso di quello che stavi dicendo tu


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo. mi riferivo ai corpi adolescenziali


 ?

Tutte le ballerine hanno corpi adolescenziali. Anche  a 40 anni.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2014)

La danza è un paragone azzardato però Danny. Potrei postarti video di donne sovrappeso, e quindi fuori dai canoni di bellezza di cui stiamo parlando qui, che quando parte la musica ti rubano gli occhi per la loro bellezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ?
> 
> Tutte le ballerine hanno corpi adolescenziali. Anche  a 40 anni.



il che non sempre è buona cosa, anche se bella


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non nel culo, se permetti
> 
> ANCHE nel culo, che è un po' diverso di quello che stavi dicendo tu


Diverso?  Sicura?


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ?
> 
> Tutte le ballerine hanno corpi adolescenziali. Anche  a 40 anni.


molto più indietro hai parlato della tua preferenza per le atlete della pallavolo e della ginnastica artistica, pube depilato etc


scusa...ho fatto la somma dei tuoi interventi


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La danza è un paragone azzardato però Danny. Potrei postarti video di donne sovrappeso, e quindi fuori dai canoni di bellezza di cui stiamo parlando qui, che quando parte la musica ti rubano gli occhi per la loro bellezza.


Perché no? La danza del ventre esalta la bellezza di donne non sempre longilinee per dire.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no? La danza del ventre esalta la bellezza di donne non sempre longilinee per dire.


Appunto. E allora non è il bel culo della ballerina a determinare la bellezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diverso?  Sicura?



sì, per me è diverso
perché un culo di donna: bello, un pò meno bello, grosso o meno che sia ...anche imperfetto come la maggioranza dei culi femminili....sa ispirare qualcosa nel maschio indipendentemente dalla bellezza (intesa come canonicità di forma rotondità e consistenza) che esprime


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. E allora non è il bel culo della ballerina a determinare la bellezza.



ma le ballerine classiche non hanno un bel fisico, diciamolo!
invece gli uomini sì, secondo me


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto più indietro hai parlato della tua preferenza per le atlete della pallavolo e della ginnastica artistica, pube depilato etc
> 
> 
> scusa...ho fatto la somma dei tuoi interventi


Mia moglie ha un fisico da adolescente anche adesso. Lo stesso di quando l'ho conosciuta a 17 anni che ballava ancora. Per fare certe attività sportive devi avere un certi fisico che mantieni nell'età matura. Ps sono decenni che non guardo sport in tv. Manco beach volley.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto più indietro hai parlato della tua preferenza per le atlete della pallavolo e della ginnastica artistica, pube depilato etc
> 
> 
> scusa...ho fatto la somma dei tuoi interventi





free ha detto:


> ma le ballerine classiche non hanno un bel fisico, diciamolo!
> invece gli uomini sì, secondo me


ho fatto casino col cellulare.  Bah non riesco a rispondere sul bus!


----------



## free (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per te. ;-)



sono troppo secche, e anche la postura è un po' antiestetica

invece le pattinatrici hanno un fisico molto bello, secondo me


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, per me è diverso
> perché un culo di donna: bello, un pò meno bello, grosso o meno che sia ...anche imperfetto come la maggioranza dei culi femminili....sa ispirare qualcosa nel maschio indipendentemente dalla bellezza (intesa come canonicità di forma rotondità e consistenza) che esprime


Cosa ispira a te? Può darsi che non siamo così diversi.


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appunto. E allora non è il bel culo della ballerina a determinare la bellezza.


Nella danza del ventre sono le forme a prorompere. In realtà è una danza erotica e sensuale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa ispira a te? Può darsi che non siamo così diversi.



la bellezza come equilibrio e armonia che può crearmi emozione io l'ho trovata solo nelle opere d'arte e nella natura (quadri, sculture e film)

l'essere umano non mi ha mai ispirato attraverso l'involucro, devo essere sincera


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sono troppo secche, e anche la postura è un po' antiestetica
> 
> invece le pattinatrici hanno un fisico molto bello, secondo me


Entrambe sono leggiadre. La belleza è nei loro movimenti.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha un fisico da adolescente anche adesso. Lo stesso di quando l'ho conosciuta a 17 anni che ballava ancora. Per fare certe attività sportive devi avere un certi fisico che mantieni nell'età matura. Ps sono decenni che non guardo sport in tv. Manco beach volley.


avrò capito male


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la bellezza come equilibrio e armonia che può crearmi emozione io l'ho trovata solo nelle opere d'arte e nella natura (quadri, sculture e film)
> 
> l'essere umano non mi ha mai ispirato attraverso l'involucro, devo essere sincera


A me si. Il corpo umano ha talvolta un'armonia apprezzabile. Non si studierebbe altrimenti il nudo nelle scuole d'arte.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Scare... da sempre l'uomo ha avuto passione per la bellezza femminile.
> E' molto più inquietante a pare mio chi non sa scorgere il bello in tutte le sue manifestazioni.
> Il bello è nei paesaggi, nella natura, nell'architettura, nell'arte ma anche - talvolta - in due (perché proprio due?) culi femminili che volteggiano giovando a beach volley.
> La danza non è solo tecnica: ha il manifesto scopo di rappresentare la bellezza del movimento umano.
> ...


Questo è una cosa... dire che il calcio non lo segui perchè giocato da uomini, invece pallavolo e sport con donne si, è e rimane un'affermazione orribile. Anche solo che qualcuno lo pensi...   a me in quanto donna offende!

ps- penso che da sempre anzi ancor prima del nudo femminile la storia ci racconta di quanto fosse ed è apprezzato il nudo maschile! Ovunque!


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dici che un uomo dovrebbe far finta che non gli piacciano? Particolare. Pensavo che le donne fossero consapevoli di essere anatomicamente attraenti per il genere maschile.


Anche gli uomini sono attraenti per il genere femminile... ma io non preferisco vedere calcio e non pallavolo perché almeno vedo uomini sexy e non donne... 

io vado a vedere un'esposizione del nudo in generale... lo trovo normale e dire mi piace ok.

ma seguire uno sport o qualsiasi cosa perché almeno mi vedo la tipa mezza nuda è orribile. 

Ma non ci vuole la scienza. 
Come se tua moglie segue i mondiali solo per gli uomini mezzi nudi. Va a mare per vedere gli uomini e va sempre lei a cambiare le gomme perchè è pieno di meccanici sexy.

mah.


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io l'avevo presa come una battuta, molto brutta. Così è ancora peggio. Verde a Nicka.
> 
> 'azz, le faccine ultimamente le vedo dopo. Sorry.


Perché verde a Nicka se l'ho "rimproverato" io? :rotfl:  uffa... siamo in italia... uno lavora e gli altri guadagnano :rotfl:


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Questo è una cosa... *dire che il calcio non lo segui perchè giocato da uomin*i, invece pallavolo e sport con donne si, è e rimane un'affermazione orribile. Anche solo che qualcuno lo pensi...   a me in quanto donna offende!
> 
> ps- penso che da sempre anzi ancor prima del nudo femminile la storia ci racconta di quanto fosse ed è apprezzato il nudo maschile! Ovunque!



Posso dirlo ora?



Era una provocazione. 
Speravo si capisse, ma ancora non mi conoscete abbastanza bene per comprenderla. Prima o poi con qualcuno di voi dovremo incontrarci di persona...
Io amo per esempio leggere un buon libro con le cuffie e della buona musica sinfonica. A volte questa cosa, nei momenti più alti, mi regala delle emozioni non da poco. Come mi danno i brividi tanto da farmi venire le lacrime certi film con quelle colonne sonore fantastiche… tipo Danny Elfman, o Morricone. Il genio umano che traspare in alcune opere d'arte mi emoziona fino alle lacrime. In ogni caso mi emoziona di più Debussy o Faurè di Mozart. Sono fatto strano. 
Ma mai e poi mai mi sognerei di pensare o di affermare che questo mio modo di provare emozioni sia superiore a quello di chi si esalta guardando una partita di calcio. O di chi ascolta Antonacci (Biagio).
L'ho detto e lo ripeto: l'emozione non si può oggettivare.
Il calcio non mi dà alcuna emozione, non perché giocato da uomini ma perché - lo ripeto - le gare mi annoiano.
Non riesco a farmi trascinare dalla competizione. 
Mi distraggo. Mi annoio. 
Sono fatto così. Mi posso esaltare per una cascina abbandonata del 500, una vettura d'epoca ritrovata in un granaio, una bicicletta arrugginita di 100 anni fa (ne ho un magazzino pieno….) o per un bosco, ma non riesco a provare nulla per una partita di calcio, o di pallavolo, o di tennis. Niente.
Ma non per questo mi ritengo migliore di chi invece tifa e impazzisce per la propria squadra.
Siamo semplicemente persone diverse che si emozionano in maniera diversa.
Riguardo alla danza etc.: personalmente trovo le donne (ovviamente mature, nolo ribadisco giusto perché non si equivochi) che hanno fatto alcuni tipi di attività come la danza o ginnastica artistica molto più attraenti rispetto ad altre che magari hanno fatto nuoto agonistico o spinning. Ma ovviamente anche in questo caso sto esprimendo un parere del tutto soggettivo. Alcuni odiano la camminata a papera che conservano certe ballerine.
Vi sono al contrario uomini che sono attratti per esempio dalle donne con una certa fisicità, o da altri particolari.
Fortunatamente siamo tutti diversi.
E non è corretto, a mio parere, stilare una classifica di cosa sia meglio oggettivamente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Perché verde a Nicka se l'ho "rimproverato" io? :rotfl:  uffa... siamo in italia... uno lavora e gli altri guadagnano :rotfl:


ahahaha, sorry. Il verde l'ho dato a te, in effetti


----------



## danny (21 Giugno 2014)

E' diciamo tutta la vita che mi devo giustificare per i miei gusti. Non si concepisce un uomo, un maschio che non impazzisca per il calcio, per esempio.Da quando ero bambino e mi si chiedeva sempre "che squadra tieni?". A un certo punto uno si inventa un modo di rispondere. Ma non posso certo dire quel che ho detto nel post  sopra. Non sempre intendo. Pochi lo capirebbero. Pochi hanno la volontà di accettare la soggettività delle emozioni.  Tante persone pretendono di appiccicarti sopra un'identità che ti qualifichi. E allora diamogli degli indizi perché si costruiscano un'idea rassicurante.


----------



## disincantata (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' diciamo tutta la vita che mi devo giustificare per i miei gusti. Non si concepisce un uomo, un maschio che non impazzisca per il calcio, per esempio.Da quando ero bambino e mi si chiedeva sempre "che squadra tieni?". A un certo punto uno si inventa un modo di rispondere. Ma non posso certo dire quel che ho detto nel post  sopra. Non sempre intendo. Pochi lo capirebbero. Pochi hanno la volontà di accettare la soggettività delle emozioni.  Tante persone pretendono di appiccicarti sopra un'identità che ti qualifichi. E allora diamogli degli indizi perché si costruiscano un'idea rassicurante.


Io non trovo cosi strano che a certe persone, uomini o donne che siano, possa non interessare o non piacere assolutamente  il gioco del calcio.

Come non capisco chi ne fa una questione vitale (se non ci mangia).

Non capisco chi lo disprezza e non accetta che se ci sono milioni di persone che lo seguono avranno i loro buoni motivi.

Non ti piace?  Evitalo.

Ognuno di noi e' libero di fare ed  apprezzare  qualsiasi cosa sia lecita.

Un conto e' esprimere disinteresse altro additare come cretinate cose  che ad altri interessano e seguono.



Io non andrei mai ai concerti......una sola volta e sono scappata poco dopo l'inizio....mio marito,  appena conosciuto,  rassegnato a perderselo con centinaia di persone fuori senza biglietto....
..ma capisco che molti non se ne perderebbero  uno solo di loro interesse.

Non so se siano cambiate le cose,  allora1980,  tutti intorno a noi 'fumavano' non normali sigarette.


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non trovo cosi strano che a certe persone, uomini o donne che siano, possa non interessare o non piacere assolutamente  il gioco del calcio.
> 
> Come non capisco chi ne fa una questione vitale (se non ci mangia).
> 
> ...



Concetto condiviso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *E' diciamo tutta la vita che mi devo giustificare per i miei gusti*. Non si concepisce un uomo, un maschio che non impazzisca per il calcio, per esempio.Da quando ero bambino e mi si chiedeva sempre "che squadra tieni?". A un certo punto uno si inventa un modo di rispondere. Ma non posso certo dire quel che ho detto nel post  sopra. Non sempre intendo. Pochi lo capirebbero. Pochi hanno la volontà di accettare la soggettività delle emozioni.  Tante persone pretendono di appiccicarti sopra un'identità che ti qualifichi. E allora diamogli degli indizi perché si costruiscano un'idea rassicurante.



si chiama sindrome da accerchiamento


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si chiama sindrome da accerchiamento


Si chiama mancanza di testosterone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si chiama mancanza di testosterone.



ma dire che,in genere, la gente non concepisce un uomo che non ami il calcio mi sembra un'assurdità
io conosco un sacco di uomini a cui non piace il calcio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma dire che,in genere, la gente non concepisce un uomo che non ami il calcio mi sembra un'assurdità
> io conosco un sacco di uomini a cui non piace il calcio


Io dicevo passare la vita giustificandosi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io dicevo passare la vita giustificandosi.



quello era scontato
significa anche che non sei pienamente convinto di quel che fai


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quello era scontato
> significa anche che non sei pienamente convinto di quel che fai


Mannò puoi anche esserne convinto, solo che stai lì come uno svantaggiato a parlarti addosso tentando di farti passare per uno diversamente maschio quando no. E' quello il punto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Posso dirlo ora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi resta che chiederlo: danny, tu ti reputi diverso dagli altri maschi?


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi resta che chiederlo: danny, tu ti reputi diverso dagli altri maschi?


Anche dalle altre femmine.
Mi ritengo io.


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quello era scontato
> significa anche che non sei pienamente convinto di quel che fai



Significa che trovi un sacco di rompiballe in vari ambiti che non ti sei scelto  che ti chiedono "Come mai?".
E tu devi dare l'ennesima risposta alle solite domande.


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò puoi anche esserne convinto, solo che stai lì come uno svantaggiato a parlarti addosso tentando di farti passare per uno *diversamente maschio* quando no. E' quello il punto.


Ma perché guardare le partite alla tv è maschio?


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Significa che trovi un sacco di rompiballe in vari ambiti che non ti sei scelto  che ti chiedono "Come mai?".
> E tu devi dare l'ennesima risposta alle solite domande.


non sei obbligato


----------



## Nicka (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Significa che trovi un sacco di rompiballe in vari ambiti che non ti sei scelto  che ti chiedono "Come mai?".
> E tu devi dare l'ennesima risposta alle solite domande.


"Come mai?"
"Perchè non mi piace. Punto."

A me la gente non ha mai chiesto motivazioni sui miei gusti non conformi ai loro...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché guardare le partite alla tv è maschio?


Tu parlavi di gusti in generale.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Significa che trovi un sacco di rompiballe in vari ambiti che non ti sei scelto  che ti chiedono "Come mai?".
> E tu devi dare l'ennesima risposta alle solite domande.



Ciao

no danny. non cascarci in questi giochi. 
non devi proprio nulla. se ti chiedono 
rispondi con la stessa domanda a loro ... 
oppure, è così. PUNTO ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no danny. non cascarci in questi giochi.
> non devi proprio nulla. se ti chiedono
> ...



Ma, diciamo, da anni evito le persone che non abbiamo quel minimo di elasticità mentale per evitare di fare domande del genere.
O per non accettare ciò che non è conforme alla loro visione del mondo.


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu parlavi di gusti in generale.



Non esistono gusti in generale.
Più che altro esistono gusti in particolare.
Ho amici vegetariani ai quali la domanda "come mai?" "Ma come fate?" etc. credo gli venga rivolta quotidianamente.
Ma... saranno cazzi loro?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non esistono gusti in generale.
> Più che altro esistono gusti in particolare.
> Ho amici vegetariani ai quali la domanda "come mai?" "Ma come fate?" etc. credo gli venga rivolta quotidianamente.
> Ma... saranno cazzi loro?


Danny, puttana eva zoccola, il punto è che tu cerchi il consenso altrui. Sennò non passavi la vita a spiegare agli altri i tuoi indubbiamente raffinati gusti. E questo è molto da stronzi, in generale, anche da testomancato nel tuo caso particolare. Essù.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma, diciamo, da anni evito le persone che non abbiamo quel minimo di elasticità mentale per evitare di fare domande del genere.
> O per non accettare ciò che non è conforme alla loro visione del mondo.



Ciao

ok. bene ... 

sono cresciuta, che mi martellavano con la storia che per come sono, 
nessuno mi avrebbe mai voluta, perché troppo ribelle pacifica e non consone a certi canoni. 
Ma chi se ne frega. Non ho capito io. Non faccio male a nessuno. Ho solo le mie convinzioni. Punto. 
Infatti. Basta evitare e chi rimane ... è colui che vede oltre le "convenzioni" ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok. bene ...
> 
> ...


Che figata.


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, puttana eva zoccola, il punto è che tu cerchi il consenso altrui. Sennò non passavi la vita a spiegare agli altri i tuoi *indubbiamente raffinati gust*i. E questo *è molto da stronzi*, in generale, anche da *testomancato* nel tuo caso particolare. Essù.


Da cosa lo deduci?
A me sinceramente di dover spiegare i gusti miei non me ne frega nulla, come non mi importa nulla dei gusti degli altri. Da n post dico che le emozioni sono soggettive e non vanno motivate né oggettivate.
E non ho passato la vita a spiegare nulla agli altri.
Sono cose che faccio solo con chi mi interessa veramente.
Se mi va di parlarne qui è perché qui mi sento libero di parlare finalmente di me stesso, aprendomi di più del solito.
E constatare come tanti, te compreso, abbiamo solo voglia di giudicare gli altri per come scrivono, per come pensano, per le emozioni che provano, e con l'obiettivo di sentirsi superiori a loro.
Tu sei proprio uno dei classici rompiballe che non frequenterei mai nella vita.
Il primo che ha sempre giudicato me e gli altri sulla base delle scelte.
Uno, seppur virtuale, di quelli a cui accennavo prima.
Compreso l'esempio?


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok. bene ...
> 
> ...


Esattamente Sienne.
Trovare il proprio spazio.
Non piacere a tutti.
Fare le proprie scelte con la propria testa.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata.


JB, cresci tu tra tre culture con idee differenti e tutti a martellarti ... 
Certo, non sono una che urla, o che fa casino ... ma vado ugualmente per la mia.
Non mi hanno convinta per nulla. Tutto qua. Sarà sbagliato. 
Ma è stato l'unico modo che ho trovato per vivere il più pacifico possibile. 
Non è facile, cazzo ...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Da cosa lo deduci?
> A me sinceramente di dover spiegare i gusti miei non me ne frega nulla, come non mi importa nulla dei gusti degli altri. Da n post dico che le emozioni sono soggettive e non vanno motivate né oggettivate.
> E non ho passato la vita a spiegare nulla agli altri.
> Sono cose che faccio solo con chi mi interessa veramente.
> ...


Ma guarda cazzo che ti sei rifatto il classico post un tanto al chilo dove ti rigiustifichi perchè incompreso ed il mondo ce l'ha con te. Gnè gnè, l'hai scritto tu stesso che hai passato la vita a giustificarti per i tuoi gusti, mica io, ed adesso no, esce l'orgoglio che non te ne importa nulla blablabla, e figurati. Se uno ti scrive qualsiasi fregnaccia vagamente critica ecco il post piagnone/giustificativo di mille righe che un po' sconfessa quello che scrivi due post prima, un po' ammicca, un po' tenta di essere ragionevole, un po' tanto fa il pianto. E che cazzo è, su.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, cresci tu tra tre culture con idee differenti e tutti a martellarti ...
> Certo, non sono una che urla, o che fa casino ... ma vado ugualmente per la mia.
> Non mi hanno convinta per nulla. Tutto qua. Sarà sbagliato.
> Ma è stato l'unico modo che ho trovato per vivere il più pacifico possibile.
> Non è facile, cazzo ...


Come sono cresciuto io non l'auguro a nessuno ma vabbè, era per il ribelle pacifico che mi faceva pensare a Ghandi.


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda cazzo che ti sei rifatto il classico post un tanto al chilo dove ti rigiustifichi perchè incompreso ed il mondo ce l'ha con te. Gnè gnè, l'hai scritto tu stesso che hai passato la vita a giustificarti per i tuoi gusti, mica io, ed adesso no, esce l'orgoglio che non te ne importa nulla blablabla, e figurati. Se uno ti scrive qualsiasi fregnaccia vagamente critica ecco il post piagnone/giustificativo di mille righe che un po' sconfessa quello che scrivi due post prima, un po' ammicca, un po' tenta di essere ragionevole, un po' tanto fa il pianto. E che cazzo è, su.



Allora vediamo insieme quel post che citi e diamogli maggior dignità interpretativa.
Mi dite sempre che sono prolisso, ma appena abbrevio scattano tutte le interpretazioni fuorvianti su cui non concordo...
"E' *diciamo* tutta la vita che mi devo giustificare per i miei gusti. Non si concepisce un uomo, un *maschio* che non impazzisca per il calcio, per esempio.*Da quando ero bambino e mi si chiedeva sempre "che squadra tieni?".* A un certo punto uno si inventa un modo di rispondere."

Le domande erano da bambino, da ragazzino, quando si ha un modello di riferimento a cui appellarsi e quelli che si allontanano ti incuriosiscono e gli chiedi perché.
Da adulto nessuno ti chiede più nulla, ma vedi chiaramente che negli ambiti obbligati, quello lavorativo, quello degli incontri occasionali etc, se non sei conforme a determinati parametri... non parli di calcio il lunedì o il giovedì mattina, non fai le partite di calcetto, ti perdi delle occasioni di socializzazione... e vieni escluso.
Per dire... io NON posso bere alcol: ho dei problemi di salute.
Sai quante volte a pranzo con persone che conosco occasionalmente mi tocca giustificare questa cosa?
E spiegare perché?
Ma saranno cazzi miei che non posso bere, già la cosa mi pesa del suo, sentirmi dire "OH, ma dai, un bicchiere, su, dai, facci compagnia, ma perché non vuoi?" mi sta sulle balle.
Sono adulto: se dico di no c'è una ragione.
E che cazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora vediamo insieme quel post che citi e diamogli maggior dignità interpretativa.
> Mi dite sempre che sono prolisso, ma appena abbrevio scattano tutte le interpretazioni fuorvianti su cui non concordo...
> "E' *diciamo* tutta la vita che mi devo giustificare per i miei gusti. Non si concepisce un uomo, un *maschio* che non impazzisca per il calcio, per esempio.*Da quando ero bambino e mi si chiedeva sempre "che squadra tieni?".* A un certo punto uno si inventa un modo di rispondere."
> 
> ...


Sì, ciao.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come sono cresciuto io non l'auguro a nessuno ma vabbè, era per il ribelle pacifico che mi faceva pensare a Ghandi.



Va bebbè, siamo in due. Anche se con storie sicuramente molto differenti. 
Personalmente ho solo avuto almeno l'intelligenza di fregarmene di tante cose. 
E questo non mi ha fregata ... come tanti nella mia stessa situazione ...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Va bebbè, siamo in due. Anche se con storie sicuramente molto differenti.
> Personalmente ho solo avuto almeno l'intelligenza di fregarmene di tante cose.
> E questo non mi ha fregata ... come tanti nella mia stessa situazione ...


Bene, ti dedico questa:

[video=youtube;L9ndJUCoFJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ndJUCoFJc[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora vediamo insieme quel post che citi e diamogli maggior dignità interpretativa.
> Mi dite sempre che sono prolisso, ma appena abbrevio scattano tutte le interpretazioni fuorvianti su cui non concordo...
> "E' *diciamo* tutta la vita che mi devo giustificare per i miei gusti. Non si concepisce un uomo, un *maschio* che non impazzisca per il calcio, per esempio.*Da quando ero bambino e mi si chiedeva sempre "che squadra tieni?".* A un certo punto uno si inventa un modo di rispondere."
> 
> ...


Dovresti imparare a fregartene. Ci sono persone con cui è possibile confrontarsi ed altri per cui in caso tu non sia come loro tu dovresti cambiare.

Ed io sono Atifoso, Ateo e vegetariano e pure musicista..... cioè non ne va bene una! :rotfl:


----------



## danny (23 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dovresti imparare a fregartene. Ci sono persone con cui è possibile confrontarsi ed altri per cui in caso tu non sia come loro tu dovresti cambiare.
> 
> Ed io sono Atifoso, Ateo e vegetariano e pure musicista..... cioè non ne va bene una! :rotfl:


Atifoso, ateo, nudista.
E non guardo la tv.:carneval:


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene, ti dedico questa:
> 
> [video=youtube;L9ndJUCoFJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ndJUCoFJc[/video]



Grazie! E viva i tedeschi ... :up:
Poi mi piace il gioco di parole tra accept e rebel ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Da cosa lo deduci?
> A me sinceramente di dover spiegare i gusti miei non me ne frega nulla, come non mi importa nulla dei gusti degli altri. Da n post dico che le emozioni sono soggettive e non vanno motivate né oggettivate.
> E non ho passato la vita a spiegare nulla agli altri.
> Sono cose che faccio solo con chi mi interessa veramente.
> ...


mi colpisce questo; con tua moglie non lo sei o contano sempre prima di tutto le cose che ha da dire lei?
che è un po' l'impressione che si ha (che io ho) leggendo la tua storia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Atifoso, ateo, nudista.
> E non guardo la tv.:carneval:


4 a 3... bleh bleh bleh bleh! 

Scherzi a parte.... in casa sono nudista pure io. :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 4 a 3... bleh bleh bleh bleh!
> 
> Scherzi a parte.... in casa sono nudista pure io. :rotfl:


Atifosa, atea, vegetariana, contraria agli armamenti, gli eserciti e i conflitti di goni genere, non guardo/non ho la TV (ma lo schermo per i films sì) e sono sempre vestita. Anche quando sono da sola


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Atifosa, atea, vegetariana, contraria agli armamenti, gli eserciti e i conflitti di goni genere, non guardo/non ho la TV (ma lo schermo per i films sì) e sono sempre vestita. Anche quando sono da sola


Scusa sono scoppiata a ridere....io ho 3 televisori che praticamente vanno contermporaneamente


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

Meglio che non faccia outing


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa sono scoppiata a ridere....io ho 3 televisori che praticamente vanno contermporaneamente


da qualche parte tutte queste informazioni sui fatti di cronaca le prenderai pure .


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> da qualche parte tutte queste informazioni sui fatti di cronaca le prenderai pure .


non guardo mai in tg
Di solito leggo su internet


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non guardo mai in tg
> Di solito leggo su internet


anche io faccio rassegna stampa quasi sempre online, però solo la stampa internazionale e le pagine di politica internazionale o cultura di alcuni quotidiani -che tu non leggeresti mai, credo-. Mi sa che anche le nostre cronologie sono un peletto diverse 

PS: e allora che cavolo guardi in TV? ah, già, uomini e donne  carneval.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Meglio che non faccia outing


Come no !!! Fai pure fai pure


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io faccio rassegna stampa quasi sempre online, però solo la stampa internazionale e le pagine di politica internazionale o cultura di alcuni quotidiani -che tu non leggeresti mai, credo-. Mi sa che anche le nostre cronologie sono un peletto diverse
> 
> PS: e allora che cavolo guardi in TV? ah, già, uomini e donne  carneval.


Quando c'è uomini e donne sono in ufficio quindi purtroppo me lo perdo


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come no !!! Fai pure fai pure


Se adesso dicessi che non posseggo una macchina da almeno 10 anni, All'inizio per necessità (i primi due anni) _*ma per i restanti per scelta*_, secondo te, Annablume comincerebbe a guardarmi con sguardo lascivo ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se adesso dicessi che non posseggo una macchina da almeno 10 anni, All'inizio per necessità (i primi due anni) _*ma per i restanti per scelta*_, secondo te, Annablume comincerebbe a guardarmi con sguardo lascivo ?


No perchè sei salito più di una volta sulla mia macchina che va a gasolio


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se adesso dicessi che non posseggo una macchina da almeno 10 anni, All'inizio per necessità (i primi due anni) _*ma per i restanti per scelta*_, secondo te, Annablume comincerebbe a guardarmi con sguardo lascivo ?


Io ti ci guarderei .. Anna non so ..forse si :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No perchè sei salito più di una volta sulla mia macchina che va a gasolio


Sono stato costretto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono stato costretto



Sei senza vergogna....


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se adesso dicessi che non posseggo una macchina da almeno 10 anni, All'inizio per necessità (i primi due anni) _*ma per i restanti per scelta*_, secondo te, Annablume comincerebbe a guardarmi con sguardo lascivo ?



capisco...patente revocata


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> capisco...patente revocata


Tzk. Tzk


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tzk. Tzk



vabbè dai, può succedere


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, può succedere


Aridaje. La patente ce l'ho. E la macchina che non ho.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aridaje. La patente ce l'ho. E la macchina che non ho.



ah, ho capito, te l'hanno sequestrata!
o forse confiscata?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa sono scoppiata a ridere....io ho 3 televisori che praticamente vanno contermporaneamente


:up:
Ognuno di noi per qualche aspetto è divergente da qualsiasi persona con la quale si confronta e per parecchie cose si può trovare a doversi giustificare perché gli piace o non gli piace qualcosa.
L'importante è non credersi speciale perché esiste pure la categoria degli speciali.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah, ho capito, te l'hanno sequestrata!
> o forse confiscata?


None . TI spiego come è andata.

Quando mi è morta l'ultima, una fiestina che mi ha dato tante soddisfazioni, non avevo una breccola in tasca, o meglio ce l'avevo ma non mi andava di spenderle per una macchina, e quindi ho sfruttato mio fratello rubandogli a turno o la moto (Honda Transalp), o la macchina (Renault Clio)  Poi sono partito per Milano, e mi sono detto, quando torno me la ricompro. Mi sono trovato talmente bene senza, che non l'ho ricomprata, e tutt'oggi mi muovo o a piedi (cammino moltissimo) o con i mezzi.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ognuno di noi per qualche aspetto è divergente da qualsiasi persona con la quale si confronta e per parecchie cose si può trovare a doversi giustificare perché gli piace o non gli piace qualcosa.
> L'importante è non credersi speciale perché esiste pure la categoria degli speciali.



Ciao

non mi credo speciale. Ma proprio per nulla. 
Ma ci troviamo tutti nella stessa barca ... 
e stiamo andando tranquillamente alla deriva ... 
Ciò non centra nulla, con ciò che ci piace ... 



sienne


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> None . TI spiego come è andata.
> 
> Quando mi è morta l'ultima, una fiestina che mi ha dato tante soddisfazioni, non avevo una breccola in tasca, o meglio ce l'avevo ma non mi andava di spenderle per una macchina, e quindi ho sfruttato mio fratello rubandogli a turno o la moto (Honda Transalp), o la macchina (Renault Clio)  Poi sono partito per Milano, e mi sono detto, quando torno me la ricompro. Mi sono trovato talmente bene senza, che non l'ho ricomprata, e tutt'oggi mi muovo o a piedi (cammino moltissimo) o con i mezzi.


hai fatto bene, pure io a milano non vorrei la macchina, un delirio girare a milano per una provinciale come me, e poi non ci sono parcheggi


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene, pure io a milano non vorrei la macchina, *un delirio girare a milano *per una provinciale come me, e poi non ci sono parcheggi


Perché a Roma invece te la raccontano.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ognuno di noi per qualche aspetto è divergente da qualsiasi persona con la quale si confronta e per parecchie cose si può trovare a doversi giustificare perché gli piace o non gli piace qualcosa.
> L'importante è non credersi speciale perché esiste pure la categoria degli speciali.


Quoto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Atifosa, atea, vegetariana, contraria agli armamenti, gli eserciti e i conflitti di goni genere, non guardo/non ho la TV (ma lo schermo per i films sì) e *sono sempre vestita.* *Anche quando sono da sola*


sempre per colpa di quelle tettone che ti ritrovi. Giusto? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi credo speciale. Ma proprio per nulla.
> Ma ci troviamo tutti nella stessa barca ...
> ...


Non tutti sono sulla barca, c'è chi è sullo yacht e chi nuota.
Cercare di trovare obiettivi comuni e mezzi adeguati per raggiungerli è compito della politica.
Io facevo un discorso relativo al considerarsi divergenti come se fosse un valore in sé, quando, per me, si tratta solo di essere tutti diversi.
C'è chi ama sentirsi speciale per principio e mette in evidenza, a se stesso, gli aspetti che considera meno comuni, mentre per mille altri aspetti rientra nella massa.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché a Roma invece te la raccontano.


immagino, ma purtroppo non sono pratica
in effetti nelle grandi città credo che a molti converrebbe stare senza macchina e al limite noleggiarla per i viaggi lunghi, facendo 2 conti
poi dipende molto dalla vita che si fa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché a Roma invece te la raccontano.


Ma non puoi dire che sia paragonabile il servizio comunale/privato/regionale .......ATM batte ATAC su tutti i fronti. 

Senza andare a cercare le colpe.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> hai fatto bene, pure io a milano non vorrei la macchina, un delirio girare a milano per una provinciale come me, e poi non ci sono parcheggi


Muoversi con la macchina in certe realtà è un controsenso. Ti porto l'esempio di molti miei colleghi qui a Roma. 
Dal mio quartiere al lavoro io con metropolitana ci metto poco più di un'ora (tempi presi dal momento in cui metto il primo piede sul pavimento al momento in cui accendo il pc, quindi colazione, doccia, etc etc). Loro con la macchina ci mettono leggermente meno come tempi di viaggio, ma arrivano a sprecarne a volte anche il doppio per trovare parcheggio. Quindi per parcheggiare agevolmente sono costretti ad uscire di casa molto prima per non trovarli tutti occupati. Ripeto: escono di casa un'ora prima del dovuto solo per poter parcheggiare


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tutti sono sulla barca, c'è chi è sullo yacht e chi nuota.
> Cercare di trovare obiettivi comuni e mezzi adeguati per raggiungerli è compito della politica.
> Io facevo un discorso relativo al considerarsi divergenti come se fosse un valore in sé, quando, per me, si tratta solo di essere tutti diversi.
> C'è chi ama sentirsi speciale per principio e mette in evidenza, a se stesso, gli aspetti che considera meno comuni, mentre per mille altri aspetti rientra nella massa.



Ciao

ok ... è un altro discorso. 
Ero rimasta nell'inquadratura che noi facciamo certe scelte ogni giorno,
e con quelle scelte sosteniamo o meno certe cose. È ovvio che si fanno 
compromessi, perché non si ha scelta ... ma una certa consapevolezza
a riguardo la trovo fondamentale. E come barca intendo la terra ... 
ne abbiamo una sola ... e non la stiamo trattando bene, anche nel piccolo. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... è un altro discorso.
> Ero rimasta nell'inquadratura che noi facciamo certe scelte ogni giorno,
> ...


Non avevo capito niente


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non puoi dire che sia paragonabile il servizio comunale/privato/regionale .......*ATM batte ATAC su tutti i fronti.
> *
> Senza andare a cercare le colpe.


ATM batte ATAC anche perché a livello di estensione territoriale Milano è lo sgabuzzino/ripostiglio delle scope di Roma.

E comunque non credere, i miei bei santi, quelli dell'ATM me li hanno fatti tirare giù dal calendario. Specialmente quelli del 14 

Edit: Anzi, come dite voi: Specialmente quelli della 14


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non avevo capito niente



Ciao Bruni,

l'avevo capito ... 
Perché so, che ci tieni a certe cose ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> immagino, ma purtroppo non sono pratica
> in effetti nelle grandi città credo che a molti converrebbe stare senza macchina e al limite noleggiarla per i viaggi lunghi, facendo 2 conti
> poi dipende molto dalla vita che si fa


Attualmente sta prendendo piede il car sharing. Se ne vedono molte di più in giro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se adesso dicessi che non posseggo una macchina da almeno 10 anni, All'inizio per necessità (i primi due anni) _*ma per i restanti per scelta*_, secondo te, Annablume comincerebbe a guardarmi *con sguardo lascivo ?*



:risata::risata::risata: prima ti dovrei vedere, e non so se riuscirei a farlo oltre la montagna di carbonara e i cumuli di maiali morti che ci dividono


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> ATM batte ATAC anche perché a livello di estensione territoriale Milano è lo sgabuzzino/ripostiglio delle scope di Roma.
> 
> E comunque non credere, i miei bei santi, quelli dell'ATM me li hanno fatti tirare giù dal calendario. Specialmente quelli del 14
> 
> Edit: Anzi, come dite voi: Specialmente quelli della 14


Ma era che non contavano le dimensioni?? :rotfl: 
Scherzi a parte. L'estensione di Milano comprende anche tutto il territorio esterno. Di provincia. 4 linee metropolitane aiutano molto. Sono lo corsie preferenziali e sopratutto il fatto che, al contrario di Roma, i mezzi non sono solo per anziani e ragazzini...... non detto da me. Cmq il 14 passa in cordusio... fammi un salutino dal finestrino quando passi. :mrgreen:

Ehm..."della 14" non lo dicono i Milanesi. Gli altri. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: prima ti dovrei vedere, e non so se riuscirei a farlo oltre la montagna di carbonara e i cumuli di maiali morti che ci dividono


L'importante è iniziare. E non credere  Anche io ogni tanto mangio l'insalata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'importante è iniziare. E non credere  Anche io ogni tanto mangio l'insalata.



ssssseeeeee, mica mi ti comperi con un'insalata


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sempre per colpa di quelle tettone che ti ritrovi. Giusto? :rotfl:


Ma quali tettone! Non offendere. Non avrebbero il permesso di cittadinanza su di me. Ho tette più che normali; sempre più di quante ne vorrei (che sono le tette concave o alla Tebe), ma che non rovinano troppo il mio profilo arioso


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... è un altro discorso.
> Ero rimasta nell'inquadratura che noi facciamo certe scelte ogni giorno,
> ...


quoto!!!!! Se posso approvo, con gioia.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

OT
Anna chi è la donna nell'immagine del profilo?
Grz


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma quali tettone! Non offendere. Non avrebbero il permesso di cittadinanza su di me. Ho tette più che normali; sempre più di quante ne vorrei (che sono le tette concave o alla Tebe), ma che non rovinano troppo il mio profilo arioso


mi è appena crollato un mito. :mexican:

Basta...... devo studiare!! :nuke:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT
> Anna chi è la donna nell'immagine del profilo?
> Grz



Blume, maledizione. Anna*Blume* :smile:

E' un fotogramma di un film francese che adoro del 2004, Immertel ad vitam, di Enki Bilal. Lei è Linda Hardy che impersona Jill Bioskop.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Blume, maledizione. Anna*Blume* :smile:
> 
> E' un fotogramma di un film francese che adoro del 2004, Immertel ad vitam, di Enki Bilal. Lei è Linda Hardy che impersona Jill Bioskop.


Grazie.
Altro OT
Chi è AnnaBLUME? Nome di fantasia, personaggio reale, di fantasia?
Che significa BLUME?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Altro OT
> Chi è AnnaBLUME? Nome di fantasia, personaggio reale, di fantasia?
> Che significa BLUME?


E' il cognome del personaggio principale (appunto Anna Blume) di un libro stupendo di Paul Auster, _In the Country of Last Things_ (Nel paese delle ultime cose​). Di Anna ce ne sono tante, di Anna Blume c'è solo lei


----------



## Hellseven (23 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' il cognome del personaggio principale (appunto Anna Blume) di un libro stupendo di Paul Auster, _In the Country of Last Things_ (Nel paese delle ultime cose​). Di Anna ce ne sono tante, di Anna Blume c'è solo lei


.... No due: ci sei anche TU


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> .... No due: ci sei anche TU


eh. :smile:

ma se continui a chiamarmi Anna e basta, nemmeno quello


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tutti sono sulla barca, c'è chi è sullo yacht e chi nuota.
> Cercare di trovare obiettivi comuni e mezzi adeguati per raggiungerli è compito della politica.
> Io facevo un discorso relativo al considerarsi divergenti come se fosse un valore in sé, quando, per me, si tratta solo di essere tutti diversi.
> *C'è chi ama sentirsi speciale per principio e mette in evidenza, a se stesso, gli aspetti che considera meno comuni, mentre per mille altri aspetti rientra nella massa*.



quotone


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Muoversi con la macchina in certe realtà è un controsenso. Ti porto l'esempio di molti miei colleghi qui a Roma.
> Dal mio quartiere al lavoro io con metropolitana ci metto poco più di un'ora (tempi presi dal momento in cui metto il primo piede sul pavimento al momento in cui accendo il pc, quindi colazione, doccia, etc etc). Loro con la macchina ci mettono leggermente meno come tempi di viaggio, ma arrivano a sprecarne a volte anche il doppio per trovare parcheggio. Quindi per parcheggiare agevolmente sono costretti ad uscire di casa molto prima per non trovarli tutti occupati. Ripeto: escono di casa un'ora prima del dovuto solo per poter parcheggiare


Quoto.
A Vicenza non ci sta la metropolitana però si va scialli con l'auto e si trova sempre parcheggio.

Nelle grandi metropoli non ha senso, perchè non c'è spazio per muoversi...

Poi scendi più giù ha ancora meno senso perchè ivi l'auto te la ciulano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Muoversi con la macchina in certe realtà è un controsenso. Ti porto l'esempio di molti miei colleghi qui a Roma.
> Dal mio quartiere al lavoro io con metropolitana ci metto poco più di un'ora (tempi presi dal momento in cui metto il primo piede sul pavimento al momento in cui accendo il pc, quindi colazione, doccia, etc etc). Loro con la macchina ci mettono leggermente meno come tempi di viaggio, ma arrivano a sprecarne a volte anche il doppio per trovare parcheggio. Quindi per parcheggiare agevolmente sono costretti ad uscire di casa molto prima per non trovarli tutti occupati. Ripeto: escono di casa un'ora prima del dovuto solo per poter parcheggiare


Ma tu sei "fortunato" a metterci solo un'ora con la metro. Senza contare che tu devi dar conto solo a te stesso, per quanto ne so, e magari buona parte di quelli che vanno in macchina devono anche perchè con la macchina fanno cose (esempi classici figli/spesa/sailcazzo).


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei "fortunato" a metterci solo un'ora con la metro. Senza contare che tu devi dar conto solo a te stesso, per quanto ne so, e magari buona parte di quelli che vanno in macchina devono anche perchè con la macchina fanno cose (esempi classici figli/spesa/sailcazzo).



Certo, ok. Ma non puoi negare, che veramente 
una grande parte la usa alla cazzo di cane,
invece di prendere una bici o un mezzo pubblico ...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Certo, ok. Ma non puoi negare, che veramente
> una grande parte la usa *alla cazzo di cane*,
> invece di prendere una bici o un mezzo pubblico ...


Non so in Svizzera, ma in genere a Roma i mezzi sono stracarichi di gente.

P.S: ou, cosa sono queste brutte parole?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei "fortunato" a metterci solo un'ora con la metro. Senza contare che tu devi dar conto solo a te stesso, per quanto ne so, e magari buona parte di quelli che vanno in macchina devono anche perchè con la macchina fanno cose (esempi classici figli/spesa/sailcazzo).


A milano ci sono 5287 auto per km quadrato
Ad Enna 66.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A milano ci sono 5287 auto per km quadrato
> Ad Enna 66.


A Vicenza?


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so in Svizzera, ma in genere a Roma i mezzi sono stracarichi di gente.
> 
> P.S: ou, cosa sono queste brutte parole?



L'ho letto oggi. Mi sembra proprio da te ... 
Mi ha fatto ridere, non conoscevo questa espressione ... 


Nelle ore di punta, anche qui in Svizzera sono molto pieni. 
Pazienza, stai in piedi. Non si può avere tutto ...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A Vicenza?


Saranno 800...

Se siamo appassionati di targhe scopriamo che Milano era quella con le cifre più avanti, già negli anni 70 aveva superato i sei numeri e aveva la lettera, esempio mio zio aveva la 128 targata MI. M6.... quando noi eravamo a VI. 24

Dopo Milano seguiva roma, e poi Napoli. Indi Genova...

Incredibile nel 2014, nonostante il calo disastroso di immatricolazioni ad Aprile ci sono state serie difficoltà perchè da Foggia dove le fanno per l'Istituto poligrafico di questo stato...non riescono ad esaudire le richieste...

Non oso pensare che accadrebbe a Roma senza metropolitana o mezzi pubblici..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A Vicenza?


Mi ricordo che in veneto era così.

Ordine delle auto

Padova
Verona
Vicenza
Venezia
Treviso
Belluno
Rovigo

Ma rovigo targhe basse perchè provincia par ultima


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei "fortunato" a metterci solo un'ora con la metro. Senza contare che tu devi dar conto solo a te stesso, per quanto ne so, e magari buona parte di quelli che vanno in macchina devono anche perchè con la macchina fanno cose (esempi classici figli/spesa/sailcazzo).


Vero. Ma in parte. Se hai la sfortuna di abitare in certe zone di Roma, in genere i nuovi quartieri dormitorio nati negli ultimi decenni e che non sono serviti per niente, o la macchina, o comunque un mezzo di proprietà, o ti spari. Ci sono dei quartieri che se per sfortuna ti sei dimenticato di comprare il pane, o prendi la macchina per arrivare al centro commerciale più vicino oppure niente pane. Io ho la fortuna di abitare in una zona relativamente centrale e ho praticamente tutto a portata di _passeggiata.

_Ciò non toglie che però ci si potrebbe organizzare meglio. Se ti fai un giro per il raccordo nelle ore di punta: una macchina, una persona dentro. Ma che ci vuole, ad esempio, a organizzarsi in tre o quattro colleghi della stessa zona, e una volta la prendo io, una volta la prendi tu, ma prendiamo sempre una macchina sola.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. Ma in parte. Se hai la sfortuna di abitare in certe zone di Roma, in genere i nuovi quartieri dormitorio nati negli ultimi decenni e che non sono serviti per niente, o la macchina, o comunque un mezzo di proprietà, o ti spari. Ci sono dei quartieri che se per sfortuna ti sei dimenticato di comprare il pane, o prendi la macchina per arrivare al centro commerciale più vicino oppure niente pane. Io ho la fortuna di abitare in una zona relativamente centrale e* ho praticamente tutto a portata di*_*passeggiata.*
> 
> _Ciò non toglie che però ci si potrebbe organizzare meglio. Se ti fai un giro per il raccordo nelle ore di punta: una macchina, una persona dentro. Ma che ci vuole, ad esempio, a organizzarsi in tre o quattro colleghi della stessa zona, e una volta la prendo io, una volta la prendi tu, ma prendiamo sempre una macchina sola.



...piove


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi vorrei chiedere ad annab e occhiverdi per cosa si emozionano....allora chi piange davanti ad un film è un coglione?o dobbiamo piangere per forza davanti ai drammi della vita?mi tengo le mie emozioni tranquillamente,due domenica fà mi sono commosso per le due vittorie di Macio Melandri in superbike.....sarò matto io,CAZZO MA SONO VIVO.


Ciao Oscuro! 

Io non piango mai per una partita e nemmeno per un film. La prima è un gioco che non mi cambia la vita, il secondo è finzione, difficile che mi condizioni. 

Ho pianto quando fu eletto Monti e avevo ragione, visto quanto ha condizionato il mondo del lavoro. 
Ho pianto, ancora prima, a ogni vittoria di Berlusconi. 
Ho pianto nel 2003, al discorso di Giovanni Paolo II contro la guerra in Iraq.
Queste le trovo cose serie, che ci condizionano.

Ma il calcio... giusto dieci anni fa mi arrabbiavo quando perdeva l'Inter. 
Poi ho capito che sono altre le cose per cui vale la pena piangere, non uno stupido gioco che ormai non ha valori sani, tra scommesse, scandali e doping. 

Accusate persone che non si emozionano di non capirlo... come fosse indispensabile per la vita. 

Ma scusate tanto, secondo me è molto più utile capire altro...


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ognuno di noi per qualche aspetto è divergente da qualsiasi persona con la quale si confronta e per parecchie cose si può trovare a doversi giustificare perché gli piace o non gli piace qualcosa.
> L'importante è non credersi speciale perché esiste pure la categoria degli speciali.


:up:


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> L'ho letto oggi. Mi sembra proprio da te ...
> Mi ha fatto ridere, non conoscevo questa espressione ...
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, stare in piedi si sta sempre.
A volte però non riesci neppure a entrare nei mezzi.
Quando prendevo la linea 1 in certi orari ne facevo passare qualcuna perché non c'era fisicamente più posto.
Hai presente le sardine?


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. Ma in parte. Se hai la sfortuna di abitare in certe zone di Roma, in genere i nuovi quartieri dormitorio nati negli ultimi decenni e che non sono serviti per niente, o la macchina, o comunque un mezzo di proprietà, o ti spari. Ci sono dei quartieri che se per sfortuna ti sei dimenticato di comprare il pane, o prendi la macchina per arrivare al centro commerciale più vicino oppure niente pane. Io ho la fortuna di abitare in una zona relativamente centrale e ho praticamente tutto a portata di _passeggiata.
> 
> _Ciò non toglie che però ci si potrebbe organizzare meglio. Se ti fai un giro per il raccordo nelle ore di punta: una macchina, una persona dentro. M*a che ci vuole, ad esempio, a organizzarsi in tre o quattro colleghi della stessa zona, e una volta la prendo io, una volta la prendi tu, ma prendiamo sempre una macchina sola.*



Averceli. Da me per esempio in ufficio si arriva tutti da parti diverse, e tra l'altro a orari diversi.
Comunque prendiamo tutti i mezzi.
Però... con l'auto impiegherei 15 minuti per tornare a casa la sera, con i mezzi ora che stanno facendo dei cazzo di lavori di asfaltatura dal 9 giugno e non si sa quando cazzo finiranno  (sai, si prendono le ditte con il preventivo più basso....) un'ora. Più che altro risparmio sui vetri rotti e sui graffi, che da noi in periferia milanese sono frequenti sulle auto parcheggiate. 
La questione dei quartieri dormitorio è reale e tangibile, e figlia di una speculazione urbanistica che ha avuto origine dagli anni 50 in poi, e purtroppo le casse non proprio a posto dei comuni dell'hinterland e una certa propensione delle amministrazioni a spendere dove si mangia di più (e non per i servizi realmente utili) fa il resto. Dove abito io stanno discutendo se sostituire l'autobus di linea con uno a chiamata (meno costoso per le casse comunali). Ovviamente tra mille polemiche di chi usa i mezzi.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Con i mezzi mi ci vorrebbe un'ora e mezza quasi. La mattina anche con l'auto non é una passeggiata ma la sera in 30/40 min arrivo a casa. Avendo figli da recuperare al calcio o comunque facendo orari sempre diversi con la macchina sono molto più comoda.
Ammetto anche che non sopporto i mezzi pubblici soprattutto d'estate. Tendenzialmente li evito..


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con i mezzi mi ci vorrebbe un'ora e mezza quasi. La mattina anche con l'auto non é una passeggiata ma la sera in 30/40 min arrivo a casa. Avendo figli da recuperare al calcio o comunque facendo orari sempre diversi con la macchina sono molto più comoda.
> Ammetto anche che non sopporto i mezzi pubblici soprattutto d'estate. Tendenzialmente li evito..



I calcoli ognuno li fa.
Non è che a tutti debbano poi piacere i mezzi pubblici, soprattutto a certi orari.
Ho ancora in mente quei 5 anni della mia vita in cui dovevo recarmi a lavorare dall'altra parte di Milano.
Avevo provato in tutte le maniera: auto in tangenziale a passo d'uomo, con costi esorbitanti di carburante.
Mezzi: 2 autobus, due metropolitane più tratti lunghi a piedi.
Alla fine sempre un'ora e mezza/due ore ci mettevo, ogni giorno 3/4 ore se ne andavano solo di spostamenti.
Mi alzavo alle 5,30 e tornavo a casa alle 19 di sera, distrutto. Mezz'ora di pausa per mangiare. Dormivo sulla metro. Fortuna non dovevo fare straordinari.
Mia figlia è nata in quel periodo.
Figurati che mi svegliavo anche di notte, dormivo pochissimo, perché lei piangeva.
Non è stato un periodo facile, infatti ho sviluppato un po' di problemi di salute.


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2014)

*Ciao*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro!
> 
> Io non piango mai per una partita e nemmeno per un film. La prima è un gioco che non mi cambia la vita, il secondo è finzione, difficile che mi condizioni.
> 
> ...


Ciao a te.Intanto io non accuso nessuno....!!Rivendico solo il diritto ad emozionarsi per quello che ci fa realmente emozionare.Scontato emozionarsi per le cose serie della vita,rivendico il diritto ad emozionarsi anche per le cazzate.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a te.Intanto io non accuso nessuno....!!Rivendico solo il diritto ad emozionarsi per quello che ci fa realmente emozionare.Scontato emozionarsi per le cose serie della vita,rivendico il diritto ad emozionarsi anche per le cazzate.


Mi associo... Anzi dirò di più le cose serie le affronto con determinazione,, Buongiorno


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, stare in piedi si sta sempre.
> A volte però non riesci neppure a entrare nei mezzi.
> Quando prendevo la linea 1 in certi orari ne facevo passare qualcuna perché non c'era fisicamente più posto.
> Hai presente le sardine?



Ciao danny,

ho ben presente, che - scusa se lo dico - non si può fare un paragone. 
In Svizzera i servizi sono veramente buoni e in un buonissimo stato. 
Si paga molto (abbonamento generale: 3550 Fr.), anche le tasse sono alte,
ma quando vedi i tuoi soldi impegnati, paghi anche volentieri ... 

È l'abuso e il mal uso dell'auto, che mi dà noia. Certe cose non si possono 
proprio vedere. Ad esempio qui è vietato portare i figli con la macchina a scuola. 
Figurati ci sono consiglieri che vanno con la bici o tram al palazzo federale a lavorare. 


sienne


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny,
> 
> ho ben presente, che - scusa se lo dico - non si può fare un paragone.
> In Svizzera i servizi sono veramente buoni e in un buonissimo stato.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a te.Intanto io non accuso nessuno....!!Rivendico solo il diritto ad emozionarsi per quello che ci fa realmente emozionare.Scontato emozionarsi per le cose serie della vita,rivendico il diritto ad emozionarsi anche per le cazzate.


Quoto. Che poi siano cazzate chi lo stabilisce?


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto. Che poi siano cazzate chi lo stabilisce?


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vero. Ma in parte. Se hai la sfortuna di abitare in certe zone di Roma, in genere i nuovi quartieri dormitorio nati negli ultimi decenni e che non sono serviti per niente, o la macchina, o comunque un mezzo di proprietà, o ti spari. Ci sono dei quartieri che se per sfortuna ti sei dimenticato di comprare il pane, o prendi la macchina per arrivare al centro commerciale più vicino oppure niente pane. Io ho la fortuna di abitare in una zona relativamente centrale e ho praticamente tutto a portata di _passeggiata.
> 
> _Ciò non toglie che però ci si potrebbe organizzare meglio. Se ti fai un giro per il raccordo nelle ore di punta: una macchina, una persona dentro. *Ma che ci vuole, ad esempio, a organizzarsi in tre o quattro colleghi della stessa zona, e una volta la prendo io, una volta la prendi tu, ma prendiamo sempre una macchina sola.*


Lo fanno, lo fanno. Poi magari si scannano, però all'inizio funziona. Per un po'.


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2014)

Per mia grandissima fortuna non devo prendere i mezzi e quando sono in giro ho necessità dell'auto.
E' vero, la macchina è un costo, è una grandissima rottura di scatole quando ci si trova in pieno traffico o in tangenziale in certi orari...e si maledice il fatto di essere lì piuttosto che altrove.
Ma io purtroppo il mezzo pubblico e come è gestito non lo sopporto.
Non sopporto che un onesto cittadino, magari sovrappensiero si dimentichi l'abbonamento a casa e o si sieda col biglietto in mano non obliterato e puntuale come le tasse e la morte arriva il controllore e ti fa vergognare letteralmente come un ladro...con conseguente multa che verrà pagata come sempre...mentre quelli che quando fa comodo non capiscono la lingua vengono lasciati andare senza alcun problema perchè "tanto questi non hanno nemmeno i documenti".
Così non sopporto la gente che non ha un minimo di riguardo verso il prossimo e non solo non si lava, ma probabilmente in casa ha vasche piene di sostanze puzzolenti nelle quali si rotola prima di prendere il mezzo...
E non sopporto nemmeno quando ti tocca di fare un'ora di bus per andare dall'altra parte della città per lavoro e ti trovi carovane di zingari che salgono con borse, buste, materassi vari perchè vanno ad accamparsi in periferia e credono giustamente che il bus sia il loro gabinetto...e quando dico gabinetto intendo proprio la tazza del water.
Gente che espleta le proprie funzioni corporali (più o meno importanti) sul bus ne ho vista...ma è giusto rompere i coglioni a me, farmi scendere dal bus e perdere la corsa, farmi pagare una multa nonostante avessi un abbonamento (dimenticato a casa perchè ero stata appena chiamata che avevano ricoverato mio padre e sono letteralmente saltata sul primo autobus) ed è giusto non muovere nemmeno un dito per dire a queste persone che se proprio hanno un attacco di diarrea possono scendere invece che insozzare un mezzo pubblico pagato da me e da tanti come me.

Facciamo che io piglio la macchina o me ne vado a piedi.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

sono giorni che si parla d'impegno sociale ; 
dal mio punto di vista il cittadino che svolge il suo lavoro con onestà e impegno e si comporta con gli altri con correttezza rispettando cose e persone , educando i figli a fare lo stesso ha già fatto il so dovere in questo senso.
forse anche di più di qualche attivista per la libertà di pascolo del muflone grigio e dell'airone verde.
mi ha molto colpito un servizio sulla groenlandia e su come greepeace avesse di fatto affamato un'intera popolazione che viveva da sempre con la caccia alla foca come unico sostentamento sia pr la carne , sia per il grasso che usava per l'illuminazione.
per loro questa "civilizzazione" è stata la devastazione senza alternative.
questo per dire che a volte certe prese di posizione diventano ottuse e con un egoismo cieco di fondo che è quello del protagonismo.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a te.Intanto io non accuso nessuno....!!Rivendico solo il diritto ad emozionarsi per quello che ci fa realmente emozionare.Scontato emozionarsi per le cose serie della vita,rivendico il diritto ad emozionarsi anche per le cazzate.


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono giorni che si parla d'impegno sociale ;
> dal mio punto di vista il cittadino che svolge il suo lavoro con onestà e impegno e si comporta con gli altri con correttezza rispettando cose e persone , educando i figli a fare lo stesso ha già fatto il so dovere in questo senso.
> forse anche di più di qualche attivista per la libertà di pascolo del muflone grigio e dell'airone verde.
> mi ha molto colpito un servizio sulla groenlandia e su come greepeace avesse di fatto affamato un'intera popolazione che viveva da sempre con la caccia alla foca come unico sostentamento sia pr la carne , sia per il grasso che usava per l'illuminazione.
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

di contro poi c'è gente alla quale dobbiamo tanto grazie all'impegno profuso e alla volontà di credere ad un'ideale, i cosiddetti folli


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono giorni che si parla d'impegno sociale ;
> dal mio punto di vista il cittadino che svolge il suo lavoro con onestà e impegno e si comporta con gli altri con correttezza rispettando cose e persone , educando i figli a fare lo stesso ha già fatto il so dovere in questo senso.
> forse anche di più di qualche attivista per la libertà di pascolo del muflone grigio e dell'airone verde.
> mi ha molto colpito un servizio sulla groenlandia e su come greepeace avesse di fatto affamato un'intera popolazione che viveva da sempre con la caccia alla foca come unico sostentamento sia pr la carne , sia per il grasso che usava per l'illuminazione.
> ...


Quotissimo.


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao a te.Intanto io non accuso nessuno....!!Rivendico solo il diritto ad emozionarsi per quello che ci fa realmente emozionare.Scontato emozionarsi per le cose serie della vita,rivendico il diritto ad emozionarsi anche per le cazzate.


Scusa, ho risposto a te e anche agli altri. 
 

È un diritto, certo. 

Il mio "problema" è che quell'anche per moltissimi italiani, non esiste.

C'è il proprio microcosmo, le cazzate, se le vogliamo chiamare così, e basta. 

Magari tutti si emozionassero per le cose serie e influenti per tutti, e, anche, per le cose meno serie.

Non saremo messi così male, oggi.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per mia grandissima fortuna non devo prendere i mezzi e quando sono in giro ho necessità dell'auto.
> E' vero, la macchina è un costo, è una grandissima rottura di scatole quando ci si trova in pieno traffico o in tangenziale in certi orari...e si maledice il fatto di essere lì piuttosto che altrove.
> Ma io purtroppo il mezzo pubblico e come è gestito non lo sopporto.
> *Non sopporto che un onesto cittadino, magari sovrappensiero si dimentichi l'abbonamento a casa e o si sieda col biglietto in mano non obliterato e puntuale come le tasse e la morte arriva il controllore e ti fa vergognare letteralmente come un ladro...con conseguente multa che verrà pagata come sempre...mentre quelli che quando fa comodo non capiscono la lingua vengono lasciati andare senza alcun problema perchè "tanto questi non hanno nemmeno i documenti".*
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione... qualche mese fa mi sono incazzato col controllore perchè faceva la multa agli italiani e lasciava perdere gli altri. Questo urla all'autista di fermare che c'è uno che vuole rompere i coglioni (educatissimo), e dice che se non la smetto chiama la polizia... gli ho detto, se ora non fai la multa a tutti la polizia la chiamo io, poi vediamo che succede. Ha fatto la multa a tutti... su quell'autobus avrei vinto le elezioni


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione... qualche mese fa mi sono incazzato col controllore perchè faceva la multa agli italiani e lasciava perdere gli altri. Questo urla all'autista di fermare che c'è uno che vuole rompere i coglioni (educatissimo), e dice che se non la smetto chiama la polizia... gli ho detto, se ora non fai la multa a tutti la polizia la chiamo io, poi vediamo che succede. *Ha fatto la multa a tutti*... su quell'autobus avrei vinto le elezioni


il problema è che poi non tutti la pagano


----------



## Tubarao (24 Giugno 2014)

[MODE ALEX DRASTICO ON]

Puoi nasconderti ma la mia maledizione arriverà comunque.
Puoi fare lo gnorri ma non avrai mai scampo.
Senti bene quello che ti dico. 

Stronzo, o stronza, prima o poi prenderai la tua bella macchinetta, ma ti ritroverai nel bel mezzo della tangenziale bloccato per ore e con la pipì che ti scappa e sarai costretto a farla in macchina.

Ti si bloccherà la macchina in prima fila al semaforo e bloccherai per ore una fila di tifosi bergamaschi facendogli perdere la partita.

Tutti i cantieri previsti per l'autunno / inverno apriranno invece il giorno stesso che partirai per le vacanze e festeggerai il ferragosto in un'area di sosta dell'A1 insieme a un gruppo di camionisti serbi.

E infine, il tuo prossimo stipendio, tutto il tuo prossimo stipendio, lo spenderai in farmacia: confezioni formato famiglia di Imodium.

Limortaccitua.

[MODE ALEX DRASTICO OFF]

Guasto sulla linea B della metropolitana di Roma. Servizio Interrotto. Tre ore per arrivare al lavoro. Se becco chi me l'ha tirata.


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione... qualche mese fa mi sono incazzato col controllore perchè faceva la multa agli italiani e lasciava perdere gli altri. Questo urla all'autista di fermare che c'è uno che vuole rompere i coglioni (educatissimo), e dice che se non la smetto chiama la polizia... gli ho detto, se ora non fai la multa a tutti la polizia la chiamo io, poi vediamo che succede. Ha fatto la multa a tutti... su quell'autobus avrei vinto le elezioni


Avresti avuto pure il mio voto!:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto. Che poi siano cazzate chi lo stabilisce?


Dire che è una cazzata può essere offensivo. 
Allora usiamo termini gentili. 

Il calcio NON è una cosa seria. 

Alla maggioranza delle persone non migliora né peggiora la vita.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il problema è che poi non tutti la pagano


e vabbè, ma almeno che lui la faccia  è il colmo che un pensionato che magari prende 500 euro al mese debba pagarsi il biglietto e queste persone siano al di sopra della legge.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Avresti avuto pure il mio voto!:mrgreen:


una ragazza mi ha detto che ero razzista... le ho detto, guarda penso che siano superiori in tutto: fisicamente non c'è partita, e di testa vedi un po' te... noi paghiamo, loro viaggiano gratis


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e vabbè, ma almeno che lui la faccia  è il colmo che un pensionato che magari prende 500 euro al mese debba pagarsi il biglietto e queste persone siano al di sopra della legge.


Esatto.
Il problema non è pagarla o meno, è proprio il fatto che vedi che fanno selezione su chi fare la multa o meno...
E a me rode un po' il sedere a vedere che a me se non ho un documento mi portano a fare il riconoscimento in caserma e a sta gente la lasciano andare "perchè tanto..."
Perchè tanto un cazzo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono giorni che si parla d'impegno sociale ;
> dal mio punto di vista il cittadino che svolge il suo lavoro con onestà e impegno e si comporta con gli altri con correttezza rispettando cose e persone , educando i figli a fare lo stesso ha già fatto il so dovere in questo senso.
> forse anche di più di qualche attivista per la libertà di pascolo del muflone grigio e dell'airone verde.
> mi ha molto colpito un servizio sulla groenlandia e su come greepeace avesse di fatto affamato un'intera popolazione che viveva da sempre con la caccia alla foca come unico sostentamento sia pr la carne , sia per il grasso che usava per l'illuminazione.
> ...


Condivido pienamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dire che è una cazzata può essere offensivo.
> Allora usiamo termini gentili.
> 
> Il calcio NON è una cosa seria.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Non peggiora e non migliora la vita in generale.
Ma ha fatto parte della mia formazione e a me ha regalato emozioni impagabili, come quella di guardare per un'ora a naso in su la cappella maggiore della chiesa di San Francesco ad arezzo affrescata da Piero della Francesca.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Il problema non è pagarla o meno, è proprio il fatto che vedi che fanno selezione su chi fare la multa o meno...
> *E a me rode un po' il sedere a vedere che a me se non ho un documento mi portano a fare il riconoscimento in caserma e a sta gente la lasciano andare "perchè tanto..."
> Perchè tanto un cazzo*!


è l'Italia, niente da dire. Già da queste "piccole" cose si può capire perchè questo paese se ne sta andando beatamente a puttane.


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> una ragazza mi ha detto che ero razzista... le ho detto, guarda penso che siano superiori in tutto: fisicamente non c'è partita, e di testa vedi un po' te... noi paghiamo, loro viaggiano gratis


non e razzismo.e trattare tutti allo stesso modo.poi io con sta storia del razzismo mi sono rotta le palle.spesso il razzismo viene alimentato da noi stessi stranieri.non vuoi che gli altri siano "razzisti" e prevenuti nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti del tuo paese?impara a comportarti come si deve perche a quel momento,di fronte al cittadino che ha i cazzi suoi per la testa e nessuna vogli di approffondire nei tuoi coportamenti,stai creando anche un immagine del tuo paese ...


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [MODE ALEX DRASTICO ON]
> 
> Puoi nasconderti ma la mia maledizione arriverà comunque.
> Puoi fare lo gnorri ma non avrai mai scampo.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

È colpa di Marino. Un altro incapace come AleDanno. 
Da quando hanno aperto sta cazzo di B1 non si sa le volte che la metro si è bloccata.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Non vorrei essere tacciata di razzismo ma non mi è mai capitato a Milano di assistere a cose come quelle da voi descritte.
Si sa che ogni divieto e ogni dovere debba comportare controllo e sanzione, altrimenti non ha senso porlo.
Vale per il biglietto del tram come per le tasse.


----------



## Nicka (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere tacciata di razzismo ma non mi è mai capitato a Milano di assistere a cose come quelle da voi descritte.
> Si sa che ogni divieto e ogni dovere debba comportare controllo e sanzione, altrimenti non ha senso porlo.
> Vale per il biglietto del tram come per le tasse.


Ma guarda...io ti parlo di Bologna, non siamo lontanissime...eppure garantisco che ho visto scene assurde.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere tacciata di razzismo ma non mi è mai capitato a Milano di assistere a cose come quelle da voi descritte.
> *Si sa che ogni divieto e ogni dovere debba comportare controllo e sanzione, altrimenti non ha senso porlo.*
> Vale per il biglietto del tram come per le tasse.


In teoria... in pratica sugli autobus almeno qui è far west. E non solo sugli autobus...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Aspetto conferme o smentite dai milanesi.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aspetto conferme o smentite dai milanesi.


In genere mai alcun problema.
Prendo i mezzi tutti i giorni.
Ecco, sì.
Una cosa che mi dà un po' fastidio... :mrgreen::carneval: ma è segno dei tempi.
Una volta notavo sui mezzi gente che parlava o leggeva.
Oggi tutti, ma sottolinea tutti con lo smartphone in mano a giocare o a stare su facebook.
Praticamente manco sappiamo più chi abbiamo di fianco...
Zingari (rom), ce ne sono e prendono i mezzi per qualche fermata da San Donato.
Li noti solo perché sono vestiti diversamente. Ampie gonne svolazzanti contro i leggins e i jeans della maggior parte delle ragazze. 
Stranieri, beh, se vivono e lavorano qui perché non dovrei trovarli sui mezzi?
D'altronde, anche tra le amici di mia figlia, gli stranieri ci sono... la sua amica del cuore è nigeriana.
Io il biglietto lo timbro, e non mi curo di chi non lo fa. non è un problema mio. D'altronde tutti noi con le tasse paghiamo già il trasporto pubblico per una quota anche se non lo utilizziamo. Spetta alla dirigenza eventualmente prevedere e provvedere perché la quota pro capite che è il biglietto venga esaudita da tutti. Ma evidentemente ci sono abbastanza soldi perché questo non accada. Sembra che ci sia un dividendo di 22,9 milioni... particolare il pubblico che fa guadagnare le casse comunali.... come se in un condominio pagassimo di più come spese condominiali rispetto ai servizi che riceviamo.... e i soldi eccedenti decidesse l'amministratore cosa farne... (per questo ci vorrebbe un expo ogni decennio, per mangiarsi un po' di roba in più, eh) 
Diciamo che il problema principale dei mezzi pubblici è che negli ultimi sei mesi tre mezzi della linea di qui sono andati a fuoco mentre circolavano...
http://www.youreporter.it/foto_Pullman_in_fiamme_a_San_Donato_Milanese
Credo che la manutenzione sia scarsina... 
Ma torniamo sempre lì. A chi decide che sia scarsina.
D'altronde, hanno un dividendo di ben 22,9 milioni.... con un bell'utile di qualche milione...
Eh, beh. Poi gli autobus vanno a fuoco...
http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...-attivo-ma-con-lexpo-sara-peggioMilano07.html


----------



## disincantata (24 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> È colpa di Marino. Un altro incapace come AleDanno.
> Da quando hanno aperto sta cazzo di B1 non si sa le volte che la metro si è bloccata.


Io non darei mai la colpa al Sindaco se si ferma la metro!

Perche' secondo te e'colpa sua?

Non credo abbia fatto neppure in tempo lui ad ordinare e finire una linea metropolitana?


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dire che è una cazzata può essere offensivo.
> Allora usiamo termini gentili.
> 
> Il calcio NON è una cosa seria.
> ...


bisogna  capirsi. il calcio inteso come business e estremismo sportivo non è serio.gli ideali sportivi e l'attività in se per me lo sono.
nemmeno un film ti cambia la vita. quindi il cinema non è una cos seria? un libro?


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non darei mai la colpa al Sindaco se si ferma la metro!
> 
> Perche' secondo te e'colpa sua?
> 
> Non credo abbia fatto neppure in tempo lui ad ordinare e finire una linea metropolitana?


Avoja che è colpa sua...

La linea B1 doveva essere pronta nel 2010. Ovviamente c'è stato un ritardo. Il sindaco Alemanno, l'anno scorso, poco prima delle elezioni, ha accelerato i tempi.
La metro è stata inaugurata senza le dovute precauzioni.
Avrebbero dovuto ancora fare collaudi e aggiustamenti vari.
Non è stata considerata la mancanza di personale. Non è stato considerato il sovraccarico sulla linea.
Le elezioni le ha perse.
Oggi il sindaco (la maiuscola non la merita) è Marino ma non è cambiato nulla e la situazione di chi prende la metro è veramente drammatica.
Hai saputo quello che è successo all'Anagnina a causa delle fogne intasate nelle vie circostanti??
Ci vuole tanto a far pulire i tombini per consentire all'acqua piovana di defluire???....


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> bisogna  capirsi. il calcio inteso come business e estremismo sportivo non è serio.gli ideali sportivi e l'attività in se per me lo sono.
> nemmeno un film ti cambia la vita. quindi il cinema non è una cos seria? un libro?


No, non sono cose serie.
Sono svaghi, divertimenti.


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, non sono cose serie.
> Sono svaghi, divertimenti.


e infatti il divertimento e lo svago sono questioni serissime. a mio avviso


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e infatti il divertimento e lo svago sono questioni serissime. a mio avviso


A mio avviso no.

Sono cose serie quelle che incidono fortemente sulla vita, a livello pratico.

Il divertimento può alleggerire le pene ma non è che è essenziale.

E' più essenziale un buon governo, un buon sindaco, avere buone possibilità di lavoro, potersi fare una TAC all'ospedale senza aspettare mesi, ecc...ecc... ecc...


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> e infatti il divertimento e lo svago sono questioni serissime. a mio avviso



Ciao

quoto!

Lo stavo per scrivere ... 
sei stato più veloce ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

serve come equilibrio ... 
come valvola ... 
e ti può anche arricchire ... 

se no, ti ammali ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A mio avviso no.
> 
> Sono cose serie quelle che incidono fortemente sulla vita, a livello pratico.
> 
> ...


che lavoro fai principessa, se si può sapere. perché io non lo direi, magari tu non hai problemi  a farlo.


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> serve come equilibrio ...
> come valvola ...
> ...


quoto


----------



## Calimero (24 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> serve come equilibrio ...
> come valvola ...
> ...


Luigi Pirandello si sarà rivoltato nella tomba. come Fellini, ad esempio


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> che lavoro fai principessa, se si può sapere. perché io non lo direi, magari tu non hai problemi  a farlo.


Attualmente non sto lavorando, riprendo a settembre. Organizzo corsi di lingue e di altre materie (tipo comunicazione efficace, fotografia, ecc...).

Prima ho lavorato come addetta al recupero crediti.

Perchè dovrei avere problemi a dirlo?

Pensi che ci siano lavori di cui ci si debba vergognare...??? 

Che tristezza, scusa.


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Luigi Pirandello si sarà rivoltato nella tomba. come Fellini, ad esempio


Nessuno si rivolta nella tomba, perchè io non ho mai scritto che il divertimento NON serve, semplicemente è MENO utile di altre cose e a livello pratico, difficilmente incide sulla vita delle persone comuni.


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

Poi bisogna fare i distinguo, come ho già letto...

Perchè guardare una partita di calcio non è paragonabile a leggere un buon libro, secondo me.

Una buona lettura non cambia solo lo stato d'animo ma ispira...


----------



## Principessa (24 Giugno 2014)

Se è vero che il calcio, in quanto sport più seguito dal popolo italico, è così positivo per la collettività, mi dovete spiegare come mai, nonostante quasi TUTTI seguano le partite, stiamo messi così male.
:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Poi bisogna fare i distinguo, come ho già letto...
> 
> Perchè guardare una partita di calcio non è paragonabile a leggere un buon libro, secondo me.
> 
> Una buona lettura non cambia solo lo stato d'animo ma ispira...



Ciao

tutto può servire, se se ne fa buon uso. Anche seguire una partita di qualsiasi sport, 
può servire a staccare la spina ... ad occupare la mente con altro ... 
Se diventa una fuga, un'ossessione ... credo, va da se, che qualcosa non va. 

Il mondo dello sport, dell'arte, della lettura è grande e presente in tutte le culture. 
Un motivo ci sarà. E la parte pratica spesso si dimostra come effetto collaterale. 

Mi sembra di sentire quei genitori che predicano ai loro figli, che solo lo studio serve,
e che il resto è perdita di tempo e non dà cibo in un futuro. È un po' triste ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se è vero che il calcio, in quanto sport più seguito dal popolo italico, è così positivo per la collettività, mi dovete spiegare come mai, nonostante quasi TUTTI seguano le partite, stiamo messi così male.
> :rotfl:



Ciao

seguendo questa teoria si potrebbe arrivare alla conclusione:
per fortuna, se no, staremmo messi ancora peggio ... 

Purtroppo credo, che per molti è più una fuga ... per non pensare.
Ma questo è tutto un altro discorso ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto può servire, se se ne fa buon uso. Anche seguire una partita di qualsiasi sport,
> può servire a staccare la spina ... ad occupare la mente con altro ...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto può servire, se se ne fa buon uso. Anche seguire una partita di qualsiasi sport,
> può servire a staccare la spina ... ad occupare la mente con altro ...
> ...


Ma scusa sienne, vivo in un paese insano, in cui la maggioranza della gente pensa troppo al divertimento e pochissimo a ciò che è utile alla società e mi dici pure che è triste se lo faccio notare? 

Vabbè...


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> seguendo questa teoria si potrebbe arrivare alla conclusione:
> per fortuna, se no, staremmo messi ancora peggio ...
> ...


Non credo proprio che se la gente pensasse di più staremo messi peggio. 
Anzi...


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma scusa sienne, *vivo in un paese insano*, in cui la maggioranza della gente pensa *troppo* al divertimento e pochissimo a ciò che è utile alla società e mi dici pure che è triste se lo faccio notare?
> 
> Vabbè...


Non credere che in altri paesi sia diverso.
il senso della vita è trovare piacere nel vivere.
Il problema è che, almeno da noi, di persone che trovano veramente piacere nel vivere ce ne sono sempre meno.
Più che altro trovi persone che si lasciano vivere e sono alla ricerca del piacere senza capire neppure cos'è.
E altri che hanno mille problemi, e altri ancora che il piacere degli altri dà loro fastidio e si rodono dall'invidia.
L'impegno non è alternativo al divertimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non credere che in altri paesi sia diverso.
> il senso della vita è trovare piacere nel vivere.
> Il problema è che, almeno da noi, di persone che trovano veramente piacere nel vivere ce ne sono sempre meno.
> *Più che altro trovi persone che si lasciano vivere* e sono alla ricerca del piacere senza capire neppure cos'è.
> ...


Eh?


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo proprio che se la gente pensasse di più staremo messi peggio.
> Anzi...



La gente ha smesso di pensare in senso collettivo. Pensa ai propri di problemi: non ha fiducia negli altri, e neppure pensa che vi sia interesse da parte degli altri a risolvere i problemi.
Quello che adesso manca è il bisogno degli altri, e la capacità di rispondere alle richieste in maniera reciproca.
Possiamo vivere soli e avere la sensazione di non esserlo: ci aiuta la televisione, internet, la tecnologia.
E' un'illusione. 
Che ci porta a essere frustrati e a allontanarci sempre più dai rapporti che non hanno quella profondità necessaria a farci sentire vivi.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Attore o spettatore?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *La gente ha smesso di pensare in senso collettivo. Pensa ai propri di problemi: non ha fiducia negli altri, e neppure pensa che vi sia interesse da parte degli altri a risolvere i problemi.
> *Quello che adesso manca è il bisogno degli altri, e la capacità di rispondere alle richieste in maniera reciproca.
> Possiamo vivere soli e avere la sensazione di non esserlo: ci aiuta la televisione, internet, la tecnologia.
> E' un'illusione.
> Che ci porta a essere frustrati e a allontanarci sempre più dai rapporti che non hanno quella profondità necessaria a farci sentire vivi.


Sere fa ho avuto un incidente in macchina. Nulla di grave, danni solo alla mia povera macchina e rosicamento fotonico mio. Ok, vabbè. Era l'una di notte e sono rimasto quindi con la machcina ferma sulla carreggiata. Sai, quattro frecce accese, triangolo, quelle menate lì. Bene. Passa qualche macchina, qualcuno guarda, qualcuno chiede se serve aiuto. Tra questi, uno con un furgone della manutecoop, all'una di notte, che aveva caricato con  sè una simpatica signorina di colore piuttosto tracagnotta. Volevo morire. Vabbè, era per dire che è pure ora che la finisci con ste cazzate da sociologo della domenica. Su.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sere fa ho avuto un incidente in macchina. Nulla di grave, danni solo alla mia povera macchina e rosicamento fotonico mio. Ok, vabbè. Era l'una di notte e sono rimasto quindi con la machcina ferma sulla carreggiata. Sai, quattro frecce accese, triangolo, quelle menate lì. Bene. Passa qualche macchina, qualcuno guarda, qualcuno chiede se serve aiuto. Tra questi, uno con un furgone della manutecoop, all'una di notte, che aveva caricato con  sè una simpatica signorina di colore piuttosto tracagnotta. Volevo morire. Vabbè, era per dire che è pure ora che la finisci con ste cazzate da sociologo della domenica. Su.


Lavori di notte ?


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sere fa ho avuto un incidente in macchina. Nulla di grave, danni solo alla mia povera macchina e rosicamento fotonico mio. Ok, vabbè. Era l'una di notte e sono rimasto quindi con la machcina ferma sulla carreggiata. Sai, quattro frecce accese, triangolo, quelle menate lì. Bene. Passa qualche macchina, qualcuno guarda, qualcuno chiede se serve aiuto. Tra questi, uno con un furgone della manutecoop, all'una di notte, che aveva caricato con  sè una simpatica signorina di colore piuttosto tracagnotta. Volevo morire. Vabbè, era per dire che è pure ora che la finisci con ste cazzate da *sociologo della domenica*. Su.


Solo due esempi dell'ultimo mese.
Ultima assemblea di condominio andata deserta e conseguentemente annullata.
Lavori per 80.000 euro con ditta che non li ha terminati e realizzati male ma a nessuno frega niente.
Tutti in casa a guardare la tv.
Incontro di quartiere per importanti cambiamenti che coinvolgono purtroppo tutti (tolgono i semafori su una strada molto trafficata e distruggono una piazza alberata), eravamo 50 su 1600 abitanti. 
Io mi son rotto i coglioni dopo anni di impegno a fare per gli altri che non fanno un cazzo e delegano.
Non è sociologia: è averne piene i maroni. 
La gente ormai si attacca a internet e crede che l'impegno sia finito lì.
Non so se da te è diverso, noi siamo ridotti così.
Ho visto le peggiori porcate fatte in questa maniera, ma l'indifferenza regna sovrana.
Ho avuto l'auto bruciata dai trafficanti di droga, avevo denunciato la cosa prima ai carabinieri.
Indifferenti anche loro. Si fa per dire, riciclavano la droga recuperata, la cosa l'ho scoperta dopo quando è venuta fuori,
Ma vaffanculo, vah. Io cambio città.
Non eravamo così, solo dieci anni fa. E non sono solo io a dirlo.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sere fa ho avuto un incidente in macchina. Nulla di grave, danni solo alla mia povera macchina e rosicamento fotonico mio. Ok, vabbè. Era l'una di notte e sono rimasto quindi con la machcina ferma sulla carreggiata. Sai, quattro frecce accese, triangolo, quelle menate lì. Bene. Passa qualche macchina, qualcuno guarda, qualcuno chiede se serve aiuto. Tra questi, uno con un furgone della manutecoop, all'una di notte, che aveva caricato con  sè una simpatica signorina di colore piuttosto tracagnotta. Volevo morire. Vabbè, era per dire che è pure ora che la finisci con ste cazzate da sociologo della domenica. Su.



Mi trovavo l'anno scorso al parco vicino a casa mia.
Sono arrivati dei ragazzini e hanno dato fuoco a dei cespugli, si è propagato un incendio in poco tempo tra le sterpaglie. I pompieri distano 25 minuti da noi. (E' una cosa che denuncio da anni, la mancanza di una stazione nell'hinterland che serva tutti noi). Nel frattempo...
Io con 7 romeni ci siamo messi a spegnere il fuoco.
Battendo con i rami e soffocando il fuoco, e buttando l'acqua raccolta dal laghetto vicino con dei secchi. Ci siamo fatti un culo così per spegnere tutti i focolai per quasi mezz'ora.
Quando è arrivato il camion dei pompieri ero tutto già spento. Abbiamo salvato il bosco.
A guardarci almeno un centinaio di persone, credo anche più.
Spettatori. 
Non hanno mosso un dito. Non si sono voluti sporcare le mani.
Uno dei romeni che ha lavorato con me commentò questa cosa sorpreso.
Non si capacitava di questa indifferenza.
Se non ci fossero stati loro noi adesso avremmo un bosco in meno.
Quest'anno qualcuno ha dato fuoco al bar del parco di notte.
Quel giorno non c'era nessuno, anche se il parco è frequentato sempre, anche di notte, c'è gente che fa footing per dire.
http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...hi-edf0b346-b997-11e3-92e9-a78914a8c77a.shtml
Quando sono arrivati i pompieri il bar era distrutto.
Lo è tutt'ora.
Ubriachi. Vandali.
Si, vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Solo due esempi dell'ultimo mese.
> Ultima assemblea di condominio andata deserta e conseguentemente annullata.
> Lavori per 80.000 euro con ditta che non li ha terminati e realizzati male ma a nessuno frega niente.
> Tutti in casa a guardare la tv.
> ...


Danny, ma le assemblee di condominio, gli incontri di quartiere (...) insomma sta roba andavano alla cazzo cinquant'anni fa come adesso. Non è internet o che. E' che tu hai un concetto di democrazia che mal si adatta all'uomo in generale, e questo ti porta poi a scrivere opinioni allucinanti tipiche appunto del sociologo wanna be.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, *ma le assemblee di condominio, gli incontri di quartiere (...) insomma sta roba andavano alla cazzo cinquant'anni fa come adesso.* Non è internet o che. E' che tu hai un concetto di democrazia che mal si adatta all'uomo in generale, e questo ti porta poi a scrivere opinioni allucinanti tipiche appunto del sociologo wanna be.


Ma nemmeno per sogno.
Le assemblee di condominio anche solo dieci anni fa da noi erano partecipate quasi da tutti.
Dopo si andava al bar pure a stare insieme tra noi. 
Con dei miei vicini ho pure fatto le vacanze.
In cortile c'era sempre vita.
Quando i miei vicini facevano qualche festa o il barbecue tante volte ci andavamo anche noi.
Ci siamo sempre aiutati reciprocamente.
Era una figata, credimi.
All'epoca avevamo fatto un comitato. Ma sai quanta gente partecipava? Si interessava?
Eravamo parecchi... ed era divertente. Lo è stato finché pian piano i vicini sono cambiati, cercando appartamenti più grandi altrove.
Ora con i nuovi e più giovani vicini è un condominio morto, dove già alcuni non pagano le spese condominiali, che tocca pagare a noi. Manco ti salutano certi pure se gli tieni aperto il portone.
I problemi sono aumentati.
Ma nessuno se ne accorge più.
Un esempio: il mio nuovo vicino (che è comunque una famiglia). Con quello vecchio ci trovavamo da dio, i nostri figli giocavano insieme etc.
Quello nuovo appena arrivato mi ha suonato alla porta chiedendo se avevo delle piastrelle perché doveva fare dei lavori. Io purtroppo non le avevo, i nostri pavimenti sono diversi.
Poi basta. Parcheggia la sua auto sul posto andicappati, anche se è perfettamente sano. Fa feste in giardino quando gli pare, fuma sigari sulle scale impestando tutto, ha messo quattro lampioni in giardino che illuminano a giorno la nostra camera da letto. Si fa, diciamo, i cazzi suoi. Mai visto in assemblea.
Come tutti gli altri nuovi, del resto.
Giusto farsi i cazzi propri, nulla da dire.
Ma se questa ormai è la regola, non è più facile tirare avanti.
Sono sempre meno quelli che fanno.
Gli altri restano a guardare, delegano, non partecipano, non ti dicono un grazie, se ne fregano, non si interessano.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per sogno.
> Le assemblee di condominio anche solo dieci anni fa da noi erano partecipate quasi da tutti.
> Dopo si andava al bar pure a stare insieme tra noi.
> Con dei miei vicini ho pure fatto le vacanze.
> ...


Aspè ma le vacanze nudi?


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè ma le vacanze nudi?



Secondo te?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te?


Io Milano la bombarderei coi V2.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io Milano la bombarderei coi V2.


Non sono a Milano.
Comunque è diventata una città di merda per i rapporti sociali.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma scusa sienne, vivo in un paese insano, in cui la maggioranza della gente pensa troppo al divertimento e pochissimo a ciò che è utile alla società e mi dici pure che è triste se lo faccio notare?
> 
> Vabbè...



Ciao

se la maggioranza pensa a divertirsi, forse perché sta bene? 

Uno non pensa a divertirsi, se non ha a che dare da mangiare ai figli ... 

Credo, che non sia come scrivi ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono a Milano.
> Comunque è diventata una città di merda per i rapporti sociali.


Vabbè, Milano e dintorni. Mai vista un cazzo di città dove si fermano davvero alle strisce pedonali per far passare i pedoni, che inciviltà.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, Milano e dintorni. Mai vista un cazzo di città dove si fermano davvero alle strisce pedonali per far passare i pedoni, che inciviltà.



Non lo sapevo. C'è il dare precedenza ai pedoni in Italia?
Qui si. E se ti beccano che non la dai, ricevi una multa salatissima ...


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

quella della vita masticata era più letteraria.voglio i diritti


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> *Non lo sapevo.* C'è il dare precedenza ai pedoni in Italia?
> Qui si. E se ti beccano che non la dai, ricevi una multa salatissima ...


Neanch'io.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neanch'io.



OK. Non ho capito, se si da o no precedenza ai pedoni in Italia.
Non ho avuto questa impressione, sinceramente ...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella della vita masticata era più letteraria.voglio i diritti


In questa però c'è del sentimento, cara mia, che rimarrà ad imperitura memoria.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, Milano e dintorni. Mai vista un cazzo di città dove si fermano davvero alle strisce pedonali per far passare i pedoni, che inciviltà.



Ti confondi con Lanzarote.
Io mi stupii quando ci andai per il fatto che le auto rallentavano per farci passare sulle strisce.
Da noi più che altro i carrozzieri sono molto cari.
Nell'ultimo anno dietro a casa mia ne son morte due sulle strisce.
Poi scappano. Al solito.
Forse la Milano a cui ti riferisci è quella del centro?
Ma lì è una messinscena per turisti giapponesi, non esiste veramente. E' una specie di Truman Show.
Credo che anche il Duomo sia finto, forse un ologramma.
Sono veri solo i negozi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> OK. Non ho capito, se si da o no precedenza ai pedoni in Italia.
> Non ho avuto questa impressione, sinceramente ...


Sienne scherzavo. In Italia c'è l'obbligo di fermarsi alle striscie come ovunque, solo che da Firenze in giù in pratica non lo fa nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> OK. Non ho capito, se si da o no precedenza ai pedoni in Italia.
> Non ho avuto questa impressione, sinceramente ...


Sulle striscie  pedonali si devo dare precedenza. Fuori dalle strisce parte della responsabilità ricade anche sul pedone


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ti confondi con Lanzarote.
> Io mi stupii quando ci andai per il fatto che le auto rallentavano per farci passare sulle strisce.
> Da noi più che altro i carrozzieri sono molto cari.
> Nell'ultimo anno dietro a casa mia ne son morte due sulle strisce.
> ...


Ma quale centro.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne scherzavo. In Italia c'è l'obbligo di fermarsi alle striscie come ovunque, solo che da Firenze in giù in pratica non lo fa nessuno.



Noaaoooooo... anche da noi ormai è arrivata quest'usanza. Non siamo secondi a nessuno.
http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...to_indagato_l_autista_di_un_autobus-70262479/


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale centro.



Al di sopra dei 3500 euro al mq per me è centro.:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

grazie. 
Infatti non ho avuto questa impressione. Ma ok. ora so con certezza. 
E di come è qui in Francia, non ne parliamo proprio ... è meglio. 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noaaoooooo... anche da noi ormai è arrivata quest'usanza. Non siamo secondi a nessuno.
> http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...to_indagato_l_autista_di_un_autobus-70262479/



Ho guidato sia a Roma che a Milano. 

L'unica differenza che ho trovato in quelle due Jungle, è che il milanese preferirebbe farsi dare in culo, a lui e all'eventuale moglie, prima di darti un precedenza, o anche solo rallentare per darti la possibilità d'immetterti nel traffico. A Roma invece, quello che ogni tanto rallenta e ti dice: "Vabbè daje, passa" lo trovi.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho guidato sia a Roma che a Milano.
> 
> L'unica differenza che ho trovato in quelle due Jungle, è che il milanese preferirebbe farsi dare in culo, a lui e all'eventuale moglie, prima di darti un precedenza, o anche solo rallentare per darti la possibilità d'immetterti nel traffico. A Roma invece, quello che ogni tanto rallenta e ti dice: "Vabbè daje, passa" lo trovi.


Sì, è così.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho guidato sia a Roma che a Milano.
> 
> L'unica differenza che ho trovato in quelle due Jungle, è che il milanese preferirebbe farsi dare in culo, a lui e all'eventuale moglie, prima di darti un precedenza, o anche solo rallentare per darti la possibilità d'immetterti nel traffico. A Roma invece, quello che ogni tanto rallenta e ti dice: "Vabbè daje, passa" lo trovi.


Si è vero,aggiungo che a napoli invece siamo al 50 e 50....:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è così.


Sono incredibili. Tu ti stai immettendo nel flusso e loro invece di rallentare mezzo secondo si allargano sulla destra per proseguire. Sai quante volte l'ho fatto apposta ad occupare piano piano la carreggiata per vedere se si fermavano o arrivavano ad allargarsi fino sui marciapiedi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho guidato sia a Roma che a Milano.
> 
> L'unica differenza che ho trovato in quelle due Jungle, è che il milanese preferirebbe farsi dare in culo, a lui e all'eventuale moglie, prima di darti un precedenza, o anche solo rallentare per darti la possibilità d'immetterti nel traffico. A Roma invece, quello che ogni tanto rallenta e ti dice: "Vabbè daje, passa" lo trovi.


Hai ragione:rotfl::rotfl:
Io lo faccio solo con quelli che fanno i furbi


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [MODE ALEX DRASTICO ON]
> 
> Puoi nasconderti ma la mia maledizione arriverà comunque.
> Puoi fare lo gnorri ma non avrai mai scampo.
> ...


Meno male che non mi sono fidata del servizio navetta, infatti:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sere fa ho avuto un incidente in macchina. Nulla di grave, danni solo alla mia povera macchina e rosicamento fotonico mio. Ok, vabbè. Era l'una di notte e sono rimasto quindi con la machcina ferma sulla carreggiata. Sai, quattro frecce accese, triangolo, quelle menate lì. Bene. Passa qualche macchina, qualcuno guarda, qualcuno chiede se serve aiuto. *Tra questi,* *uno con un furgone della manutecoop, all'una di notte, che aveva caricato con sè una simpatica signorina di colore piuttosto tracagnotta*. Volevo morire. Vabbè, era per dire che è pure ora che la finisci con ste cazzate da sociologo della domenica. Su.


l'etica delle cooperative. Vedi poi a criticare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se è vero che il calcio, in quanto sport più seguito dal popolo italico, è così positivo per la collettività, mi dovete spiegare come mai, nonostante quasi TUTTI seguano le partite, stiamo messi così male.
> :rotfl:


Princi, il calcio è uno sport.
Le partite che si seguono sono quelle del campionato professionistico.
Su quello con me, se parli di corruzione, immoralità e anche cattivi esempi per i giovani, sfondi una porta aperta.
Ma il problema non è nello sport.
Il problema è nella società.
Il calcio viene giocato in tutto il mondo: solo da noi sono permesse certe cose.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Solo due esempi dell'ultimo mese.
> Ultima assemblea di condominio andata deserta e conseguentemente annullata.
> Lavori per 80.000 euro con ditta che non li ha terminati e realizzati male ma a nessuno frega niente.
> Tutti in casa a guardare la tv.
> ...


Tu per me accomuni cose diverse per trovare una spiegazione comune che non c'è.
Per dire io partecipo a comitati di quartiere ma non all'assemblea condominiale (non entriamo ora nel dettaglio dei miei perché).
La partecipazione politica è una cosa e indubbiamente si è persa la fiducia di poter cambiare le cose. Tanti hanno partecipato a tante cose senza vedere risultati o vedendone provvisori e questo demotiva. Certamente chi vuol fare speculazioni, di ogni genere, gioca su questa reazione.
La partecipazione in prima persona richiede un minimo di preparazione. Non puoi condividere una frase a effetto su fb, devi sapere se quello che stai affermando si può o non si può fare. Nessuno fa cose per sentirsi frustrato.
Solidarietà tra persone io ne vedo esempio continuamente.
Così come vedo le auto fermarsi per far passare sulle strisce pedonali e pure poche infrazioni al codice stradale.
Un paio di mesi fa uno si è fermato per farmi immettere e ci abbiamo riso insieme perché era una gentilezza non dovuta: è chi s'immette che deve dare la precedenza.
Per quanto riguarda spegnere il fuoco: tutti fanno corsi sulla sicurezza e insegnano che non si fanno le cose senza sapere come farle. Le insegnano ma non è detto che tutti memorizzino. Ricordano solo di poter fare danni.
I Carabinieri a cui ti eri rivolti erano corrotti e delinquenti. Ci son sempre stati. Ci sono pure i poliziotti che picchiano a morte o quelli di Bolzanetto. Non sono tutti così e non è segno dei tempi.
Certo che quando dovevano essere con la fedina pulita dalla settima generazione era diverso ma potevano essere loro i primi delinquenti di famiglia.
Forse dopo 10 anni di partecipazione sei un po' stufo anche tu.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu per me accomuni cose diverse per trovare una spiegazione comune che non c'è.
> Per dire io partecipo a comitati di quartiere ma non all'assemblea condominiale (non entriamo ora nel dettaglio dei miei perché).
> La partecipazione politica è una cosa e indubbiamente si è persa la fiducia di poter cambiare le cose. Tanti hanno partecipato a tante cose senza vedere risultati o vedendone provvisori e questo demotiva. *Certamente chi vuol fare speculazioni, di ogni genere, gioca su questa reazione.*
> *La partecipazione in prima persona richiede un minimo di preparazione.* Non puoi condividere una frase a effetto su fb, devi sapere se quello che stai affermando si può o non si può fare. Nessuno fa cose per sentirsi frustrato.
> ...


Stufo marcio perché siamo sempre e solo quattro gatti, anzi, col tempo siamo anche meno, in tutti gli ambiti, e ovviamente quando si è pochi la forza conseguente è minore, e maggiori le possibilità di sconfitta in proporzione all'impegno. In parole povere: ti sbatti tanto ma non risolvi più nulla. 
Perciò è  corretto quello che dici (salvo il fatto che non abito a Milano e qui la realtà è anche peggio rispetto a dove abitavo prima), ma alla fine... per qualsiasi ragione nessuno fa niente.
Tutti ormai delegano.
Parli di preparazione... certo... ma anche la preparazione è partecipazione.
La solidarietà si misura in prima persona nel rapporto col quotidiano: l'indifferenza la tocchi con mano quando la gente non ti saluta, e non lo fa per antipatia, ma perché non ha neppure voglia di sbattersi per farlo.
Salvo poco, ormai: qualche straniero tra i nuovi, che gode ancora di un'apertura e di un'educazione maggiore, alcuni vecchi amici, per il resto negli anni qui ho visto nei rapporti aumentare la menzogna, l'opportunismo, in misura direttamente proporzionale all'indifferenza.
Non mi spiego ormai neppure io il perché.
Mi ero ripromesso di fregarmene e di diventare come gli altri anch'io. Da un anno e mezzo mi facevo i cazzi miei.
In questo lasso di tempo hanno deciso di far fuori gli alberi della piazza dove vivo, che se ne stanno lì da 30 anni.
Almeno mia moglie quando ho iniziato a sbattermi, mi ha detto che era orgogliosa di me, che ero tornato il D. di prima. Ma io il Don Chisciotte a vita non lo voglio fare: ci sono posti migliori di dove siamo andati ad abitare. E me ne voglio andare, anche se per aumentare la sfiga in deroga a prg e pgt attorno a noi hanno costruito 300 appartamenti in 3 complessi diversi... in un quartiere di villette e attualmente credo ne abbiano venduti solo una cinquantina. C'è un invenduto da paura, solo nel raggio di 100 metri è a 3 cifre.... il che vuol dire che farò fatica ad andarmene
Non salverò io quest'angolo d'Italia, non lo salverò da solo con altre dieci persone.
Accidenti, numericamente siamo migliaia. Solo di numero, però.
Sulle assemblee condominiali: se le cose van bene non è obbligatorio aprteciparvi.
Noi invece dovevamo decidere solo di sospendere i pagamenti alla ditta che non ha completato i lavori di capitolato: io avevo tirato fuori 3000 euro di spese straordinarie e mi ritrovo con box allagato e la macchina rovinata, a causa di lavori fatti male.
L'assemblea non si è potuta fare perché a parte noi 6 o 7 vecchi gli altri non si sono presentati e non hanno neppure delegato.
Così l'amministratore ha deciso di non prendersi la responsabilità e di continuare a pagare le rate fino alla fine. 
Io come risposta non pagherò le spese condominiali, uniformandomi ai 4 o 5 indifferenti che già non lo fanno senza conseguenza alcuna.
Poi al limite prenderò un avvocato per vedere come fare per i danni che ho.

PS per spegnere un focolaio d'incendio in un parco non ci vuole molto. Ho fatto dei corsi sulla sicurezza, e anche quello per l'antincendio... e tutti dicono di lasciar fare a chi è esperto....ma se chi è esperto è lontano... quando non è un incendio con fiamme alte, ma solo un principio, si può tranquillamente soffocare senza pericolo alcuno, come abbiamo fatto noi.
Basta volerlo fare o anche solo aiutare chi lo sta facendo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Stufo marcio perché siamo sempre e solo quattro gatti, anzi, col tempo siamo anche meno, in tutti gli ambiti, e ovviamente quando si è pochi la forza conseguente è minore, e maggiori le possibilità di sconfitta in proporzione all'impegno. In parole povere: ti sbatti tanto ma non risolvi più nulla. *
> Perciò è  corretto quello che dici (salvo il fatto che non abito a Milano e qui la realtà è anche peggio rispetto a dove abitavo prima), ma alla fine... per qualsiasi ragione nessuno fa niente.
> Tutti ormai delegano.
> Parli di preparazione... certo... ma *anche la preparazione è partecipazione.*
> ...


Come te altri sono stufi. Magari si sono stufati prima.


Che partecipare dia preparazione concordo. Però è dura superare la paura di far la figura del fesso.



Il problema della speculazione immobiliare è mondiale.
E' anche nazionale.
Bisogna creare una rete di cittadini per opporsi e fare pressione sui partiti.


Non ci vuole molto: coraggio e non sentirsi inadeguati.



Qui colgo il problema della paura delle brutte figure che si è diffusa.


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se la maggioranza pensa a divertirsi, forse perché sta bene?
> 
> ...


Ma scusa, l'hai detto tu stessa prima che molti pensano a divertirsi per non pensare, come fuga - e io sono d'accordo. 
 

Come fai a pensare che in Italia si sta bene?... 
Si mangia, pochissimi soffrono la fame per fortuna, ma non stiamo bene.


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Princi, il calcio è uno sport.
> Le partite che si seguono sono quelle del campionato professionistico.
> Su quello con me, se parli di corruzione, immoralità e anche cattivi esempi per i giovani, sfondi una porta aperta.
> Ma il problema non è nello sport.
> ...


Eh ma è un cane che si morde la coda. 

Il calcio ai livelli alti è sporco perché la società malata glielo permette.
La società è malata perché circondata da esempi negativi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Comunque libertà è partecipazione un cazzo di nulla.


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh ma è un cane che si morde la coda.
> 
> Il calcio ai livelli alti è sporco perché la società malata glielo permette.
> La società è malata perché circondata da esempi negativi.


Invece di stare appresso a ste minchiate, ma lo compri sta minchia di vestito o no? O devono pensare a tutto mamy e papy?


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Invece di stare appresso a ste minchiate, ma lo compri sta minchia di vestito o no? O devono pensare a tutto mamy e papy?


Ancora devo arrivare al negozio, c'era traffico per un tamponamento tra un vecchio rincitrullito in BMW e una utilitaria.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ancora devo arrivare al negozio, c'era traffico per un tamponamento tra un vecchio rincitrullito in BMW e una utilitaria.


Disse isoradio.


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Disse isoradio.


No, l'ho visto di persona. 
Ti pare che una radio menzioni l'età degli incidentati?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, l'ho visto di persona.
> Ti pare che una radio menzioni l'età degli incidentati?


Disse isoradio non particolarmente sveglia.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma scusa, l'hai detto tu stessa prima che molti pensano a divertirsi per non pensare, come fuga - e io sono d'accordo.
> 
> 
> Come fai a pensare che in Italia si sta bene?...
> Si mangia, pochissimi soffrono la fame per fortuna, ma non stiamo bene.



Ciao

su, sono due condizioni pur sempre differenti ... 
Un conto è staccare dal quotidiano, un conto se 
hai delle vere e proprie preoccupazioni ...
Comunque, credo, che ancora a troppa gente 
non conviene cambiare ... anche se lo spazio
tra chi sta bene e chi sta male si apre sempre più. 


sienne


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su, sono due condizioni pur sempre differenti ...
> Un conto è staccare dal quotidiano, un conto se
> ...


Non conviene. E ha paura allo stesso tempo.


----------



## sienne (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non conviene. E ha paura allo stesso tempo.



Ciao

se ha paura, allora perché potrebbe perdere quello che ancora ha. 
E quello che ancora ha, se lo fa bastare ... 

Non lo so ... a me a volte sembra fantascienza a dire il vero ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come te altri sono stufi. *Magari si sono stufati prima.*
> 
> 
> Che partecipare dia preparazione concordo. Però è dura superare la paura di far la figura del fesso.
> ...



Primo neretto: sono più giovani di me. Non si può sentir parlare di disillusione a 30 anni. Non la giustifico.
In ogni caso, è qualcosa che senti dentro. Se non ce l'hai, non fai. 
Secondo neretto: la paura è diffusa, di tante cose e a diversi livelli.
La gente ha sì paura, che può voler dire che ha paura di mettersi in gioco (e lascia il ruolo attivo agli altri, evitando di metterci la propria faccia) in alcuni casi, in altri passando per una scala di livelli intermedi, che ha sviluppato la presunzione dell'inutilità del confronto delle proprie idee con quelle degli altri.
Questa paura c'è sempre stata. C'era ai tempi del buon Dante, c'è ancora. Fa parte dell'uomo.
Forse oggi questa paura è maggiormente diffusa, la sua parte la fa lo stile di vita individualista - molto teso all'ipervalutazione del proprio io - che si è imposto. 
Poi ci sono altre paure. Quella di non essere conformi, per esempio, ai valori dominanti.
Possibile che a scegliere per l'ora di lezione alternativa a quella di religione alla scuola dell'infanzia fossimo solo noi insieme a un'altra famiglia italiana, più tre musulmani?
Gli altri… a parte qualcuno non li vedi mai in chiesa. Però… non hanno saputo o voluto scegliere.
Io non pretendo che si sia tutti lupi contro i lupi. Ma almeno un gregge di pecore compatto con i montoni ai lati pronti a difenderlo. Così abbiamo solo pecore in ordine sparso. Sai che banchetto facile per i lupi...
La paura del diverso, anche qui attraverso diverse gradazioni. Fino a quello massima che sfocia nel razzismo, che spesso è solo paura di ciò che apparentemente non riconosciamo simile a noi.
Non ci vuole molto a perdere una serata per frequentare un'assemblea condominiale soprattutto quando all'ordine del giorno vi sono questioni economiche non da poco. Ancora meno a firmare una delega e portarla dal vicino di casa che si conosce. Gente che ha il coraggio di chiederti in regalo delle piastrelle (valore complessivo superiore a 100 euro) poi ha davvero paura a portarti una delega firmata per validare un'assemblea?
Certo, il vicino di casa lo devi conoscere. Non è obbligatorio diventarne amico (e ancora peggio diventarne amante, ma vabbè), però almeno… sapere chi è. Sapere con chi condividi spazi e problemi, e con chi devi se necessario trovare soluzioni.
Tieni conto che in occasione dell'incendio delle tre vetture davanti a casa nostra io ho provveduto a svegliare i vicini che erano prossimi. Il rischio era che il fuoco si propagasse alle abitazioni e alle tubazioni del gas. Io con una mia vicina che ha cambiato casa siamo rimasti con la canna del giardino a bagnare siepi, terreno e alberi, per evitare il propagarsi delle fiamme fino all'arrivo dei pompieri.
A volte anche i vicini servono. Bisognerebbe pensare almeno in termini utilitaristici, qualche volta.:carneval:


----------



## Principessa (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Disse isoradio non particolarmente sveglia.


Cretino. 

Intanto ho già scelto il vestito, alla faccia che non sono sveglia


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: sono più giovani di me. Non si può sentir parlare di disillusione a 30 anni. Non la giustifico.
> In ogni caso, *è qualcosa che senti dentro. Se non ce l'hai, non fai. *
> Secondo neretto: la paura è diffusa, di tante cose e a diversi livelli.
> La gente ha sì paura, che può voler dire che ha paura di mettersi in gioco (e lascia il ruolo attivo agli altri, evitando di metterci la propria faccia) in alcuni casi, in altri passando per una scala di livelli intermedi, che ha sviluppato la presunzione dell'inutilità del confronto delle proprie idee con quelle degli altri.
> ...


Tu parti dal presupposto che se uno volesse o se ce l'ha dentro (Però qui torniamo al tuo tendenziale innatismo) farebbe. Ma uno per fare deve sentirsi non solo di voler fare ma di essere in grado di fare.
Qui sì ci sarebbe da capire in quale modo si sia riusciti a far pensare a così tante persone di essere degli incapaci.
O forse come si sia riusciti a renderli davvero ignoranti, superficiali e in condizioni di essere davvero senza la capacità di prendersi cura del proprio ambiente di vita.
Forse davvero il crollo delle ideologie ha portato le persone a sentirsi sole, senza un retroterra che supportasse il loro impegno.
Non so.
Su questo mi pongo molte domande anch'io.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parti dal presupposto che se uno volesse o se ce l'ha dentro (Però qui torniamo al tuo tendenziale innatismo) farebbe. *Ma uno per fare deve sentirsi non solo di voler fare ma di essere in grado di fare.*
> Qui sì ci sarebbe da capire *in quale modo si sia riusciti a far pensare a così tante persone di essere degli incapaci.*
> O forse come si sia riusciti a renderli davvero ignoranti, superficiali e in condizioni di essere davvero senza la capacità di prendersi cura del proprio ambiente di vita.
> Forse davvero il crollo delle ideologie ha portato le persone a sentirsi sole, senza un retroterra che supportasse il loro impegno.
> ...


I fattori in gioco sono numerosi e riguardano sia le trasformazioni sociali che quelle tecnologiche, in un complesso che ha visto il novecento stravolgere meccanismi e realtà in auge da secoli.
Riassumere il tutto in un post non credo sia possibile.
E' cambiato molto inoltre il rapporto dell'individuo con la società, introducendo differenze prima inesistenti, scardinando e mutando i valori di appartenenza, parcellizzando la società stessa in maniera progressiva.
E' un processo ancora in atto, inesorabile da decenni.
Pensa solo alla realtà contadina, che è rimasta chiusa e immutabile per secoli, in rapporti di sudditanza che sembravano eterni, che si è trasformata gradualmente in classe operaia, per poi diventare terziario, a come possa essere stata stimolata l'ambizione individuale in una competizione che ha introdotto concetti come la produttività, o la mobilità sociale, o sempre maggiori stimoli alla crescita personale. La maggior parte dei laureati di oggi vanta tra i nonni o i bisnonni dei contadini: un abisso generazionale. Sono aumentate le differenze, in termini culturali, generazionali, addirittura legate anche solo all'abbigliamento, per dire.
Le ideologie o la fede erano punti di incontro, la loro messa in discussione ha contribuito al rafforzarsi di un'identità che fatica a trovare punti di incontro collettivi. Ma anche il '68, più che un momento di riflessione e di condivisione ideologica, è stato anche l'attualizzarsi di un processo di identificazione generazionale, promuovendo il concetto di "giovani", una nuova forma di classe.
Vi è quindi una società parcellizzata, in cui stenta sempre più a prendere piede l'idea di appartenere a un qualcosa che non sia se stessi e ciò che ci assomiglia.
Non vi è più il territorio a sancire un senso di appartenenza, che fosse la cascina, il quartiere, la via: ognuno di noi ha una mobilità tale da non identificarsi più col luogo ove abita. Non vi è più il concetto di classe sociale, si tende a disconoscere gli individui del proprio ceto, accentuandone le differenza, avendo spesso come modello la classe dirigenziale (pensate all'attrazione per i cosiddetti vip, manifesta anche solo nell'imitare comportamenti e abbigliamento) o personali scelte. Vi sono differenze a livello culturale. Di approccio tecnologico (gap). 
Il tutto è amplificato a livello di messaggi che riceviamo ogni giorno, che esaltano l'individualità.
Altri fattori: la mobilità. Una volta ci si spostava per lavorare solo per lunghi periodi, mesi o anni.
Oggi ci si sposta quotidianamente. Ieri a piedi o in bici, oggi con l'autovettura privata, chiusi con la propria autoradio a farci compagnia.
Ridotte le dimensioni dei luoghi di lavoro, resa precaria l'occupazione, anche in questo settore viene a mancare il senso di appartenere a un qualcosa in cui ci si riconosce come collettività.
Vi è poi la parte del divertimento, che una volta ero più spesso lo stare e fare cose insieme, oggi è giocare con uno strumento elettronico, chattare, guardare film e spettacoli alla tv, spesso avendo una televisione a testa per non condividere neppure i programmi (che sono pure aumentati di numero differenziandosi tra loro, neppure più si possono condividere gli stessi programmi come una volta) o al limite leggere un libro o un testo su un e-reader.
L'immigrazione ha contribuito alla parcellizzazione della società, introducendo ulteriori differenze.
Mutato anche il concetto di famiglia, da quella numerosa e allargata di un tempo e di una realtà contadina, a quella mononucleare delle città, fino a quella attuale di famiglia a tempo determinato, considerando la durata media di una coppia o di una famiglia prima che entri in crisi e si separi. 
Non abbiamo più bisogno così tanto degli altri, in pratica, o almeno così crediamo. 
Per cui riduciamo i rapporti al minimo, con i pochi che ci piacciono o ci servono, fregandocene degli altri o temendone le differenze.
E questa è forse la paura che domina di più.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Posso dirlo ora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny, sinceramente lo avevo rimproverato a te, perchè non ti ci faccio in quella maniera...  quindi in un certo senso mi era caduto un "mito"! :smile:


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Danny, sinceramente lo avevo rimproverato a te, perchè non ti ci faccio in quella maniera...  quindi in un certo senso *mi era caduto un "mito"*! :smile:



Ognuno di noi rischia di vivere ingabbiato in un'idea che si fanno gli altri. 
Quando si tenta di conoscere una persona la si semplifica nella sua complessità.
Poi a un certo punto arriva la frase che destabilizza la nostra percezione dell'altro.
E non si riesce a farla rientrare nella definizione che ci eravamo fatta di lui.
Accade spesso.
E' indice ovviamente di una conoscenza superficiale, che è naturale in certe situazioni.
Qui di me manca tutto: il volto, l'espressione, i movimenti, la voce, la storia.
Rimangono solo le parole.
Quando mi accorgo che il mio vero "io" tende a non emergere, sopraffatto dal suo simulacro, scatta in me la voglia di provocare. Sarà un retaggio del mio essere Scorpione: dicono che gli scorpioni siano un po' cattivelli, oppure, per chi non crede alle coincidenze dei segni zodiacali, sarà un aspetto del mio carattere, conseguenza di una latente insicurezza che ha bisogno continuo di conferme.
Non lo so. 
Quand'ero ragazzo il mio ideale fisico erano proprio le ragazze agili e snelle che danzavano o che facevano ginnastica artistica. Mi incantavo di fronte alla leggiadria dei loro movimenti. Mia moglie mi colpì per questo. Adoravo i capelli lunghi, i visi scarni alla Natja Brunckhorst, non potevo esimermi da questo modello femminile. Ma sono passati 25 anni...
Questi sono solo ricordi.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi rischia di vivere ingabbiato in un'idea che si fanno gli altri.
> Quando si tenta di conoscere una persona la si semplifica nella sua complessità.
> Poi a un certo punto arriva la frase che destabilizza la nostra percezione dell'altro.
> E non si riesce a farla rientrare nella definizione che ci eravamo fatta di lui.
> ...


Eh purtroppo questi sono i limiti del forum. .. sai ank il mio ragazzo ha questa caratteristica se non si sente capito provoca...e secondo me è controproducente perchè se gia non capivo quello che aveva da dirmi...poi mi facevo una cattiva idea... ed era peggio ora lo sta capendo!


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eh purtroppo questi sono i limiti del forum. .. sai ank il mio ragazzo ha questa caratteristica *se non si sente capito provoc*a...e secondo me è controproducente perchè se gia non capivo quello che aveva da dirmi...*poi mi facevo una cattiva idea*... ed era peggio ora lo sta capendo!


E' un modo per attirare l'attenzione. 
Ed è anche un mio difetto, che conosco... e che ogni tanto emerge.:smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' un modo per attirare l'attenzione.
> Ed è anche un mio difetto, che conosco... e che ogni tanto emerge.:smile:



Ah ecco, Danny, allora ho bisogno di te! :smile: 
quindi questo provocare non è un modo di prendere per i fondelli, ma solo per avere attenzione? come posso evitare che il lui emerga?


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah ecco, Danny, allora ho bisogno di te! :smile:
> quindi questo provocare non è un modo di prendere per i fondelli, ma solo per avere attenzione? come posso evitare che il lui emerga?


Non è facile. La cosa diventa imprevedibile. Può capitare quando ci si sente isolati dal contesto, o non abbastanza compresi. Allora scatta il sarcasmo, per far emergere il disagio. In altri casi, la provocazione, come l'ironia sottile,  equivalgono a un complimento, un modo per far capire che l'altro è nei miei pensieri. 
Ecco, io adoro una donna quando ride, se riesco a farla ridere. 
Coccolalo, dagli sicurezza, fagli capire che lo ami, non lasciarlo in disparte. 
Questo a larghe spanne: non sono sicuro valga per tutti. Può valere per me.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non è facile. La cosa diventa imprevedibile. Può capitare quando ci si sente isolati dal contesto, o non abbastanza compresi. Allora scatta il sarcasmo, per far emergere il disagio. In altri casi, la provocazione, come l'ironia sottile,  equivalgono a un complimento, un modo per far capire che l'altro è nei miei pensieri.
> Ecco, io adoro una donna quando ride, se riesco a farla ridere.
> Coccolalo, dagli sicurezza, fagli capire che lo ami, non lasciarlo in disparte.
> Questo a larghe spanne: non sono sicuro valga per tutti. Può valere per me.


mi sa che c'hai proprio azzeccato! Lui provoca anche se "sbaglio" una parola... magari facendolo sentire uno dei tanto e non unico!

Si, se mi vede ridere e coccolona mi ripete sempre "ma perchè non ti ho conosciuta prima?"  

Ma diciamo che si è rovinato con le sue mani... perchè mi ha conosciuta che ero uscita da una storiona, e lui è rimasto colpito (no, non l'ho preso a bastonate :carnevalda me, voleva esser subito nel mio cuore... però in quel momento era impegnato, nonostante la storia fosse finita! Poi ha iniziato con provocazioni, a non finire... però così si è dato la zappa sui piedi, perchè ora dopo quasi due anni mi ha confessato che lo faceva per avere la mia attenzione, ma a quel tempo si prendeva tanti vaffa... e quindi si peggiorava, come un cane che si morde la coda... lui provoca per aver attenzioni, ma essendo che provoca io le rivolgo ad altro, e lui peggiora... e così via... 

ora l'ho capito, quindi mi consigli di rassicurarlo? se dovesse accadere, armarmi di santissima pazienza e riempirlo di coccole? 

anche perchè, non so te, ma lui non si spiega, non è che mi dice "amore questo era meglio no/questo mi ha ferito".. lui parte con la provocazione... però da quando sono più dolciosa va migliorando


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mi sa che c'hai proprio azzeccato! Lui provoca anche se "sbaglio" una parola... magari facendolo sentire uno dei tanto e non unico!
> 
> Si, se mi vede ridere e coccolona mi ripete sempre "ma perchè non ti ho conosciuta prima?"
> 
> ...


E prendere la provocazione per quello che è?
Un gioco, una modalità di esprimersi sua, un modo per ridere di voi stessi, con un'intesa solo vostra.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E prendere la provocazione per quello che è?
> Un gioco, una modalità di esprimersi sua, un modo per ridere di voi stessi, con un'intesa solo vostra.


eh ma solo ora l'ho capito... in questi ultimi mesi! prima diventavo feroce  anzi sembrava che non gliene fregasse e mi voleva prender in giro (di solito sono una tipa diretta... )e non capivo, però nei fatti si vedeva che ci tiene da sempre, e solo ultimamente ho constatato che effettivamente erano solo parole provocatorie... ora sono più rilassata e ho capito il giochino :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh ma solo ora l'ho capito... in questi ultimi mesi! prima diventavo feroce  anzi sembrava che non gliene fregasse e mi voleva prender in giro (di solito sono una tipa diretta... )e non capivo, però nei fatti si vedeva che ci tiene da sempre, e solo ultimamente ho constatato che effettivamente erano solo parole provocatorie... ora sono più rilassata e ho capito il giochino :smile:


:up:
Certo se invece la cosa avviene di fronte agli altri per sminuirti io alzerei le antenne.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Certo se invece la cosa avviene di fronte agli altri per sminuirti io alzerei le antenne.


No no mai! Davanti agli altri anzi mi loda! A volte mi fa diventare rossa!  però lo fa cn carineria sn io knsn timida!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No no mai! Davanti agli altri anzi mi loda! A volte mi fa diventare rossa!  però lo fa cn carineria sn io knsn timida!


:smile::smile::smile:


----------

